# I want this book on Kindle! (Come in and klick!)



## Kirstin

I know a lot of us would like Grisham or Rowling but what particular books are checking on and hoping for?   For me it is Watership Down.  I'd love to read that again on Kindle.  There is also a book called Fangland, I'd like to see in Kindle format.

Anyone else?


----------



## Snapcat

I love Watership Down! I actually own it already in print but I keep clicking on that one to request it for the Kindle because my copy of Watership Down is really worn out and falling apart. I also want to see his other books out on the Kindle because most of them are out of print. Probably not a priority to make them Kindle format for the publisher.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

snapcat said:


> I love Watership Down! I actually own it already in print but I keep clicking on that one to request it for the Kindle because my copy of Watership Down is really worn out and falling apart. I also want to see his other books out on the Kindle because most of them are out of print. Probably not a priority to make them Kindle format for the publisher.


If you want to help Kirstin, Snapcat and other _Watership Down _lovers, click here
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0743277708?ie=UTF8&a=0743277708

While you're at it, help me out! Click here for _To Kill a Mockingbird_
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0060935464?ie=UTF8&a=0060935464

Who else has a favorite?


----------



## Kirstin

Thanks Betsy!  I just clicked on both!  (again)


----------



## Angela

OK, I have clicked on both and will continue to do so to help out...

I would love to have _Redeeming Love _ by Francine Rivers.


----------



## Kirstin

I just clicked for you!

Here is a link for Angela's Redeeming Love..... help her out!

http://www.amazon.com/Redeeming-Love-Francine-Rivers/dp/1576738167


----------



## Guest

Robert Heinlein - Stranger In A Strange Land

Haven't read it since I was a kid and would love to read it again.


----------



## Angela

Kirstin said:


> I just clicked for you!
> 
> Here is a link for Angela's Redeeming Love..... help her out!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Redeeming-Love-Francine-Rivers/dp/1576738167


Thanks Kristin!


----------



## Eclectic Reader

I'm a Youth Services Librarian who lived in Japan for a few years and love everything Japanese.  So I've been clicking on the Lensey Namioka's Zenta and Matsozo Mystery titles (YA novels about feudal Japan).  I've also been clicking on the Samurai Mystery novels by Thomas and Dorothy Hoobler (also YA novels about samurai Japan).  I've contacted the authors, and all say it's in the hands of the publishers.  Thomas Hoobler even said the publisher was pretty much against it, tho he would like to see the books kindled.

I'd also like to see Catherine Marshall's books kindled.  I read them about 25 years ago, and would love to read them again.  Alas, the print in all my copies has shrunk, and I can no longer read my old copies.     I'd snap them up in a second if they were kindled....


----------



## chynared21

*Ok...clicked on the clickables ;-p I'd like to read Kane and Abel...I know that my mom read it years ago and loved it. I'll even provide my own link 

Kane and Abel*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...clicked on the clickables ;-p I'd like to read Kane and Abel...I know that my mom read it years ago and loved it. I'll even provide my own link
> 
> Kane and Abel*


I read this years ago - would be great to read again! Clickety Clickety!!


----------



## hazeldazel

i'm a Heinlein fan too, check out www.webscription.net - they have a bunch of scifi/fantasy books for sale in Kindle format.  It looks like about four publishers go through that site rather than Amazon.  I found a bunch of Heinlein books there that weren't on Amazon.  There are also a selection of free ebooks there, mostly first of a series books to get you hooked.


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> chynared21 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Ok...clicked on the clickables ;-p I'd like to read Kane and Abel...I know that my mom read it years ago and loved it. I'll even provide my own link
> 
> Kane and Abel*
> 
> 
> 
> Loved that book, and the other Archer books. I clicked!
> 
> Betsy
Click to expand...

*Hmmm, maybe I ought to check out his other books as well then *


----------



## HappyGuy

Heinlein, Tom Clancy, Arthur Clark. The two at the top of the list are James Michener and Tolkein. I know a coupleof books are available for each (well, except Tolkein) but I want them all!!


----------



## Rivers

Both of Tim Wise's book.  Soft Skull Press claims sometime within the next two months.

I'm interested in reading Wednesday Letters, but their publisher gave me a generic, we are always trying to move to the complicated process of getting into the ebook business.  Seriously though, how complicated can it be?  You have to send an electronic copy to the printer, why not send it to Amazon as well?


----------



## Jan

I would love to see Jonathan Stroud's Bartimaeus trilogy in a Kindle edition.  The books are (in order) The Amulet of Samarkand, The Golem's Eye and Ptolemy's Gate.  They might be somewhat difficult to convert for the Kindle because they feature a lot of very funny footnotes that would have to be linked to the text, but I keep hoping.


----------



## Susan B

I've been clicking on "Dies The Fire" by S. M Stirling. It is the first in a series and book 2 and 3 are on Kindle but not book 1. I also click on "Alas Babylon" by Pat Frank. It is a bit frustrating but maybe someday they'll be there and I'll have a nice surprise.


----------



## Buttercup

Ok, I clicked them both!  I'd also love to see To Kill A Mockingbird available for Kindle.  I love the movie and have wanted to read the book for years.  I've actually started it a few times but never finished.  Now that I have my Kindle I read much more so it would be great to have.


----------



## Eclectic Reader

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Do you have one or two in each series that you love most, that you'd like to get "Kindled" first? We'll post the "Please Kindle This" links here for your fellow readers to help push! I loved Catherine Marshall's books too. Again, which one or two would you like to have "Kindled" first?
> 
> Betsy


My favorite in the Namioka series is "White Serpent Castle", altho the first in the series is "Samurai and the Long Nosed Devils". The first 2 in the Hoobler series is "Ghost in the Tokaido Inn" and Demon in the Teahouse". As for Catherine Marshall, I'd love to read "Beyond Ourselves" and "Something More" on my Kindle.

Thanks everyone for clicking! 

(From Betsy: I've added the links to request the books for eachof these books!)


----------



## Susan B

Buttercup said:


> Ok, I clicked them both! I'd also love to see To Kill A Mockingbird available for Kindle. I love the movie and have wanted to read the book for years. I've actually started it a few times but never finished. Now that I have my Kindle I read much more so it would be great to have.


Thanks Buttercup. Ill go click your book now. I remember reading that in high school and it was a good read even waaaaay back then.


----------



## AndrewD2

I want Fellowship Fantastic on the Kindle.  It's a collection of short stories that a good friend of mine is published in (and I'd really like my signed copy to not get messed up).  What's really odd is the collections that were released before and after that one are available.  :-/


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AndrewD2 said:


> I want Fellowship Fantastic on the Kindle. It's a collection of short stories that a good friend of mine is published in (and I'd really like my signed copy to not get messed up). What's really odd is the collections that were released before and after that one are available. :-/


That's what I can't understand. Why they only release part of a series. I'm certainly not going to purchase books 2 and 3 of a trilogy if I can't get the first one. My favorite author is Susan Howatch. The High Flyer and The Heartbreaker are in Kindle format, but not the Wonder Worker (her St. Benet's Trilogy). I even wrote to the publisher several weeks ago inquiring about it, but haven't gotten a reply.

I keep clicking and checking back.


----------



## AndrewD2

Yeah my friend has a story in latter released book, although he never signed the digital rights contract for that story and had for the one in the unreleased book... he's talking to the publisher and not being very happy right now. But I hope all goes well with it, his stuff really is amazing. If you ever get a chance check out "Concerning a Gambit of Fraternity" in the book Fellowship Fantastic (the unkindlized one) and "Unreadable" in The Dimension Next Door (kindlized) and in the near future "Being Played" in Gamer Fantastic (Jan 09 I believe). The authors name is Steven Schend.

(from Betsy) Click here request Fellowship Fantastic be kindle-ized.


----------



## Jen

Ha-that's funny I just saw this thread, I just once again obsessively clicked on The Fountainhead and on Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance (two of my favorite books of all time).

The Fountainhead









and

Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance









if you'll help a girl out!! I'm going to go back and click on everyone's to see if it does anything for you guys!!


----------



## Kirstin

Jen said:


> Ha-that's funny I just saw this thread, I just once again obsessively clicked on The Fountainhead and on Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance (two of my favorite books of all time).
> 
> The Fountainhead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you'll help a girl out!! I'm going to go back and click on everyone's to see if it does anything for you guys!!


Clicked both! I tried Zen in paper format a few years ago and couldn't get into it.... I'll have to try it again if it gets Kindled!


----------



## Jen

Thanks Kirstin!!!  Zen is a tough book to get into, it's one of those I had to stick with just to get into it but ended up loving it.  Here's to hoping it gets kindleized!!!


----------



## CS

_Khai of Khem_ by Brian Lumley (clickable link)


----------



## starryskyz

Clicked on all the links 

I would love "The Joy Luck Club"

The Joy Luck Club


----------



## Kirstin

starryskyz said:


> Clicked on all the links
> 
> I would love "The Joy Luck Club"
> 
> The Joy Luck Club


I have never read that one!! I'd love to read it - on Kindle (Keiko) of course! Click click click!!


----------



## chynared21

*Here's one that I'd like to read on the Kindle...now that I can do the picture thingy ;-p











Thanks again pigeon!*


----------



## chynared21

*Here's another one that I'd like to read...though at this point, I could write my own stories about our PTA ;-p









*


----------



## Kirstin

chynared21 said:


> *Here's another one that I'd like to read...though at this point, I could write my own stories about our PTA ;-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


You realize you are just showing off with the picture posting? ha ha ha (Yes, I'm just jealous!)


----------



## chynared21

Kirstin said:


> You realize you are just showing off with the picture posting? ha ha ha (Yes, I'm just jealous!)


*LMBO...you did it too!!!*


----------



## Susan M

I'd love to have Sophie's World in Kindle format. I contacted the publisher and got a curt reply that it would not be Kindled. I wrote back and asked why not and the response was that they were so busy getting recent works into Kindle format that they wouldn't have time for any older works.

Sophie's World


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Maybe we should each volunteer our services to these publishers to type in one of our favorite books for a nominal fee.  At least that way we could get the books we want and other people would benefit as well.  

Am I crazy?  ... No ... don't answer that ...


----------



## chynared21

Susan M said:


> I'd love to have Sophie's World in Kindle format. I contacted the publisher and got a curt reply that it would not be Kindled. I wrote back and asked why not and the response was that they were so busy getting recent works into Kindle format that they wouldn't have time for any older works.
> 
> Sophie's World


*I'd love to read this book. I did come across a very worn copy of it...would be great to read it on the Kindle.*


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> Maybe we should each volunteer our services to these publishers to type in one of our favorite books for a nominal fee. At least that way we could get the books we want and other people would benefit as well.
> 
> Am I crazy? ... No ... don't answer that ...


I would guess most books in the last, what, twenty years? are already in digital format; the problem would be in creating the specific formatting required by the Kindle. Keep clicking those links, people, make it worth the publisher's while!

Klickity-klick!

Betsy
whose favorite books is _To Kill a Mockingbird_ which needs to be Kindled!


----------



## chynared21

*Here's another one that I'd like to read. It's a local author so I thought it would be fun to read knowing all the locations that the author writes about ;-)








*


----------



## Leslie

I'd like to read Taking Woodstock on my Kindle. It is currently being made into a movie, directed by Ang Lee (Brokeback Mountain, The Hulk). I wrote the author and got very curt "not interested" response. But I'd still like to read it!

Taking Woodstock


----------



## chynared21

Leslie said:


> I'd like to read Taking Woodstock on my Kindle. It is currently being made into a movie, directed by Ang Lee (Brokeback Mountain, The Hulk). I wrote the author and got very curt "not interested" response. But I'd still like to read it!
> 
> Taking Woodstock


*Aww, you'd think he'd would have "sounded" a bit nicer...oh well.

I love Ang Lee. I just rented Lust, Caution the other day. Would you believe that the actress who played the lead female character was blacklisted in China for her role Insane.*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would guess most books in the last, what, twenty years? are already in digital format;


You're probably right about that. Most of the books I want are older than 20 years. I just don't realize how old things are because I think yesterday was 1974.



> the problem would be in creating the specific formatting required by the Kindle.


Not a problem at all. I've easily converted docs using mobipocket reader. Type the document, convert to html, run it through mobipocket, and drag/drop it into the Kindle documents folder. I know people who have converted pdf docs using mobipocket.



> Betsy
> whose favorite books is _To Kill a Mockingbird_ which needs to be Kindled!


That's one I would think would be on Kindle. It's such a classic and one of my faves, too. I clicked on it for both of us.


----------



## Suzanne

One I'd love to have is Captains & the Kings by Taylor Caldwell.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> Not a problem at all. I've easily converted docs using mobipocket reader. Type the document, convert to html, run it through mobipocket, and drag/drop it into the Kindle documents folder. I know people who have converted pdf docs using mobipocket.


Maybe it's not a problem; I just was under the impression that for books with chapters, etc, there was some amount of special formatting needed. The Kindle has to have some way of knowing where to jump forward... And I've read posts from people who weren't happy with ome of the online conversions.... It would be interesting to know more about the process.

Thanks for clicking on _To Kill a Mockingbird_. We'll get it Kindled yet!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> I'd like to read Taking Woodstock on my Kindle. It is currently being made into a movie, directed by Ang Lee (Brokeback Mountain, The Hulk). I wrote the author and got very curt "not interested" response. But I'd still like to read it!
> 
> Taking Woodstock


Do you think some authors don't take the eBook/Kindle market seriously? I would suspect eventually that author, and others, will be demanding their books be in digital media. iTunes wasn't taken seriously at first, either!

Betsy


----------



## Suzanne

Now that Oprah has given her stamp of approval, the authors need to give the Kindle some thought.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Maybe it's not a problem; I just was under the impression that for books with chapters, etc, there was some amount of special formatting needed. The Kindle has to have some way of knowing where to jump forward... And I've read posts from people who weren't happy with ome of the online conversions.... It would be interesting to know more about the process.


The mobipocket reader is a free download. I understand it's best to get the professional version, but you don't have to be a publisher to get it. It does chapters, although I haven't tried it yet. I've just done a few documents without chapters.



> Thanks for clicking on _To Kill a Mockingbird_. We'll get it Kindled yet!


I'll keep clicking and checking on that one. Most of the pages fell out of my copy last year.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

gertiekindle said:


> The mobipocket reader is a free download. I understand it's best to get the professional version, but you don't have to be a publisher to get it. It does chapters, although I haven't tried it yet. I've just done a few documents without chapters.


For conversion, I think it's Mobipocket Creator that you want, Professional version. I have it, but haven't needed to use it. Is that what major publishers use to convert books? Seems like whatever they use, we wouldn't be able to get for free!



Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For conversion, I think it's Mobipocket Creator that you want, Professional version. I have it, but haven't needed to use it. Is that what major publishers use to convert books? Seems like whatever they use, we wouldn't be able to get for free!
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Yes, it's Mobipocket Creator, professional version. I don't know if that version is free, but from what others have said, I think it is.

I downloaded the home version free, which is all I need for now. With the home version, I can even add a cover photo. It also has databases for organizing books, recipes and a bunch of other things I can't recall right now.

I don't know what the publishers use, but I can't see they would need more than this. People have been using it to convert e-books they purchased pre-Kindle from pdf to mobi format. It will also convert html, doc and txt documents.

You might want to check it out for yourself.


----------



## Susan M

I used the Mobi Creator - professional edition to create a photo album.  I took a bunch of my digital photos and put them into a single book and sent it to my Kindle.  I use my photo book to show people how good the pictures show up on the Kindle - and also to show off our doggies.

Susan


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Fun use!

Betsy


----------



## Wannabe

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I've already made a blatant request for people to click on "I want to read this on Kindle" button for "To Kill a Mockingbird" by Harper Lee. Ya'll click on mine, I'll click on yours, LOL!
> 
> Betsy


TKM is my favorite! My Kindle's name is Harper.


----------



## Geeky Girl Karin

I've been trying to get Donna Leon's series on Kindle. It's about Commissario Guido Brunetti who is a detective in Venice, Italy.


----------



## Angela

Wannabe said:


> TKM is my favorite! My Kindle's name is Harper.


Angela and Kwinn say Hello to Harper!


----------



## Cowgirl

Definitely To Kill a Mockingbird....Not surprised it's not in kindle format.  Harper Lee won't even go on Oprah.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Re Harper Lee

I don't really understand authors who don't want to sell more books.  I can understand someone not wanting to be on Oprah (this is NOT a slam on Oprah, just that not everyone wants that level of personal exposure).  Are the rights for authors on digital releases different?  Do the publishing companies want to pay lower royalties (or however it works)?


----------



## Cowgirl

I think I read somewhere that Harper Lee is a recluse.  If I'm not mistaken I think it's the only book she wrote.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Cowgirl said:


> I think I read somewhere that Harper Lee is a recluse. If I'm not mistaken I think it's the only book she wrote.


You are correct, it is the only book she ever wrote. Recluse seems a bit strong; I have an image of someone in a musty house with piles of paper and books around her. No, that's me, sorry. I think she's just extremely private.  She apparently became very good friends with Gregory Peck after his portrayal of Atticus Finch, who was based on her father. She gave him her father's pocket watch.

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Then there are the rumors that Truman Capote wrote TKAM, or at least big chunks of it, which might explain why she's never been able to produce another book.

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie said:


> Then there are the rumors that Truman Capote wrote TKAM, or at least big chunks of it, which might explain why she's never been able to produce another book.
> 
> L


And there are rumors that she helped write huge chunks of In Cold Blood but wouldn't let him put her down as coauthor.... 

Betsy


----------



## Leslie

Betsy the Quilter said:


> And there are rumors that she helped write huge chunks of In Cold Blood but wouldn't let him put her down as coauthor....
> 
> Betsy


Yup.


----------



## Cowgirl

Wow...interesting!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Re Harper Lee
> 
> I don't really understand authors who don't want to sell more books. I can understand someone not wanting to be on Oprah (this is NOT a slam on Oprah, just that not everyone wants that level of personal exposure). Are the rights for authors on digital releases different? Do the publishing companies want to pay lower royalties (or however it works)?


I think that this is a more complicated subject than most would think. Digital rights don't exist for most books, as they were written before such things were even thought about, and have to be negotiated with the authors, estates, etc. This can take years, and a some of the time it's not clear who has the rights on some things. If an author dies and the rights pass on to relatives, it may not be trivial to find out who has them in some cases, unless the heirs are known to the agent of record.

Probably all authors want to sell more books, but this is controlled by the publisher. Once you sign that contract, you are locked in for the duration. If the publisher doesn't promote your book, there isn't much you can do about it.

A few authors with clout just don't want books in electronic form for whatever reason, despite the fact that this pent up demand spurs on illegal distribution by scanning and OCR technology, as we know.

Publishing companies don't want to pay any royalties at all.  They also don't want to lower the selling price just because their cost is lower. Publishers without digital rights in the contract likely aren't going to go back and negotiate to get them unless they feel they can make sufficient money from it.


----------



## soapy70

I had a few authors respond back to me stating it was up to their publisher regarding the e-books. And that on the older books they were still debating whether it was worth the money to put them into e-format or not.-Most are getting on the bandwagon. More and more are showing up everyday!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

soapy70 said:


> I had a few authors respond back to me stating it was up to their publisher regarding the e-books. And that on the older books they were still debating whether it was worth the money to put them into e-format or not.-Most are getting on the bandwagon. More and more are showing up everyday!


It's mostly the older books I want. A lot of my books have a cover price of 50 or 60 cents, so you can imagine the shape they're in.

I can't see that it will cost a huge amount of money to issue a book in e-format. Obviously, they will have to sell a certain number of books in order to start showing a profit, and that's why it's a good idea to let Amazon know we want them. The publishers will hopefully realize that if this many people are requesting the book, there will be many more people that will be interested once the e-book is released.

I'd keep my fingers crossed, but then it's hard to click.


----------



## Zorrosuncle

Greetings -- I would like to get some of the Michelin Travel Guides.  I can save a lot of weight in my carry-on  by uploading these to a Kindle and carry-on is quite limited these days especially in Europe.  Last month Alitalia had me limited to 11 pounds.

ZU


----------



## Susan B

_Susan--I corrected your link--there was a space after the ASIN code B0008EH6NC (I've had to do this for other people, too, it's a common thing! Just be sure not to put a space or anything after the ASIN code.)_


----------



## Cowgirl

ditto on "The Good Earth"


----------



## Susan B




----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan B said:


>


I've klicked on it! Klickety klick!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Definitely The Good Earth.  I've already worn out two copies.  I clicked on that and Alas Babylon.


----------



## Suzanne

Klickedy klick!


----------



## Cowgirl

The minute I got the kindle I clicked on TKAM and the The Good Earth...very sad neither is in kindle format...


----------



## Susan B

Susan B said:


> _Susan--I corrected your link--there was a space after the ASIN code B0008EH6NC (I've had to do this for other people, too, it's a common thing! Just be sure not to put a space or anything after the ASIN code.)_


Thanks Betsy. I have more darn trouble with the link tool!


----------



## Susan B

Thanks to all of you "Klickety Klickers." I have a long list of books that I really hope will be available for Kindle someday. Ah well one can dream..


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Susan B said:


> Thanks Betsy. I have more darn trouble with the link tool!


No problem!

To copy the ASIN or ISBN-10, I usually double-click in the middle of the number. That will select the whole number and nothing else.

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin

That's my method too. It's easier than trying to carefully drag the mouse to select it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

And when pasting into the links boxes, I click inside then do CTRL-A, CTRL-V (really CTRL-A  V) so that I completely overwrite what was there.  (CTRL-A is select all).

Betsy


----------



## Figment

I would love to see Robert K. Massie's Nicholas and Alexandra kindlized. Nevermind that I have it in paperback. Nevermind the fact that the photos would be lost. I'm thinking I need to read it again, and am totally spoiled by Bemis's availability.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is the first in the St. Benet's Trilogy by Susan Howatch (my very favorite author). The next two are on Kindle, but not this one. I've written to the publisher, but never heard back.

There are actually six books before this Trilogy, The Starbridge Series. I'd love to have that series as well, but I'll settle for St. Benet's for now.


----------



## chynared21

Susan B said:


> _Susan--I corrected your link--there was a space after the ASIN code B0008EH6NC (I've had to do this for other people, too, it's a common thing! Just be sure not to put a space or anything after the ASIN code.)_


*Great book!!!*


----------



## Angela

I clicked it for you gertiek.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Klickety-klick, Gertie and Figment!

I've klicked on both your books.  We'll get them Kindled yet!

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, guys.  I check on The Wonder Worker every couple of days.  

I clicked on The Good Earth again.  This is such a great book and a classic.  It deserves to be kindlized.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Here's another one to request: Tim by Colleen McCullough









Has anybody read it? I did, years ago and it's a wonderful book. I think I liked it even better than The Thorn Birds.

Description: 
_Mary Horton is content with her comfortable, solitary existence . . . until she meets Tim. A beautiful young man with the mind of a child -- a gentle outcast in a cruel, unbending world -- he illuminates the darkness of Mary's days with his boyish innocence. And he will shatter the lonely, middle-aged spinster's respectable, ordered life with a forbidden promise of a very special love._


----------



## luvmy4brats

And another one...

If Tomorrow Comes by Sidney Sheldon









Probably my Favorite Sidney Sheldon book....


----------



## Guest

Has everybody clicked on Watership Down today?


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bacardi Jim said:


> Has everybody clicked on Watership Down today?


I don't think I've heard of that one. Do you recommend it


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> Has everybody clicked on Watership Down today?


I did now, and all the others except for the Sidney Sheldon. The link didn't work. Has everyone clicked on The Wonder Worker (see above post) for me?

Remember, the Kindlers that click together, stick together.


----------



## luvmy4brats

I think I fixed it.

Yes, I've gone through the whole post this afternoon and clicked my way through it (even Watership Down!)


----------



## Guest

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think I've heard of that one. Do you recommend it


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.msg4160.html#msg4160


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,353.msg4160.html#msg4160


I think Luv was pulling your chain, BJ.

Betsy

I've clicked on everything, and the Sidney Sheldon works now!

Betsy


----------



## Guest

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I think Luv was pulling your chain, BJ.


Hrrrmmmm.... maybe.

Hey, luvmy4brats, now pull my _finger_.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

luvmy4brats said:


> I think I fixed it.
> 
> Yes, I've gone through the whole post this afternoon and clicked my way through it (even Watership Down!)


It works and I clicked.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hrrrmmmm.... maybe.
> 
> Hey, luvmy4brats, now pull my _finger_.


EEEWWWWW.... 
I'll stick with the chain


----------



## Mikuto

I gave everyone's links a good clicking.

Would anyone oblige me by doing the same for any of Chelsea Quinn Yarbro's Saint-Germain books? I think the most recent few are on the Kindle, but there's like 30 of them!

Also, Stephen King's It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

You got it!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Klickety-klick!

Betsy


----------



## Angela

Mikuto said:


> I gave everyone's links a good clicking.
> 
> Would anyone oblige me by doing the same for any of Chelsea Quinn Yarbro's Saint-Germain books? I think the most recent few are on the Kindle, but there's like 30 of them!
> 
> Also, Stephen King's It would be much appreciated.


click, click!!


----------



## Angela

and







to start!!


----------



## Angela

Never was a romance fan, but this one changed it for me... A great read!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Angela said:


> Never was a romance fan, but this one changed it for me... A great read!


I wanted to click on it for you, but the link didn't work. _It works now..Betsy_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Re LinkMaker:

I've been recommending that people double-click on the ASIN code to copy it.  That works great in Firefox; in other browsers, it apparently adds a space at the end.  Be sure you don't copy the space after the code--it makes the URL not work.  Copy only the code itself.

Betsy


----------



## farmwife99

I'm clicking and wishing for Harry Potter


----------



## Gertie Kindle

farmwife99 said:


> I'm clicking and wishing for Harry Potter


You and me both. I'm a complete Pottermaniac. I own all the books in hardback and paperback (except DH until it's released) and I would happily buy the Kindle edition.

I don't think JKR is going to change her mind anytime soon. The number of lawsuits she files if anyone even names a character Harry, tells me she's pretty rabid about protecting her rights. I'm all for that, and I can understand why she felt that way when e-books were pdf and more easily distributed, but I think the Kindle editions are much better protected. I don't know all the ins and outs of DRM, but it sounds like it's a pretty hard code to crack.


----------



## Wells83

The two I can think of off the top of my head are _The Fountainhead_, by Ayn Rand and _Hons and Rebels_, by Jessica Mitford.


----------



## Leslie

Wells83 said:


> The two I can think of off the top of my head are _The Fountainhead_, by Ayn Rand and _Hons and Rebels_, by Jessica Mitford.


People have consulted the Ayn Rand Institute and the folks there have said they are hoping to make the books available as ebooks in the very near future.

L


----------



## Mikuto

In case anyone is interested, I contacted Chelsea Quinn Yarbro, who wrote the Saint-Germain series I'm mooning about. 

This was part of her response. 

"Until recently literary contracts did not have clauses in them about e-print editions, and for that reason, only those books which have the appropriate language in the contracts are available in that form.  Fictionwise.com has contracted for two of the earlier books  ---  Tempting Fate and Path of the Eclipse --- which I am scanning and proofing, a slow task since I have other work to do as well, and proofing is a tedious process." 

So e-mail authors if you can!


----------



## Wells83

Leslie said:


> People have consulted the Ayn Rand Institute and the folks there have said they are hoping to make the books available as ebooks in the very near future.
> 
> L


Thanks for the info! That's exciting.


----------



## Dox

I'd like to see the complete Patrick Obrian Aubrey/Maturin books The movie Master and Commander was based on a couple of them I have a bunch of them in dead tree format, bt having then instantly available on my Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Complete-Aubrey-Maturin-Novels/dp/039306011X/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227416607&sr=8-1


----------



## Angela

gertiekindle said:



> I wanted to click on it for you, but the link didn't work. _It works now..Betsy_


Thanks Betsy... I should have tested it first!


----------



## Guest

I read Yarbro's Dead and Buried







years ago.










While it wasn't terrible, it wasn't especially great, either. Overall, pretty meh. (Though much better than the movie--this is actually a novelization.) It certainly doesn't have me waiting with bated breath to read more Yarbro. *shrug*


----------



## Kristus412

I still don't know how to post the cover I found the instructions yesterday and now I am having trouble finding them again. But here is the link.
http://www.amazon.com/Hunger-Games-Suzanne-Collins/dp/0439023483/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227421126&sr=8-1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> Thanks Betsy... I should have tested it first!


No problem!

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Here are four related books that I've started clicking on for two reasons. The first is that I greatly enjoyed them. They are light reading, but frequently that is what I want to spend some time with.

1.  Brief Candles 
2.  Happy Returns 
3.  The Far Traveler 
4.  Come and Go 

All by Manning Coles, a highly-regarded spy/suspense novelist (two Hampshire friends, actually) of the 40s through the 60s. These are four novels written mostly after his spy novels. Three concern a ghostly duo and their pet monkey who get involved with assorted relatives in a 1950s setting. The fourth novel (The Far Traveler), is about a movie being made on location at a castle. The lead actor falls ill (or has an accident, I don't recall exactly) and is replaced by a non-actor who for some reason just seems right for the part. The castle staff all turn pale at seeing the new actor, and give him undue deference. It seems that he is the spitting image of one of the ancestral portraits, and it's no accident.

All good, light-hearted fun, not a car chase, gang war or drug bust in sight.

These books were re-printed in 2000 by a speciality press for pretty reasonable prices, around $15.00 each. I'd recommend them. I'll probably order the printed ones anyway, even though I'd much rather have them Kindlized.

The second reason I've started clicking on the "notify a publisher link" whenever I think about it is not only because I want the books on the Kindle, but because I wrote them an email and asked if they would consider selling their publications as ebooks and got back a vitriolic reply ranting about Amazon ruining the publishing and bookselling business, and they hoped that Amazon would go out of business as soon as possible.

So being the kind, gentle soul that I am, I'm not missing an opportunity to tweak them about it by clicking on the publisher button as frequently as I can remember to. If anybody else would care to do this also, it's fine with me. Yes, I have a dark side. 

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> 1.  Brief Candles
> 2.  Happy Returns
> 3.  The Far Traveler
> 4.  Come and Go
> 
> The second reason I've started clicking on the "notify a publisher link" whenever I think about is not only because I want the books on the Kindle, but because I wrote them an email and asked if they would consider selling their publications as ebooks and got back a vitriolic reply ranting about Amazon ruining the publishing and bookselling business, and they hoped that Amazon would go out of business as soon as possible.
> 
> So being the kind, gentle soul that I am, I'm not missing an opportunity to tweak them about it by clicking on the publisher button as frequently as I can remember to. If anybody else would care to do this also, it's fine with me. Yes, I have a dark side.
> 
> Mike


Excellent reasons to click and so I did. Amazon isn't ruining the publishing and bookselling business; they are in the forefront of it. If this publisher had any brains, he would branch out into e-books and salvage a part of the business he would otherwise lose.


----------



## Mikuto

Bacardi Jim said:


> I read Yarbro's Dead and Buried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While it wasn't terrible, it wasn't especially great, either. Overall, pretty meh. (Though much better than the movie--this is actually a novelization.) It certainly doesn't have me waiting with bated breath to read more Yarbro. *shrug*


Having not read that one, I can't speak for that book in itself. Though it's not a part of the series I like. Her writing might come off differently depending on the genre. The Saint-Germain series that I speak of is a Historical Fiction/Romance, whereas Dead and Buried doesn't seem as to fit that genre.


----------



## Wells83

_A Prayer for Owen Meany_ is another one.











ETA: Looks like I can't figure out the linking feature.


----------



## Guest

Mikuto said:


> Having not read that one, I can't speak for that book in itself. Though it's not a part of the series I like. Her writing might come off differently depending on the genre. The Saint-Germain series that I speak of is a Historical Fiction/Romance, whereas Dead and Buried doesn't seem as to fit that genre.


No, it's a novelization of a pretty lame horror movie made by the writer/producer team that made Alien.


----------



## pidgeon92

Wells83 said:


> _A Prayer for Owen Meany_ is another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Looks like I can't figure out the linking feature.


You did not get the right image url from Amazon. If you are using Internet Explorer, you need to right click on the image, choose properties, and copy the *entire* image url *(it is not all visible, start at http hold down your mouse and scroll to the end, which ends in .jpg)* to paste into the image url box on the Kindleboards Link Maker Page. The entire image URL looks like this (I put a space after the colon so you can see the link.):

http: //ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41DWGbPjyyL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA240_SH20_OU01_.jpg

The part I highlighted in red is all that you copied and pasted into the Link Maker.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Aside from the rest of the Hitchhiker's Series (and I don't so much believe they should be available on Kindle as much as i believe Amazon should be forced to listen to Vogon poetry for NOT having had the series ready to roll first thing), my very very favorite non-kindled book is Tryst by Elswyth Thane.

Love that book. Sadly, I feel it may also have inalterably skewed my approach to relationships.

Here's a link:
http://www.amazon.com/Tryst-Elswyth-Thane/dp/0884119564/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227576963&sr=8-1


----------



## Guest

Oh freddled gruntbuggly,
Thy micturations are to me
As plurdled gabbleblotchits
On a lurgid bee.
Groop, I implore thee, my foonting turlingdromes
And hooptiously drangle me
with crinkly bindlewurdles,
Or I will rend thee in the gobberwarts with my blurglecruncheon
See if I don't.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

AAAAARRRRRRGH


Kill me now!


Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Wells83 said:


> _A Prayer for Owen Meany_ is another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Looks like I can't figure out the linking feature.


Wells, you did everything right EXCEPT:
you are using Internet Explorer, right? You need to be very careful to click and drag to get the whole URL of the image. You got 
http ://41DWGbPjyyL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-
which is only part of it. (Note that I inserted the space after the http: to keep it from being a live link.)

The link is actually http ://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41DWGbPjyyL._BO2,204,203,200_PIsitb-sticker-arrow-click,TopRight,35,-76_AA240_SH20_OU01_.jpg

Try it again and make sure you get everything from the http ://ecx.images-amazon to the .jpg at the end. This is a very common mistake. Try it again and just make sure you get the whole thing. If it doesn't work we'll look again at what you posted.

Betsy


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Oh freddled gruntbuggly,
> Thy micturations are to me
> As plurdled gabbleblotchits
> On a lurgid bee.
> Groop, I implore thee, my foonting turlingdromes
> And hooptiously drangle me
> with crinkly bindlewurdles,
> Or I will rend thee in the gobberwarts with my blurglecruncheon
> See if I don't.


GAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Wells83 said:


> _A Prayer for Owen Meany_ is another one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA: Looks like I can't figure out the linking feature.


Don't feel alone, it took me about 3 weeks to FINALLY get the hang of it. I was making a very simple mistake, not copying the entire image link from the cover. There are many patient, knowlegeable folks here to work with you until you get the hang of it.


----------



## Wells83

Thanks for the replies everyone!  I'll fool around with it once I get off of work.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Definitely To Kill a Mockingbird....Not surprised it's not in kindle format. Harper Lee won't even go on Oprah


She goes very little of anywhere, and doesn't go anywhere at all that's overly public. She still has her place down in...I want to say Selma? or maybe Dothan? Anyway, somewhere fairly small. She goes to the Methodist church there, and is a part of their UMW. She's still active at the library (whichever library it is.). She makes some public appearances, but doesn't do interviews. Ever. With anyone. I think she was taken completely by surprise at the success of her book, and really wasn't ready for that sort of publicity. I don't think she's stayed out of the public eye for this many years b/c Truman Capote actually wrote her book. I think he was probably very helpful in research, but the voice is not his, the style is not his. (I'm from a very small town in Alabama, originally. I'm not a Harper Lee stalker. just so nobody worries.). The town she lives in does a pretty good job of keeping people away from her, too. And last I heard, the local post office held all of her fan mail at the post office, and she and her sister go get it periodically. She does answer letters, but I think she disregards requests for autographs.

I'm not sure what the rights are about uploading copyrighted images, so I'll put this one here until someone says it's inappropriate; but if you remember the Bloom County comic strip from the 80s, then you remember Opus. He had this to say on the topic of ereaders in general, 
http://store.cartoonistgroup.com/opus/product_info.php?products_id=576971&action=add_update_product

Note that Opus is using what appears to be the Sony ereader to light up his copy of To Kill a Mockingbird. The Opus comic recently ended, and the artist mentioned that Harper Lee had been a good friend to him for the past several years. But in scratching around today, trying to find a legible, downloadable copy of TKAM, I wonder if she's even interested in releasing it in a digital format? I found several free ones, but no lie, one didn't even have tabs in for new paragraphs. It was a mess. As in "big ole".

As you probably know, American print copyrights don't expire until after the author has been dead for 50 years, assuming there is no one to manage the copyrights. As Ms. Lee seems to be in fairly good health, we may have a long long, very long, wait on our hands. I mean, I kinda hope so. But I believe in the extremely little she had to say on the subject of digital formats, she did not believe the story would translate as well to a digital format as it does to paper. But I can't remember where I heard that, so this is where I would put a [citation needed] if I were on wikipedia. On an interesting side note, I saw an Advanced Release Copy that came from the NYTimes book reviewer on Antiques Roadshow. It was worth a stone cold mint. I myself happened into a first edition copy in an antique store (they were using it for decoration), and one of the notes is "A brilliant first effort!".


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

robin.goodfellow said:


> She goes very little of anywhere, and doesn't go anywhere at all that's overly public. She still has her place down in...I want to say Selma? or maybe Dothan? Anyway, somewhere fairly small. She goes to the Methodist church there, and is a part of their UMW. She's still active at the library (whichever library it is.). She makes some public appearances, but doesn't do interviews. Ever. With anyone. I think she was taken completely by surprise at the success of her book, and really wasn't ready for that sort of publicity. I don't think she's stayed out of the public eye for this many years b/c Truman Capote actually wrote her book. I think he was probably very helpful in research, but the voice is not his, the style is not his. (I'm from a very small town in Alabama, originally. I'm not a Harper Lee stalker. just so nobody worries.). The town she lives in does a pretty good job of keeping people away from her, too. And last I heard, the local post office held all of her fan mail at the post office, and she and her sister go get it periodically. She does answer letters, but I think she disregards requests for autographs.
> 
> I'm not sure what the rights are about uploading copyrighted images, so I'll put this one here until someone says it's inappropriate; but if you remember the Bloom County comic strip from the 80s, then you remember Opus. He had this to say on the topic of ereaders in general,
> http://store.cartoonistgroup.com/opus/product_info.php?products_id=576971&action=add_update_product
> 
> Note that Opus is using what appears to be the Sony ereader to light up his copy of To Kill a Mockingbird. The Opus comic recently ended, and the artist mentioned that Harper Lee had been a good friend to him for the past several years. But in scratching around today, trying to find a legible, downloadable copy of TKAM, I wonder if she's even interested in releasing it in a digital format? I found several free ones, but no lie, one didn't even have tabs in for new paragraphs. It was a mess. As in "big ole".
> 
> As you probably know, American print copyrights don't expire until after the author has been dead for 50 years, assuming there is no one to manage the copyrights. As Ms. Lee seems to be in fairly good health, we may have a long long, very long, wait on our hands. I mean, I kinda hope so. But I believe in the extremely little she had to say on the subject of digital formats, she did not believe the story would translate as well to a digital format as it does to paper. But I can't remember where I heard that, so this is where I would put a [citation needed] if I were on wikipedia. On an interesting side note, I saw an Advanced Release Copy that came from the NYTimes book reviewer on Antiques Roadshow. It was worth a stone cold mint. I myself happened into a first edition copy in an antique store (they were using it for decoration), and one of the notes is "A brilliant first effort!".


Robin where are you from? Both of my girls were born in Selma. I was born and raised in Marengo Co. A small town, Thomaston.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Sheffield, with which you may not be familiar.  But it's near Tuscumbia, where Helen Keller was from.  lol, other than that, the only thing it's close to is Mississippi.
And then, my grandparents are from Opelika.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I know exactly where Sheffield and Opelika are!


----------



## Gables Girl

robin.goodfellow said:


> Aside from the rest of the Hitchhiker's Series (and I don't so much believe they should be available on Kindle as much as i believe Amazon should be forced to listen to Vogon poetry for NOT having had the series ready to roll first thing), my very very favorite non-kindled book is Tryst by Elswyth Thane.
> 
> Love that book. Sadly, I feel it may also have inalterably skewed my approach to relationships.
> 
> Here's a link:
> http://www.amazon.com/Tryst-Elswyth-Thane/dp/0884119564/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1227576963&sr=8-1


I loved that book, then again I liked all her books. The Williamsburg series was very good following the generations. I would take all her books on my Kindle.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Isn't that the truth?  And not a single one of them available.  I would cry, but I simply haven't the time.

~robin


----------



## Essensia

Just ventured into The Book Corner for the first time, found this topic, and have been clicking -- great idea! I too would love to have Kindle versions of _The Good Earth_, _Watership Down_, and the rest of the _Hitchhiker's Guide_ series. I keep meaning to read _*Blood Meridien*_ and am hoping for the Kindle version, so clicks would be much appreciated.


----------



## Avalon3

I would like to read Kane & Abel again. I clicked for it and also Watership Down and To Kill a Mockingbird. I would like to read

Ayn Rand's "Atlas Shrugged" on my Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon3 said:


> I would like to read Kane & Abel again. I clicked for it and also Watership Down and To Kill a Mockingbird. I would like to read
> 
> Ayn Rand's "Atlas Shrugged" on my Kindle.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Shrugged-Ayn-Rand/dp/0452011876/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228361280&sr=8-1


Clicking for you. Hmmm, I've never seen that cover before. Maybe I need a new copy.


----------



## KeyboardKat

Unfortunately, most of the books I have been looking for on Kindle are not available. :-(

I particularly want 'Alas Babylon', 'The Rift', and 'Lucifer's Hammer' (yes - I am into disaster books, LOL)


----------



## Guest

KeyboardKat said:


> Unfortunately, most of the books I have been looking for on Kindle are not available. :-(
> 
> I particularly want 'Alas Babylon', 'The Rift', and 'Lucifer's Hammer' (yes - I am into disaster books, LOL)


I finally read Alas, Babylon last year. Pretty good, but didn't quite live up to the hype for me. And I say that as someone who loves post-apocalypse books. *shrug*


----------



## Gables Girl

Alas Babylon  is a book you have to remember Florida before the theme parks to fully appreciate. Very much a period piece. Not the greatest post-apocalypse book, but one I'd take on my Kindle.


----------



## chobitz

I love imported books so..:

The Ring Trilogy: 
Ring
Spiral
Looped

And from sweden:
Let the Right One In


----------



## Avalon3

I've read this book before and would like to have it on my Kindle to read again. Please click for it.


















http://www.amazon.com/Time-Butterflies-Julia-Alvarez/dp/0452274427/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228417877&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon3 said:


> I've read this book before and would like to have it on my Kindle to read again. Please click for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Time-Butterflies-Julia-Alvarez/dp/0452274427/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228417877&sr=8-1


We click for food.


----------



## Guest

Has everybody clicked on Watership Down today?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> Has everybody clicked on Watership Down today?


I would if you'd post the link. I got it from the library this week, but it got mixed up with The Mom's books. She still has it.


----------



## Guest

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0743277708?ie=UTF8&a=0743277708


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0743277708?ie=UTF8&a=0743277708


Done. Got the book just now and I'll start it tonight.


----------



## stevene9

asordu,

This is weird. I found Stranger in a Strange Land somewhere. The ebook version had a different cover than the paper book versions (I think it is the cover from a much older printing). I saved it to my wish list using the Amazon wish list button on the toolbar. It is still in my wish list, but when I click on it it has a page error. The wish list entry says it is currently unavailable, but would I like to be notified when it comes out (which leads me to believe I original briefly found it on Amazon). I don't understand it, but maybe it portends something good. Maybe it was put on for a few hours but then taken off for some reason.

Steve


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0743277708?ie=UTF8&a=0743277708


Twice!


----------



## love2read

One of my favorite authors is Catherine Anderson. She has a new release coming out on Jan. 6, 2009 called Star Bright.

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Bright-Catherine-Anderson/dp/0451225716/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228438901&sr=8-1

Some of her books are in Kindle format but some of my favorites aren't. I know it's over a month away until release but I keep hoping it will be available in Kindle format as soon as it is released.

I did send a message to Catherine Anderson through her question and answer page of her website and was surprised to get a direct answer back from her.

This was her reply:

Dear Lynn-

I would dearly love to have all of my books published in an e-book format for the Amazon Kindle. However, that is up to whatever company creates that format. They must purchase the rights to do so. Perhaps you could suggest to Amazon that they put in a request for my books in a Kindle format. I appreciate you interest. It's a lovely compliment. I hope you greatly enjoy your Kindle and have a lovely Christmas.

Hugs,

Catherine

So I guess making a request directly to her doesn't work but at least she is an author that wants her books available for the Kindle.

Lynn


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I think it's something that has to be worked from both sides.  Yes, Amazon needs to purchase the rights, but whoever owns the rights has to be willing to negotiate too, so it's good to work both sides of the fence.  Clickety-click AND contact the authors/publishers.

Betsy


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Amazon is merely acting as the bookstore for the Kindle books. They don’t purchase the rights, they just agree to sell the book, which doesn’t have anything to do with publishing rights.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

jmiked said:


> Amazon is merely acting as the bookstore for the Kindle books. They don't purchase the rights, they just agree to sell the book, which doesn't have anything to do with publishing rights.


Oh, yeah. Never mind.


----------



## Glynnis

I couldn't create a link here (there's no AISN yet - it's a pre-order), but if you look just under the picture of Star Bright on Amazon, there's a "Please tell the publisher I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link. Just click on it and it supposedly sends a message to the publisher. Maybe this publisher (Signet) doesn't have an agreement with Amazon?

http://www.amazon.com/Star-Bright-Catherine-Anderson/dp/0451225716/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228526888&sr=8-1

Glynnis


----------



## love2read

Glynnis said:


> I couldn't create a link here (there's no AISN yet - it's a pre-order), but if you look just under the picture of Star Bright on Amazon, there's a "Please tell the publisher I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link. Just click on it and it supposedly sends a message to the publisher. Maybe this publisher (Signet) doesn't have an agreement with Amazon?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Star-Bright-Catherine-Anderson/dp/0451225716/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228526888&sr=8-1
> 
> Glynnis


----------



## ScottBooks

It's a crime that none of the 21 Travis McGee books are on Kindle. Here's the first


----------



## Susan M

I would like to read Thomas Foster's How to Read Novels Like a Professor...











I read his earlier book - How to Read Literature Like a Professor on the Kindle and it is very engaging.

Already available - but thought you might like the link:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Clicked on both, Scott and Susan M.  

Travis McGee are classics as far as I'm concerned.  I've got about 11 of them.  Since I lived in the area, I tried looking for The Busted Flush in slip F-18 at Bahia Mar.  Sigh, no luck.


----------



## AndrewD2

I've been hoping Fellowship Fantastic would get released on the Kindle. A good friend of mine has a short story in it and the books before and after it are available.

http://www.amazon.com/Fellowship-Fantastic-Martin-H-Greenberg/dp/0756404657/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228622337&sr=8-1

Check out "Concerning a Gambit of Fraternity" by Steven Schend - great story, good fun.

Andrew


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> It's a crime that none of the 21 Travis McGee books are on Kindle.


So to speak.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> So to speak.


Very punny. I must not be awake yet.


----------



## ScottBooks

Bacardi Jim said:


> So to speak.


You can have half of the "salvage" if you get them Kindled.

(This makes some sense to anyone who's been aboard the Busted Flush  )


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ScottBooks said:


> You can have half of the "salvage" if you get them Kindled.
> 
> (This makes some sense to anyone who's been aboard the Busted Flush  )


What was the name of the boat with the permanent floating house party? I think I'll pull one off the shelves tonight.


----------



## Anju 

clickity clack - my list is growing longer and longer!  I have worn out my mouse clicking!!!!!!

Guess I have to pull out my kindle and start reading!


----------



## quiltingdiva257

I want to see the entire MacGregor series by Nora Roberts on Kindle.  I have clicked and clicked, because I have re-read these so many times I have worn out my DTB copies.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

quiltingdiva257 said:


> I want to see the entire MacGregor series by Nora Roberts on Kindle. I have clicked and clicked, because I have re-read these so many times I have worn out my DTB copies.


I didn't think about clicking on the MacGregor series. I adore Daniel. These are Silhouette books, and I'm guessing that's why they aren't kindleized and her newer books with a different publisher are. I'll have to go click.


----------



## luvmy4brats

quiltingdiva257 said:


> I want to see the entire MacGregor series by Nora Roberts on Kindle. I have clicked and clicked, because I have re-read these so many times I have worn out my DTB copies.


How about all of Nora Roberts in general. That would make me very, very happy!!


----------



## Jesslyn

Please help me. I have The Stand and you can't have The Stand without Swan Song. 
All clicks appreciated!  Ignore the cheesy cover! They changed it from the original and its NO improvement.

Swan Song


----------



## chobitz

Yep you are right. Swan Song is 2nd only to the Stand in the end of the world genre. Technically its more uplifting but its a shame its not kindled.

I clickety clicked.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jesslyn said:


> Please help me. I have The Stand and you can't have The Stand without Swan Song.
> All clicks appreciated!  Ignore the cheesy cover! They changed it from the original and its NO improvement.
> 
> Swan Song


The hardback is "from" $199.99? Must be one heck of a book.


----------



## Jesslyn

gertiekindle said:


> The hardback is "from" $199.99? Must be one heck of a book.


Those are for 1st edition hardcover editions which I guess are rare enough to some folks to warrant that price. Or maybe a 900+ hardcover is the cause of so many dead trees that its a 'deterrant' price.


----------



## Angela

Jesslyn said:


> Please help me. I have The Stand and you can't have The Stand without Swan Song.
> All clicks appreciated!  Ignore the cheesy cover! They changed it from the original and its NO improvement.
> 
> Swan Song


I have been clicking this one, too.


----------



## Gables Girl

Okay, I have a weird one I'd love to get on my Kindle. The Theocratic Kingdom by G.N.H. Peters. 
http://www.amazon.com/Theocratic-Kingdom-3-Set/dp/0825435404/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228795225&sr=8-1

He was my great-great-grandfather and I've only seen one copy in my life at my grandmothers and I have no idea what happened to it. He was considered a crackpot by the church when he wrote this and in fact got kicked out of the ministry for writing it. There isn't a big audience out there for it so if I can get enough of you to klick maybe they will Kindle it. I'd even pay more then $9.99 to get it, it is 3 volumes. Thanks for your klicks.


----------



## Angela

Clicked it, Gables Girl.


----------



## Guest

I have Swan Song in e-book format.  Who wants it?


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have Swan Song in e-book format.  Who wants it?


is it legal? have to ask!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> is it legal? have to ask!


Kinda-sorta-not-exactly. The book fell out of print for around five years at about the same time as the birth of e-books. This was also when we didn't know if downloading free music was legal or not. It was a topsy-turvy time in the world of digital media.

When I got the book in digital format, I did so because it was out of print and considered "legal" at the time... and I had lost my original copy in my divorce and desperately wanted to read it again.

(No, I never went a week without a rationalization.)


----------



## Guest

Is it back in print?


----------



## Angela

Jesslyn said:


> Please help me. I have The Stand and you can't have The Stand without Swan Song.
> All clicks appreciated!  Ignore the cheesy cover! They changed it from the original and its NO improvement.
> 
> Swan Song


apparently...


----------



## Gables Girl

Angela said:


> Clicked it, Gables Girl.


Thank you.


----------



## tc

I am wanting the latest book in Catherine Coulter's FBI series. Could you please click for me.


----------



## mimikoh

Clicked and clicked...and clicked....and clicked!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> Okay, I have a weird one I'd love to get on my Kindle. The Theocratic Kingdom by G.N.H. Peters.
> http://www.amazon.com/Theocratic-Kingdom-3-Set/dp/0825435404/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1228795225&sr=8-1
> 
> He was my great-great-grandfather and I've only seen one copy in my life at my grandmothers and I have no idea what happened to it. He was considered a crackpot by the church when he wrote this and in fact got kicked out of the ministry for writing it. There isn't a big audience out there for it so if I can get enough of you to klick maybe they will Kindle it. I'd even pay more then $9.99 to get it, it is 3 volumes. Thanks for your klicks.


Looks like it's well worth clicking on, so I did.


----------



## bosslady402

There is a series I want to recommend, but Amazon appears to be working backwards making Kindle editions, because the first book in the series is not yet on Kindle. Here it is, for your clicking pleasure;

enter link text



















Once all 6 books are available, I'll put them all in a recommended thread. Thank you!


----------



## chynared21

Bacardi Jim said:


> I have Swan Song in e-book format.  Who wants it?


*I just love you guys!!! This sounds interesting and normally I wouldn't stop to look at it. What genre would this be under in the bookstore?*


----------



## Guest

chynared21 said:


> *I just love you guys!!! This sounds interesting and normally I wouldn't stop to look at it. What genre would this be under in the bookstore?*


Depends on the bookstore. In our B&N, McCammon's books are in general fiction/literature. If your bookstore has a "horror" section, you may find him there. Likewise, some stores may put him in SF/Fantasy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Amazon has it under "Fantasy > Historical"

Betsy


----------



## chobitz

chynared21 said:


> *I just love you guys!!! This sounds interesting and normally I wouldn't stop to look at it. What genre would this be under in the bookstore?*


Horror or SciFi/fantasy depending on the store.

Its about a virus that makes people get these ugly knots on their skin that ends up connecting. People who survive choose one of two sides, a preteen girl who while blind and severely afflicted with this virus has a heart of gold or a militia survivalist/ex soldier who has ulterior motives.


----------



## Guest

^^^ I would have said that it is about the aftermath of nuclear war and how the survivors are drawn to one of two camps: one magically good and the other supernaturally evil.

But you're right too.


----------



## chynared21

Bacardi Jim said:


> Depends on the bookstore. In our B&N, McCammon's books are in general fiction/literature. If your bookstore has a "horror" section, you may find him there. Likewise, some stores may put him in SF/Fantasy.


*Thanks...I'm going to have to browse. I don't think my B&N ever had a "horror" section but our Sci-Fi/Fantasy area is pretty sizable.

Hehe, the "knots" kind of remind me of all the little pearl-like cysts my mom had removed from her forearm. Her arm looked pretty funky and I remember that the doctor had told her that there was a possibility that I could also "develop" them. I wish I could remember what they were called but they haven't grown back since they were removed. I used to say she was part alien *


----------



## thejackylking #884

The Bachman Books


----------



## ScottBooks

Stephen King hasn't allowed _Rage_ to be published in any form since the tragedy at Columbine. (For those of you who aren't familiar with it, the plot involves one angry high school boy and a pistol; it was published in 1977 under the pseudonym _Richard Bachman_ ).


----------



## Avalon3

tc said:


> I am wanting the latest book in Catherine Coulter's FBI series. Could you please click for me.


I just clicked for you. I've read some of Catherine Coulter's and would like to read this one on my Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I am caught up on all my clicks for now.  

Linda


----------



## Avalon3

I created a Kindle folder in my Favorites.  When I view a book that I want to click on every day I save the link in my Kindle Favorites. Then I have a fast way to get there and make my clicks.


----------



## ljloula

Hello, I have been excited to discover many people already clicking on titles I want to see in Kindle. I have returned the favor by clicking back today. My Kindle should arrive Thursday the 18th and I can't wait to dive in!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

ljloula said:


> Hello, I have been excited to discover many people already clicking on titles I want to see in Kindle. I have returned the favor by clicking back today. My Kindle should arrive Thursday the 18th and I can't wait to dive in!


Welcome to the boards ljloula and congrats on your first post! It is exciting to be on Kindle watch, we love it because we get to relive the day our Kindle arrived. Please go to Intro/Welcome and introduce yourself. You will receive a warm welcome. 
We have bookklubs starting in Jan, check it out in The Book Corner.

Linda


----------



## Jesslyn

I have gone thru the entire thread and clicked on all. Good luck to everyone!
I was dismayed to see some of the new covers that have been put on the oldies-but-goodies. Is it me or do the newer covers generally suck? Example: Watership Down. What was wrong with the original? The story doesn't deserve that horrid bright cover. 

I was happy to find a past click request have been Kindled: Taking Woodstock









Okay, I am dying to get the below series on my Kindle. All clicks appreciated and helpful. I have also contacted the author (who had no idea what I was talking about) as well as the publisher, so my fingers are crossed.

Beyond the Summerland








Bringer of Storms








Shadow in the Deep








Father of Dragons









Thank you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

This is one of my favorite books. I've gone through two copies. Before I have to buy a third copy, I would love to see it on Kindle.











A first novel, Rutherfurd's sweeping saga of the area surrounding Stonehenge and Salisbury, England, covers 10,000 years and includes many generations of five families. Each family has one or more characteristic types who appear in successive centuries: the round-headed balding man who is good with his hands; the blue-eyed blonde woman who insists on having her independence; the dark, narrow-faced fisher of river waters and secrets. Their fortunes rise and fall both economically and politically, but the land triumphs over the passage of time and the ravages of humans. Rutherfurd has told the story of the land he was born in and has told it well. The verbosity of a Michener is missing, but all the other elements are present, from geology and archaeology to a rich story of human life.


----------



## Gables Girl

gertiekindle said:


> This is one of my favorite books. I've gone through two copies. Before I have to buy a third copy, I would love to see it on Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A first novel, Rutherfurd's sweeping saga of the area surrounding Stonehenge and Salisbury, England, covers 10,000 years and includes many generations of five families. Each family has one or more characteristic types who appear in successive centuries: the round-headed balding man who is good with his hands; the blue-eyed blonde woman who insists on having her independence; the dark, narrow-faced fisher of river waters and secrets. Their fortunes rise and fall both economically and politically, but the land triumphs over the passage of time and the ravages of humans. Rutherfurd has told the story of the land he was born in and has told it well. The verbosity of a Michener is missing, but all the other elements are present, from geology and archaeology to a rich story of human life.


Good one, I'd like the Michner ones on Kindle too, Hawaii and Centennial in particular.


----------



## Suzanne

Clickedy Click! It's funny the recommendations I now get from Amazon after clicking on all these links over the weeks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Gables Girl said:


> Good one, I'd like the Mitchner ones on Kindle too, Hawaii and Centennial in particular.


I doubt if we are going to see them any time soon. Michner's The Source was on Kindle for a very brief time and then disappeared. I was lucky enough to get it for $2.50. There must be some digital rights issues with his works.


----------



## Gables Girl

gertiekindle said:


> I doubt if we are going to see them any time soon. Michner's The Source was on Kindle for a very brief time and then disappeared. I was lucky enough to get it for $2.50. There must be some digital rights issues with his works.


He left all his books to Swarthmore, his alma mater, guess we need to send them letters.


----------



## ljloula

Love getting all these book recommendations while clicking for a good cause.


----------



## TM

So many of the books i want are not avialable on the Kindle, so i have been clicking away. i have also clicked the ones i have seen in this thread.


----------



## Jaderose

Hi!  I just received my Kindle a couple of weeks ago and found this board.  Love both!!  I went through the entire post and clicked clicked!!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Jaderose said:


> Hi! I just received my Kindle a couple of weeks ago and found this board. Love both!! I went through the entire post and clicked clicked!!


Welcome Jaderose and congrats on your first post! Thanks for going through the thread and clicking. Please go to The Intro/Welcome Board and tell us more about yourself, where do you live, type books you enjoy, etc.  You will be welcomed by a lot of nice Kindleholics


----------



## pstanton

sigh... I'd really like to read

Lady of Mazes









Shadow & Claw









Sword & Citadel









The Granite Shield









The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan

All of the Malazan Book of the Fallen books.

The Chosen









Light of Eidon









The Shadow Within









Shadow Over Kiriath









Return of the Guardian-King









Tbe Forging of the Shadows









The Nations of the Night









The Last Star at Dawn









Cycle of Fire









Oh jeez, I think thats all for now heh heh heh. Now I have to go click on everyone else's requests.


----------



## Angela

pstanton said:


> sigh... I'd really like to read
> 
> Lady of Mazes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow & Claw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sword & Citadel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Granite Shield
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan
> 
> All of the Malazan Book of the Fallen books.
> 
> The Chosen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Light of Eidon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Shadow Within
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow Over Kiriath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Return of the Guardian-King
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tbe Forging of the Shadows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Nations of the Night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Last Star at Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cycle of Fire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh jeez, I think thats all for now heh heh heh. Now I have to go click on everyone else's requests.


Happy to click for you pstanton and welcome!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

That's quite a wish list, pstanton.  Here's clicking that your wishes all come true.


----------



## tc

Jesslyn said:


> I have gone thru the entire thread and clicked on all. Good luck to everyone!
> I was dismayed to see some of the new covers that have been put on the oldies-but-goodies. Is it me or do the newer covers generally suck? Example: Watership Down. What was wrong with the original? The story doesn't deserve that horrid bright cover.
> 
> I was happy to find a past click request have been Kindled: Taking Woodstock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, I am dying to get the below series on my Kindle. All clicks appreciated and helpful. I have also contacted the author (who had no idea what I was talking about) as well as the publisher, so my fingers are crossed.
> 
> Beyond the Summerland
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bringer of Storms
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shadow in the Deep
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father of Dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!


I click on these for you. I took a look and some of the key words are Christian Fiction. I would love to know about these. Would you mind posting something about these in the Christian Fiction thread? Thanks

pstanton, clicked on yours. Good luck,

Think I am caught up now.

tc


----------



## bosslady402

Can amazon tell whether it's one person clicking 12 times or 12 people each clicking once?  I go back and click again on certain books but don't know if I am just wasting time...


----------



## Jeff

bosslady said:


> Can amazon tell whether it's one person clicking 12 times or 12 people each clicking once?


Yes, they can tell if they really want to know. But they may very well use click counts to try to lure publishers. In that case, they may not pass along the fact that many of the clicks are actually from the same person.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Yes, they can tell if they really want to know. But they may very well use click counts to try to lure publishers. In that case, they may not pass along the fact that many of the clicks are actually from the same person.


I've been wondering that myself. What you said makes sense. I hope that's what Amazon is doing. I know they had a similar program for DVDs and I clicked my little fingers off. All that clicking finally paid off for the movie I really wanted, but it took a year.


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> All that clicking finally paid off for the movie I really wanted, but it took a year.


Of course, I could be wrong. There's also the very real possibility that the button does nothing and they just put it there to keep customers from bothering them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Of course, I could be wrong. There's also the very real possibility that the button does nothing and they just put it there to keep customers from bothering them.


Jeff, you are so insightful.


----------



## Jeff

gertiekindle said:


> Jeff, you are so insightful.


Thank you, Gertie. _Insightful_ wasn't exactly the word that I had expected you to use.


----------



## Pencepon

I'd love to have _Cold Comfort Farm_ by Stella Gibbons on my Kindle. That one never gets old for me.


----------



## ScottBooks

Why are books 2 through 6 readily available to anyone who likes a little humor with their fantasy books when the first one isn't? (You can also get book eight)


----------



## pstanton

ScottBooks said:


> Why are books 2 through 6 readily available to anyone who likes a little humor with their fantasy books when the first one isn't? (You can also get book eight)


It does seem rather odd, I've seen lots of fantasy series with only the later entries on the Kindle. Its rather odd.

Anyways, I've just read book one of the Timuras Trilogy, When the Gods Slept









and it was great. TERRIBLE editing, the guy who proofread the manuscript should quite simply be shot, for example, there are the ocasionally jarring bits like this:

"Your new title comes flows smoothly to my lips, sir. And I must say it fits very you very well."

uhhhhh.... yeah. But still I loved it!

Here's the other two books in the series. In case anyone's wondering, I picked the first book, When the Gods Slept







up at Barnes & Noble, finished it all today and immediately turned on my Kindle and searched the Kindle Store for book 2:

Wolves of the Gods









and book 3: 
When the Gods Awaken


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Thank you, Gertie. _Insightful_ wasn't exactly the word that I had expected you to use.


Was the word possibly _"cynical?"_


----------



## Khabita

I am something of a Greek Geek, and I'd really like to have the Fagles tor Fitzgerald translation of the Iliad and Odyssey on Kindle. The free ones that are available are very old editions, and they just don't measure up to these later ones.

Amazon shows the Fitzgerald translation of The Iliad as available for Kindle, but when you click the link it actually takes you to the Samuel Butler translation. I have that one, and the Kindle edition is full of typos and even some mistakes (in one place, Hera is mis-named Helen).  

It's odd, but I've read these books over and over again, since I was a kid, and I never get tired of them. They are like a couple of great adventure stories to me, so I'd love to have them on the Kindle in editions I can read repeatedly. So please go to either the Fagles or Fitzgerald versions, and click away!


----------



## Susan M

Susan M said:


> I would like to read Thomas Foster's How to Read Novels Like a Professor...


Thank you everyone for clicking the link. I just looked for the book again and there is a pre-order button and it says it will be available Dec 30th. Yay!


----------



## chiffchaff

There are 3 books on animal behavior (with an emphasis on dog behavior) that I'd love to have on Kindle, so they were searchable:
For Love of a Dog

















The Other End of the leash

















Animals in Translation


















thanks for your help!
[edited to fix errant link]


----------



## ljloula

ChiffChaff,

The link for the first book isn't pointed correctly, just FYI. Clicked on all 3 for you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I clicked for you, but you really should fix that first link.


----------



## chiffchaff

thank you  - I think I have it fixed now


----------



## tc

I had no problems.


----------



## thejackylking #884

Mostly Harmless


----------



## BrassMan

Khabita said:


> I am something of a Greek Geek, and I'd really like to have the Fagles tor Fitzgerald translation of the Iliad and Odyssey on Kindle. The free ones that are available are very old editions, and they just don't measure up to these later ones.
> 
> Amazon shows the Fitzgerald translation of The Iliad as available for Kindle, but when you click the link it actually takes you to the Samuel Butler translation. I have that one, and the Kindle edition is full of typos and even some mistakes (in one place, Hera is mis-named Helen).
> 
> It's odd, but I've read these books over and over again, since I was a kid, and I never get tired of them. They are like a couple of great adventure stories to me, so I'd love to have them on the Kindle in editions I can read repeatedly. So please go to either the Fagles or Fitzgerald versions, and click away!


The Fagles translation is wonderful, isn't it? I could almost say you couldn't put it down, but then you do have to eat, and sleep. It's funny to realize how few "200,000" books are, really. I look at the shelves around me where I am and think how many of my favorites are not on Kindle yet. I love sea stories, but Patrick O'Brian and C. S. Forester haven't made it. I love folklore, but J. Frank Dobie? None of his major works are there. Some foreign works are on Kindle, to my surprise. Andrea Camilleri's Sicilian mysteries are. They're not bargain books, quite, but those who love mysteries might sample one and see what they think.


----------



## Khabita

Thanks, BrassMan. Finally, someone who doesn't look at me funny when I say how much I enjoy The Iliad and The Odyssey!


----------



## thejackylking #884

When I flew to Baghdad I read the Illiad and Odyssey and everyone thought I was reading a bilbe.  I got about half way through before we even got to Iraq.  Everyone was shocked by how fast I went through it.


----------



## BrassMan

To those who haven't yet read The Odyssey (and let's make it the Fagle translation), you'll be astonished at how easily it reads, and how modern it feels. It really is the beginning of Western literature, and a good read in the bargain.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Is this the right one? I've clicked it!


----------



## BrassMan

That's it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Clickety-click!

Betsy


----------



## BrassMan

I think you'll be amazed by it. I was. To think it was written (or composed and later written) nearly 3000 years ago is just incredible.
The ancient Greeks really had it going on. The college where I taught put on a production of _Medea_ (roughly 2300 years old), and when it reached the climax, the student audience gasped, audibly, all over the theater. Now, that's drama!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Leslie just posted this in another thread:



> The Fagles translation of The Odyssey is available for the Kindle. I only remembered this because some guy came on the Amazon board and made a colossal stink about it, and I found the book.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _added Kindleboards link & image  Betsy_
> 
> L


The Iliad is not yet available, though, as near as I can tell.

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash

It is not a book but I would love for the Economist to be available on the Kindle. That would be really, really sweet.


----------



## koland

The Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of the Apocalypse 
by Robert Rankin


----------



## drenee

koland said:


> The Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of the Apocalypse
> by Robert Rankin
> 
> _hope you don't mind, we had 4 of the same image quoted in a row, so I removed the image.  Betsy_


It has been clicked.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

koland said:


> The Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of the Apocalypse
> by Robert Rankin
> 
> _hope you don't mind, we had 4 of the same image quoted in a row so I removed the image.  Betsy_


Looks like a good one. I clicked.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

koland said:


> The Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of the Apocalypse
> by Robert Rankin
> 
> _hope you don't mind, we had 4 of the same image quoted in a row, so I removed the image.  Betsy_


This clicks for you...
Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I'd like the Economist on Kindle, too. Here's a link with contact information
http://www.economist.com/help/DisplayHelp.cfm?folder=663392

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Click for Kindle!



_The Broken Shore_ by Peter Temple

Ann
(mostly did this to play with the new linkmaker  )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Klickety-klick!

Betsy


----------



## Beth A

Phantom by Susan Kay is a book I would LOVE to have on my Kindle. It is one of my all time favorites

Phantom


----------



## chobitz

OK this is by far my most favorite dark fantasy book of all time. Its part of pseudo series (the books take place in the same town and sometimes plots/characters from the other books are mentioned but they are all stand alone) from a horror writer that is under appreciated IMO.



Its VERY gritty and dark. It deals with infanticide, pseudo (ooh my word for the day ) incest and abuse of disabled children. Not for the faint of heart but its a beautiful book in its own right. Please help me get one of my favorite books of all time kindalized!


----------



## Jaderose

clicked and clicked and clicked


----------



## Wells83




----------



## drenee

Why Me

I went online and found these after Mr. Westlake's recent death was brought to my attention on another thread. They look very good, but only his new stuff is available. Please klick. Thank you.
debbie


----------



## chiffchaff

there are some really interesting books in this thread!  I clicked all the new ones.


----------



## Jaderose

Went through and clicked again.  =)  Now I need to get this list down so I can add some to my library if they ever get kindlized.


----------



## drenee

Couldn't sleep, watch surfing through channels and seen this movie on. I read this book years ago. Very good, but needs a click if you please.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

clicked for you drenee...


----------



## drenee

thank you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> Couldn't sleep, watch surfing through channels and seen this movie on. I read this book years ago. Very good, but needs a click if you please.
> deb


I think we clicked on this one before, but it never hurts to keep on clickin'


----------



## Jaderose

drenee said:


> Couldn't sleep, watch surfing through channels and seen this movie on. I read this book years ago. Very good, but needs a click if you please.
> deb


clicked it for you


----------



## Avalon3

drenee said:


> Couldn't sleep, watch surfing through channels and seen this movie on. I read this book years ago. Very good, but needs a click if you please.
> deb


I have this one on my klick list too. I also read it year's ago as a DTB. It's a favorite and I would read it again if I could get it on my Kindle.


----------



## chobitz

I have a question..
Is it common for coming soon titles of well known series NOT to have a kindle edition already listed? Will it come out as a kindle edition the day the dtb edition comes out??


----------



## Avalon3

I have this in my Kindle Favorites Folder with all my other books to klick for. Has anyone klicked for a book and had it become available for the Kindle? I klick for a lot of books and haven't had any of them become available.


----------



## durphy

I went in to check my Wish List and found out this had become available for Kindle. (I also clicked on your book for you)


----------



## ScottBooks

chobitz said:


> I have a question..
> Is it common for coming soon titles of well known series NOT to have a kindle edition already listed? Will it come out as a kindle edition the day the dtb edition comes out??


Yes it is very common. The latest Robert Parker, JD Robb, Orson Scott Card...all showed up the same day without ever showing a Kindle edition availible for pre-order.


----------



## chobitz

ScottBooks said:


> Yes it is very common. The latest Robert Parker, JD Robb, Orson Scott Card...all showed up the same day without ever showing a Kindle edition availible for pre-order.


Thanks. I asked because both of Patricia Briggs series have books coming out soon and neither have kindle preorders


----------



## Gertie Kindle

koland said:


> Possibly the closest the Kindle will come to Harry Potter for many years:
> 
> 
> 
> The Lexicon by Steve Vander Ark
> 
> It's been re-written and Rowling and attorneys have given up on the suits to block it's publication.
> 
> Click to get it to the Kindle (and hope he makes a fortune in electronic sales, just to spite Rowling).


I have already pre-ordered it. I wrote to the publisher as soon as I knew about the book to see if they planned to Kindleize it. He said they had other titles they would be working on first. Who knows how long it will take. So click away.

I also asked him to let me know as his titles were Kindleized so I could post them here. I thought that might encourage him to push The Lexicon closer to the top of the list.

Yeah, I agree. We should spite Rowling on this. I don't know what she was thinking when she did this to Steve. He's been a huge fan and really helped to promote continuing interest in her books. She admitted a long time ago that when she couldn't remember timelines or details, she consulted the Lexicon. Then she got up on the stand and accused Steve of sloppy work. He's writing another book on HP locations, and she's demanding to see it before he attempts to have it published. Something else is going on here. She had no problems with Mugglenet's book or Melissa Anielli's book.


----------



## AlwaysHopeful

All of Evanovich's other books are on Kindle, why not the newest one "Plum Spooky"
I REALLY want it, but don't want to go and buy the hardcopy!

http://www.amazon.com/Plum-Spooky-Between-Numbers-Novel/dp/0312383320/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231425105&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

AlwaysHopeful said:


> All of Evanovich's other books are on Kindle, why not the newest one "Plum Spooky"
> I REALLY want it, but don't want to go and buy the hardcopy!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Plum-Spooky-Between-Numbers-Novel/dp/0312383320/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231425105&sr=8-1


This one got a less than stellar (one star) review.


----------



## Avalon3

gertiekindle said:


> This one got a less than stellar (one star) review.


I just listed my criteria on another post for buying a book. It has to have at least 3 out of 5 stars. The last book I read with a 3 star rating was Steve Berry's "The Alexandria Link" and it's one of my favorites. Even if the author like Janet Evanovich is a favorite of mine I won't spend the money when the book isn't getting good reviews.


----------



## ljloula

Please click for this old favorite.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

A click for laurie.  

Linda


----------



## Avalon3

ljloula said:


> Please click for this old favorite.


I just Klicked for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

ljloula said:


> Please click for this old favorite.


I wonder what Amazon, or rather it's computer, thinks when a book gets clicked on 30 or 40 times in one day. I'd sure love to know about their tracking system for Kindle requests.


----------



## Avalon3

I loved all the Mrs. Pollifax books by Dorothy Gilman. I've been Klicking for "The Unexpected Mrs. Pollifax". Then I went to Dorothy Gilman's website and found this message about Klicking for the Mrs. Pollifax series.



http://www.mrspollifax.com/

Add to Kindle
Just Click on it and they will send a message to the Kindle Publishing Division and the Publishers of the Dorothy Gilman Books. I know it is a lot of hassle to do each of the books on her list but if we want a half-way decent change of getting them in ebook form them we all have to vote for each of the books to make an impact.  If we are lucky we may able to have all of her books from the First Mrs Pollifax through her Non-Series books from 1980s to the last book published in 2002. The older books may never be available in any format but through old bookstores and collectors editions. We are working on getting the oldest of Dorothy Gilman's published books available in a PDF format for reading on your computer or Ebook Reading Device and when that happens her fans will be the first to know!


----------



## Avalon3

In my Internet Explorer Favorites I created a folder for Kindle.  Now I have two subfolders in the Kindle folder.
One for Klicks

One for Mrs. Pollifax Klicks.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

This looks good, but not on Kindle:



_Riddle of Berlin_ by Cym Lowell

Ann


----------



## Boston

I may just buy in P if the Kindle version doesn't come out so would appreciate the help! Thanks


----------



## drenee

Boston said:


> I may just buy in P if the Kindle version doesn't come out so would appreciate the help! Thanks


Clicked for you. Someone asked the question earlier, either in this thread or another, if any book that's been clicked has actually became available. I didn't keep up to find out the answer. Anyone know? Thanks.
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drenee said:


> Clicked for you. Someone asked the question earlier, either in this thread or another, if any book that's been clicked has actually became available. I didn't keep up to find out the answer. Anyone know? Thanks.
> deb


Yes, we've had a couple, can't remember what they were, but definitely have had a couple!

Betsy


----------



## drenee

Thanks Betsy, great to know I'm not clicking in vain.  
debbie


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Avalon3 said:


> I just listed my criteria on another post for buying a book. It has to have at least 3 out of 5 stars. The last book I read with a 3 star rating was Steve Berry's "The Alexandria Link" and it's one of my favorites. Even if the author like Janet Evanovich is a favorite of mine I won't spend the money when the book isn't getting good reviews.


Avalon, did you mean to post this on the Recommended Book Thread? It IS available on Kindle, your link takes me to the Kindle version! I can move it for you if you want

Betsy


----------



## ljloula

Went back through part of this list and did some more clicking this morning!


----------



## Jesslyn

drenee said:


> Clicked for you. Someone asked the question earlier, either in this thread or another, if any book that's been clicked has actually became available. I didn't keep up to find out the answer. Anyone know? Thanks.
> deb


I don't know if it was because of my manic clicks daily, because I also wrote the publisher. But I have had a few books appear in the Kindle list after requesting a Kindle version. I have been pleasantly surprised by how nice some authors and their publishers have been. Not sure why though--they are regular people too!


----------



## Jesslyn

I can't take it anymore! I need my sequel! 

Thanks for any clicks


Deep Water (The Castings Trilogy)


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Does anyone know why Mostly Harmless is not available on Kindle when all the other Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy books are?

http://www.amazon.com/Mostly-Harmless-Douglas-Adams/dp/0345418778/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1231527151&sr=8-1


----------



## Avalon3

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Avalon, did you mean to post this on the Recommended Book Thread? It IS available on Kindle, your link takes me to the Kindle version! I can move it for you if you want
> 
> Betsy


Yes, please move it. Thanks!


----------



## MineKinder

Clicked all the requests!


----------



## Avalon3

I klicked 14 times for all the Mrs. Pollifax books by Dorothy Gilman. I have a Favorite's folder titled Mrs. Pollifax with the links to all the books I want on Kindle.

Then I have another Favorite's folder for the other klicks people have posted here.

I'm klicking for these books.

Corrie Ten Boom's Christian inspirational book "The Hiding Place".



This is one of my favorite Iris Johansen books.


----------



## Boston

Boston said:


> I may just buy in P if the Kindle version doesn't come out so would appreciate the help! Thanks


Thanks for the clicks and the advice to contact the author. I got an immediate reply that she has forwarded the request to her publisher and will let me know what they have to say. She also mentioned that she can't wait to own Kindle (and that they were sold out when she went to order last month).

I noticed she is having a local book signing at the end of the month. I have to admit that I am tempted to go buy the p version (as well as the Kindle version if it comes out) just to support the author


----------



## Kathy

Avalon3 said:


> I klicked 14 times for all the Mrs. Pollifax books by Dorothy Gilman. I have a Favorite's folder titled Mrs. Pollifax with the links to all the books I want on Kindle.
> 
> Then I have another Favorite's folder for the other klicks people have posted here.
> 
> I'm klicking for these books.
> 
> Corrie Ten Boom's Christian inspirational book "The Hiding Place".
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my favorite Iris Johansen books.


I would like to read both books. I clicked for these.


----------



## Avalon3

Kathy said:


> I would like to read both books. I clicked for these.


Thanks! I appreciate it.


----------



## MonaSW

I read the first two in this series, and discovered the third is NOT available on the Kindle.  And clickity clicked all the links.)

​


----------



## Jaderose

Went through and did the clickety click.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I had to catch up with my clicking.


----------



## katiekat1066

I don't know if there are any other Dorothy L. Sayers fans out there, but I've just finished clicking all of her Lord Peter Wimsey books. If you'd be so kind as to click, these are my particular favorites:


























Katiekat


----------



## Avalon3

katiekat1066 said:


> I don't know if there are any other Dorothy L. Sayers fans out there, but I've just finished clicking all of her Lord Peter Wimsey books. If you'd be so kind as to click, these are my particular favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katiekat


I klicked for all three. Glad to do it.


----------



## Avalon3

I would love to see all the "Dear America" series available on Kindle. It's a good Young Adult series.


----------



## drenee

Avalon, I have one-clicked on all of them for you.  And thanks for sharing.  Please keep me posted if they do become available.  They look very interesting.  Kind of like the American Girl series my daugther liked when she was younger.  

On a side note:  I have been trying to go back through a few pages and one-click on items that folks have posted here.  It would be time consuming to do every page everyday, but I have been trying to add a few of the ones on here when I'm requesting mine as well.  Does anyone have an idea on how to make that task easier?  Maybe there isn't a way, but just thought I'd ask.
debbie


----------



## Avalon3

drenee said:


> Does anyone have an idea on how to make that task easier? Maybe there isn't a way, but just thought I'd ask.
> debbie


Thanks for klicking!
I have a Favorites Folder for Kindle. Then a sub folder for Kindle Klicks. I save all the links to the books that I'm Klicking for in the folders. I also have a sub folder for Dear America Klicks and one for Mrs. Pollifax.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Avalon I clicked on them for you, they do sound very interesting!

Linda


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks for klicking!
> I have a Favorites Folder for Kindle.  Then a sub folder for Kindle Klicks. I save all the links to the books that I'm Klicking for in the folders. I also have a sub folder for Dear America Klicks and one for Mrs. Pollifax.


You have such great organizational skills, I need lessons.

Linda


----------



## drenee

Great idea.  I will have to implement that.  I have a notepad that I've been keeping track of my clicks on, but I'm quickly running out of space.  
Thank you,
debbie


----------



## MeganW

I searched for all of the books that I want on Amazon and added them to a Kindle Books wish list.  You can filter by item type (for ex., EBooks or Books), and then I'll sort the ebooks by price: low to high to see if the prices have gone down on any of them.  Or, if I filter by Books (DTB), I go through that list and click each book to see if it has been "Kindleized" yet -- if it has, I add the new Kindle version to my wish list and remove the DTB version, and if it's still only available in DTB form, I click the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link.  I'm doing this every few days to update my wish list/bug publishers.


----------



## drenee

MeganW said:


> I searched for all of the books that I want on Amazon and added them to a Kindle Books wish list. You can filter by item type (for ex., EBooks or Books), and then I'll sort the ebooks by price: low to high to see if the prices have gone down on any of them. Or, if I filter by Books (DTB), I go through that list and click each book to see if it has been "Kindleized" yet -- if it has, I add the new Kindle version to my wish list and remove the DTB version, and if it's still only available in DTB form, I click the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link. I'm doing this every few days to update my wish list/bug publishers.


Another great idea. Thank you,
debbie


----------



## sherylb

I would love to see all of the James Herriot books in Kindle format. He is one author I can read over and over again.


----------



## ScottBooks




----------



## Atunah

I have a few in my wishlist I would like to get on Kindle. I click them every few days.

A Rose at Midnight (An Avon Romantic Treasure)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

klickety-klick!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I clicked for you, Atunah.  I'm surprised that The Black Lyon isn't Kindleized, yet.  A lot of Jude Deveraux is already available.  I bet this one will be on Kindle soon.


----------



## Atunah

thanks guys. I have more in my wishlist that I have specifically for non kindle books, but I didn't want to be greedy  

There are lots of older (few years)  type high review romance books not on Kindle. Could be a goldmine for them as its so much easier to read on Kindle while not having to hold those sometimes really cheezy covers   You know, not having to sneak into Barnes and Nobles whispering  "Could you brownbag this for me?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> There are lots of older (few years) type high review romance books not on Kindle. Could be a goldmine for them as its so much easier to read on Kindle while not having to hold those sometimes really cheezy covers


Yeah, we don't want anybody seeing us with those cheezy covers. We can hide behind those business-like leather covers.


----------



## Esther

Isn't it weird when there is a kindle gap in a series. What is going on? Here is my gap. They are books 9-11 of the Detective Lynley series by Elizabeth George--the ones that the PBS (BBC) Mystery! series are based on. I'm on book 4 presently, and I'm hoping that by the time I'm up to 9, it will be there for me and I won't have to buy the DTB version.

























_--added Kindleboards links. Betsy_


----------



## Esther

Ok, I inserted the hyperlink thinking that was sufficient.  Apparently I need to go back to the help pages because that didn't produce the nice image with it.


----------



## pidgeon92

You need to use the link maker.... You can access it at the top of any KindleBoards page.


----------



## Avalon3

Atunah said:


> I have a few in my wishlist I would like to get on Kindle. I click them every few days.


I klicked for you. I put Linda Howard's in my Klick folder.


----------



## Atunah

Thanks  

I been going backwards in this thread clicking for others. I do find a lot of series "broken".  I wish a lot of the out of print stuff would be kindlerized.


----------



## Jaderose

I went thru and clicked again.


----------



## Avalon3

Atunah said:


> Thanks
> 
> I been going backwards in this thread clicking for others. I do find a lot of series "broken". I wish a lot of the out of print stuff would be kindlerized.


I can't understand why more of the Sue Grafton books aren't available for Kindle. One of my favorites was this one. It seems like the ones that are available are the last 6 in the series.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I've gone back through and clicked for all of you!


----------



## Atunah

I guess I should probably search for this answer, but has there been success yet with any of the clickety books?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Atunah said:


> I guess I should probably search for this answer, but has there been success yet with any of the clickety books?


Yes, a couple of people have said our clicking was successful. I guess we'll never know if the publishers were getting ready to Kindleize these books, or if our clicking pushed them closer to the top of the list.

There are so many out of print books, not to mention current authors and others like Rex Stout that we would love to see Kindleized, that I doubt we'll see them in our lifetime. Maybe Vegas Asian and MicDiddy, because they are really young.


----------



## ljloula

Leslie said:


> I'd like to read Taking Woodstock on my Kindle. It is currently being made into a movie, directed by Ang Lee (Brokeback Mountain, The Hulk). I wrote the author and got very curt "not interested" response. But I'd still like to read it!
> 
> Taking Woodstock


I was going back through some old pages to click, and Taking Woodstock is now available in a Kindle edition! 

p.s. also How to Read Novels Like a Professor, which was a click request from pg. 8, now available in Kindle.


----------



## LaurenC

MeganW said:


> I searched for all of the books that I want on Amazon and added them to a Kindle Books wish list. You can filter by item type (for ex., EBooks or Books), and then I'll sort the ebooks by price: low to high to see if the prices have gone down on any of them. Or, if I filter by Books (DTB), I go through that list and click each book to see if it has been "Kindleized" yet -- if it has, I add the new Kindle version to my wish list and remove the DTB version, and if it's still only available in DTB form, I click the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link. I'm doing this every few days to update my wish list/bug publishers.


I really like your idea here, so I went straight to Amazon to create a Kindle wishlist (as opposed to my general one that I've had forever). I went to a kindle edition of a book, but it doesn't have the same link to add to a wishlist that the paperback or hardcover editions have. Is there something else that you did, or am I being really silly here for some reason? Thanks in advance.

Lauren


----------



## Mikuto

To add Kindle editions to your wishlist, you need to click the link that lets you read all of the comments. You'll be able to add it to your wishlist from there.


----------



## Atunah

I use the amazon universal wishlist button you just drag onto your bookmark bar. Then you can add Kindle books like anything else.


----------



## LaurenC

Sweet... I got it!  Man, first day of classes and I'm already burnt out... this is going to be a long semester.


----------



## Jesslyn

Mikuto said:


> To add Kindle editions to your wishlist, you need to click the link that lets you read all of the comments. You'll be able to add it to your wishlist from there.


To add a little more....Go to the Kindle page for the book you want on your wish list, click on the stars that indicate the book has been reveiwed (if the book has not been reviewed I don't think you can add it), on the review page that comes up you will see an add to wish list button on the right hand side of the page


----------



## chobitz

It makes NO sense that this magazine isn't on the kindle. It isn't graphic intensive. Heck it 99% short stories and the 1% not articles are B&W cartoons that can be left out if need be.


----------



## Mikuto




----------



## MonaSW

chobitz said:


> It makes NO sense that this magazine isn't on the kindle. It isn't graphic intensive. Heck it 99% short stories and the 1% not articles are B&W cartoons that can be left out if need be.


It's available for the Kindle at Fictionwise: http://www.fictionwise.com/eBooks/eBook76529.htm?cache


----------



## chobitz

MonaSW said:


> It's available for the Kindle at Fictionwise: http://www.fictionwise.com/eBooks/eBook76529.htm?cache


Individual issues yes but not a subscription. I've looked..


----------



## Avalon3

Please Klick for this book. It's the first in a series. I bought #two and three for my Kindle but would like to start with the first book in a series.


----------



## Anne

Avalon3 said:


> Please Klick for this book. It's the first in a series. I bought #two and three for my Kindle but would like to start with the first book in a series.


I just klick on this book so it would be available on Kindle and I am going try a sample of the second book in the series.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm still hoping for this one.


----------



## akw4572

The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan is one of the most popular series of all time.......puzzling why some things aren't available on the kindle.  I was pondering restarting the series, as the last book is due out in late 2009, and it's a very long series (11 books long).


----------



## Avalon3

I was just going through my Klick folder thinking I had so many books I Klick for that surely soon one would be available on Kindle. This is the first time a book I've been Klicking for has become available on Kindle. I read it as a DTB a long time ago. I've already made the Kindle purchase and will be able to share it with my sister DACC who's under my Kindle account.


----------



## durphy

Thanks for the recommendation Avalon 3. I just bought it and saved 20% by getting it for Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks for telling us, Avalon.  It's good to know all our clicking sometimes pays off.


----------



## Avalon3

I did my regular klicks.  So now I'll go back and klick for the books posted here.


----------



## Avalon3

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...clicked on the clickables ;-p I'd like to read Kane and Abel...I know that my mom read it years ago and loved it. I'll even provide my own link
> 
> Kane and Abel*


I went to Klick for Kane and Abel today and it's now available on Kindle!


----------



## Avalon3

Here's the first two pages of Klicks requested by our members.


----------



## ljloula

Taking Woodstock is available on Kindle now.


----------



## Avalon3

ljloula said:


> Taking Woodstock is available on Kindle now.


Thanks I fixed it.


----------



## TM

akw4572 said:


> The Wheel of Time series by Robert Jordan is one of the most popular series of all time.......puzzling why some things aren't available on the kindle. I was pondering restarting the series, as the last book is due out in late 2009, and it's a very long series (11 books long).


The author who is finishing the series is very fond of ebooks, so hopefully he will push to get the series in ebook form.


----------



## Avalon3

I've been klicking for someone here that wanted this book. It's now available on Kindle.


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## kindlevixen

well I was coming here to post that I really wanted Witch Heart by Anya Bast on Kindle.... but when I went to get a cover picture from amazon I noticed they released it.  Must have been today or yesterday because I checked the other day and it was still not for sale.  woohoo!


----------



## Avalon3

I'm condensing all of the pages for the Klick requests. Klick on each book for the members who have posted here.


----------



## Avalon3

Avalon3 said:


> I'm condensing all of the pages for the Klick requests. Klick on each book for the members who have posted here.


----------



## Beth A

Avalon, it is very nice of you to group these for us.  Thank you


----------



## Avalon3

Beth A said:


> Avalon, it is very nice of you to group these for us. Thank you


Thanks! and I Klick for them too.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Thanks, Avalon.  That was a lot of work.  I see there are some I missed.  You've made it easy for me to go back and click.


----------



## Jaderose

Thank you Avalon, that made it much easier..  I went and clicked them all.


----------



## Avalon3

Avalon3 said:


> Avalon3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm condensing all of the pages for the Klick requests. Klick on each book for the members who have posted here.
Click to expand...


----------



## TM

Thanks Avalon for making it easier to click...


----------



## Avalon3

You're welcome.  I will be adding more tomorrow.

The updated Link-Maker makes it so much easier.


----------



## ScottBooks

Thanks Avalon! I have dutifully clicked and will return to click again!.

(There's no point in clicking on The Bachman Books by Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King); His issue isn't with Kindle editions (obviously), it's with the novella Rage. He doesn't want it to be in print period. In any way, shape or form. It's about a high school kid with a gun taking his class hostage written long before Columbine or "Jeremy".)

 is already Kindled.

For the other two novellas we should click separately:


----------



## Avalon3

> (There's no point in clicking on The Bachman Books by Richard Bachman (aka Stephen King); His issue isn't with Kindle editions (obviously), it's with the novella Rage. He doesn't want it to be in print period. In any way, shape or form. It's about a high school kid with a gun taking his class hostage written long before Columbine or "Jeremy".)


Thanks, I took it out and will add the other two books when I do page 18.


----------



## Avalon3

There were so many for James Michener I decided to list them separately.


----------



## Avalon3

#7 is the only one available on the Kindle


----------



## MeganW

Hi Avalon -- I just finished clicking all of your requests -- I thought I had a big list (well I do...)!  Just wanted to let you know -- when I clicked The Iliad link, it said there was a Kindle version available.  Congratulations!


----------



## Avalon3

MeganW said:


> Hi Avalon -- I just finished clicking all of your requests -- I thought I had a big list (well I do...)! Just wanted to let you know -- when I clicked The Iliad link, it said there was a Kindle version available. Congratulations!


These weren't all my requests. Just a list so far of all the requests made by all the members. Thanks for the Klicks.


----------



## MeganW

Avalon3 said:


> These weren't all my requests. Just a list so far of all the requests made by all the members. Thanks for the Klicks.


Ahhh..... Somehow I missed that message. Thanks for compiling one big list. That's pretty impressive!


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## MeganW

Since it seems like a fair amount of people here use Firefox, I thought I'd share a tip that makes clicking on each title a lot easier. There's a Firefox plug-in called Snap Links that allows you to click the mouse button of your choice and select a group of links, and when you move your mouse out of the window or let go of the mouse button, it opens all of the links you've selected in separate tabs in your Firefox browser. It's a definite time saver when you want to open a bunch of links at once. Just be warned that the more tabs you open at once, the slower Firefox will run, especially until all tabs are fully loaded.


----------



## pidgeon92

MeganW said:


> There's a Firefox plug-in called Snap Links that allows you to click the mouse button of your choice and select a group of links


Sadly, this plug-in is not updated for the most current version of Firefox (3.0.5)....


----------



## TM

Here are a few I want... it is a series and only one has been Kindlized (the 7th book in the series and there are 8 so far - I left the one that has been Kindlized off the list):


----------



## MeganW

pidgeon92 said:


> Sadly, this plug-in is not updated for the most current version of Firefox (3.0.5)....


I forgot to add -- I'm using the latest version of Firefox and it works just fine. Just ignore the version check.


----------



## pidgeon92

MeganW said:


> I forgot to add -- I'm using the latest version of Firefox and it works just fine. Just ignore the version check.


The button is grayed out, it won't download.... I'll have to see if it is posted elsewhere....


----------



## MeganW

pidgeon92 said:


> The button is grayed out, it won't download.... I'll have to see if it is posted elsewhere....


If you click the "Ignore version check" link under the grayed out button, the button will be enabled and then you can download it.


----------



## pidgeon92

MeganW said:


> If you click the "Ignore version check" link under the grayed out button, the button will be enabled and then you can download it.


I found an updated version... Snaplinks 0.0.8


----------



## MeganW

pidgeon92 said:


> I found an updated version... Snaplinks 0.0.8


Thanks for finding this. I was just about to, having a nice quiet day at work, and then my afternoon got a little crazy!


----------



## Elijsha




----------



## Gertie Kindle

There are three books in this series, but the middle one, _Warlock_ is already Kindleized. Maybe if we click they will move along a little faster.


----------



## ljloula

Thanks for the handy grouped links Avalon. I did some clicking this a.m.


----------



## ljloula

Does anybody know how to access the feature on Amazon "Sign up to be notified when this item becomes available."? I was specifically looking at Debt of Honor by Tom Clancy. You can search for it in the Kindle Store and it is listed with the Feb. 3, 2009 date, but is not available for pre-order yet.


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## Avalon3

I haven't read these books but would like to have them on Kindle.

The Kane Legacy


----------



## Jesslyn

Avalon3 said:


>


I have clicked all and recently wrote to both the publisher and author for Deep Water. They assure me that the book will be available soon.


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## Jesslyn

Avalon3 said:


>


Kushiel's Dart is available


----------



## bosslady402

Jesslyn said:


> Kushiel's Dart is available


excellent! I will post a thread later to recommend the whole series (the other 5 are already kindled) Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

bosslady said:


> excellent! I will post a thread later to recommend the whole series (the other 5 are already kindled) Thanks everyone!!


Maybe we're making a difference? Keep on clicking.


----------



## TM

bosslady said:


> excellent! I will post a thread later to recommend the whole series (the other 5 are already kindled) Thanks everyone!!


I will second that recomendation! I am so glad they Kindlized Dart... I hate when they don;t do all of a series.


----------



## TM

This is the middle book in a series (the others are Kindlized)


And this is the first book in a series (the others are Kindlized)


----------



## Avalon3

Editorial Reviews
From Publishers Weekly
The adventurous spirit of Brooklyn-born Aline Griffith led to a danger- and glamor-filled career as an agent for the Office of Strategic Services in WW II Madrid where, as a member of international high society, she infiltrated a German spy network that threatened Allied invasion plans. In her suspenseful account, including admittedly reinvented dialogue and, one suspects, occasional dramatic embellishment, she recalls not only her undercover exploits but romances with a traitorous counterspy, a celebrated matador and encounters with the Spanish grandee she later married. Elegant parties in palaces and estates, flamenco cafes and the Prado Museum served as settings for her intrigues and hair-raising escapades about which she now entertains audiences on the lecture circuit. First serial to Vanity Fair. 
Copyright 1987 Reed Business Information, Inc.

From Library Journal
An American who later married into the Spanish nobility, the author began her career as a "queen of international society" by working as a decoder for the OSS. Her book describes how she (nee Aline Griffith) was recruited by the OSS while working as a model at Hattie Carnegie's, trained in espionage, and sent to Madrid. Once there, says Romanones, she decoded secret messages, organized a chain of women spies, and mingled among the cream of Spanish society to ferret out information about Nazis and German sympathizers. The author also details her lifestyle among the rich and famous. Indeed, so active was her social life that one wonders how she had any time for business. Still, since the book may well be destined for bestsellerdom, public libaries will want to consider. Cortland Community Coll. Lib., Dryden, N.Y.
Copyright 1987 Reed Business Information, Inc.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

I really like this author and I would love to have his books on the Kindle. Thanks!


----------



## Jesslyn

I have been requesting this book for ages! All clicks appreciated.

A Curse Dark as Gold


----------



## tc

These are fun reading for an adult however they are written for ages 9+. There is another in this series coming out this summer.



































This is the first book in a series that is prequel to those above.


----------



## Jesslyn

tc said:


> These are fun reading for an adult however they are written for ages 9+. There is another in this series coming out this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first book in a series that is prequel to those above.


I want these books just for the covers! Clicked on all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

tc said:


> These are fun reading for an adult however they are written for ages 9+. There is another in this series coming out this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first book in a series that is prequel to those above.


Not only did I click, but I ordered the series for my grandson. I'm always looking for books to keep up his interest in reading. The prequel isn't available anymore, but I got the other four.

Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

The 8th in this series is $1.40 on Kindle.(posted in Bargain Books) The reviews suggest reading in sequence. This is the story of how Sherlock Holmes met his younger wife Mary Russell and they worked on cases together. It sounds so intriguing and I would love to read the series. I may have to order the DTB but please click.

Thanks


----------



## sam

Linda, I clicked for you...

I would also love to see this book in the kindle format, I wanted to read it again and can't find my dtv. Please click and thanks.

Sam


----------



## drenee

I was wondering if someone might start a thread to post where books we have previoiusly klicked have then become kindlized.  There are many books I have klicked on for others that I don't regularly follow, but would probably buy them if I knew they then became available.  
Just a thought.
debbie


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

sam said:


> Linda, I clicked for you...
> 
> I would also love to see this book in the kindle format, I wanted to read it again and can't find my dtv. Please click and thanks.
> 
> Sam


Clicked ya back Sam.


----------



## Anne

drenee said:


> I was wondering if someone might start a thread to post where books we have previoiusly klicked have then become kindlized. There are many books I have klicked on for others that I don't regularly follow, but would probably buy them if I knew they then became available.
> Just a thought.
> debbie


That is a Great Idea


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> The 8th in this series is $1.40 on Kindle.(posted in Bargain Books) The reviews suggest reading in sequence. This is the story of how Sherlock Holmes met his younger wife Mary Russell and they worked on cases together. It sounds so intriguing and I would love to read the series. I may have to order the DTB but please click.


I clicked for you, and also on the Judith McNaught book. I'd like to read this series, too. I put Locked Rooms on my list for next month.


----------



## Angela

Thanks bumches, Avalon!! You are awesome and just save me tons of time going through the thread! Klickity Klick!!


----------



## libro

I clicked for everyone this evening, so good luck!  I'm curious, does the clicking really help?  What have you all seen?  

Does it help to come back and click later if you really like a non-Kindled book?


----------



## Avalon3

Angela said:


> Thanks bunches, Avalon!! You are awesome and just save me tons of time going through the thread! Klickity Klick!!


Thanks I will do page 20 as soon as 21 is started. BTW my oldest daughter is named Angela. I live in Springfield MA and she lives in Springfield, MO.

I was born in San Antonio, TX and will be making a move back there to live near my sister sometime this year.


----------



## libro

Please click for me? Great work of historical fiction by Jim Fergus. Thanks! 

One Thousand White Women: The Journals of May Dodd


----------



## crosj

I have this in DTB but it is huge. I try to read everything I can about the assassination of JFK.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

crosj said:


> I have this in DTB but it is huge. I try to read everything I can about the assassination of JFK.


Wow, huge AND expensive. Although at 1648 pages, the price per page is probably very low. I clicked on it for you.


----------



## libro

I clicked on Reclaiming History for you, too.  It sounds fascinating, plus it is a huge book!


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## chobitz

A great book not yet kindled!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Avalon thanks for making our clicks so easy!


----------



## crosj

> I clicked on Reclaiming History for you, too. It sounds fascinating, plus it is a huge book!


Thanks. I just was thumbing through the book and I actually measured it. Its almost three inches thick!!!!


----------



## Avalon3

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Avalon thanks for making our clicks so easy!


You're welcome!


----------



## Mikuto

Whoops. Here's a working link.


----------



## libro

I second that, Avalon....thanks!  What happens if we just keep on clicking each day?  Do they know it's the same person?  *ha ha*


----------



## chobitz

I get this anthology every year and its a huge book! No kindled version


----------



## crosj

I've done my clicking for the evening.  I will start again tomorrow morning.


----------



## Avalon3

I was lucky when I married my husband that my mother-in-law shared all her books with me. I think this was one of them and I'd love to see it published for the Kindle.


----------



## Mikuto

This book spawned my favorite game for the Playstation 1 console. I have it in DTV, but I'd like to read it on my kindle.

Randomly, I've noticed there aren't a lot (if any) translated books on the Kindle (at least not ones I'm interested in) this one: 

was recently a major hollywood picture, and yet not on the Kindle.


----------



## Panjo

Here are a few parenting/child raising books that I'd love on my Kindle. I was happy to see that they do have my favorite, Unconditional Parenting, but I'd love to see these others:



Discipline Without Distress: 135 tools for raising caring, responsible children without time-out, spanking, punishment or bribery



And a knitting book I'd love to have as a reference:


----------



## meljackson

Jesslyn said:


> I have been requesting this book for ages! All clicks appreciated.
> 
> A Curse Dark as Gold


Jesslyn, I have been clicking for this book too. The author is a member of a cross stitch board I used to visit.

Melissa


----------



## Jesslyn

meljackson said:


> Jesslyn, I have been clicking for this book too. The author is a member of a cross stitch board I used to visit.
> 
> Melissa


Please bug ask her about a Kindle release!


----------



## meljackson

Jesslyn said:


> Please bug ask her about a Kindle release!


I did email her. She said it has nothing to do with her at all, it was up to her publisher. That's been awhile though. She did mention that her publisher has a kindle so maybe soon!

Melissa


----------



## tc

Please click on these. I would love to have them on my Kindle. Thanks.


----------



## Boston

Boston said:


> I may just buy in P if the Kindle version doesn't come out so would appreciate the help! Thanks


Success!!!

It's been getting a lot of press lately, including a recent article in the NYT on how she had to first sell this as a self-published author and its current success.
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/28/books/28selfpub.html?pagewanted=2&%2334;lisa%20genova&_r=1&sq&st=cse&%2334;&scp=1

Thanks to all who clicked and to the author (whom I contacted directly) for making this happene!


----------



## Marci

tc said:


> Please click on these. I would love to have them on my Kindle. Thanks.


Hey, TC - thanks for doing this! I was just going to post a "click me" for This Present Darkness, and you beat me to. Wonder why it's not out on the Kindle? That book has been around for ages.

I clicked on both your links, and was happy to do so 

Marci


----------



## mwvickers

I posted this elsewhere, but someone recommended I post it here, too.

I e-mailed Houghtoun-Mifflin Publishers (the publisher for Tolkien's books in the U.S.), and they told me that the Tolkien Estate does not want to make his works available as e-books. I sent the Tolkien Estate an e-mail requesting that they release the books on Kindle. I never heard anything back, but if enough of us do it, perhaps they will reconsider.

If you would consider sending them a message/request, in the link below, use the left side (the Tolkien Estate side).

http://www.tolkienestate.com/contact/

Thanks.


----------



## sharyn

Click this one for me, will you?

http://www.amazon.com/Fireside-Lakeshore-Chronicles-Susan-Wiggs/dp/0778326179

Thanks!
Sharyn


----------



## libro

sharyn said:


> Click this one for me, will you?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fireside-Lakeshore-Chronicles-Susan-Wiggs/dp/0778326179
> 
> Thanks!
> Sharyn


I clicked it for you, Sharyn. I love the author's covers. Are the books equally as good?


----------



## Gables Girl

sharyn said:


> Click this one for me, will you?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fireside-Lakeshore-Chronicles-Susan-Wiggs/dp/0778326179
> 
> Thanks!
> Sharyn


It's a Mira and they do all their books as e-books. It will pop up on Amazon usually a day or two after release. If you wan it sooner go to the publishers site where they sell all of them in Kindle format.

http://ebooks.eharlequin.com/9C348AC1-B04D-47CB-92FE-64E3C9AE3BFE/10/126/en/SearchResultsImprint.htm?SearchID=12727150&SortBy=date

They are still showing the January books, but it will switch on February 1st.


----------



## ScottBooks

Someday I'd like to read this.  I've enjoyed a lot of his books.


----------



## Kind

sharyn said:


> Click this one for me, will you?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Fireside-Lakeshore-Chronicles-Susan-Wiggs/dp/0778326179
> 
> Thanks!
> Sharyn


Have you read this one?


----------



## Marci

Hi, All -

I found a bunch of books that I would like to see on the Kindle. All clicks appreciated. Thanks!

I'm interested in the following books I just saw at the above website. Anyone know of these authors or titles?

*Susan Page Davis "Frasier Island" Series*



























*Mel Odom - Military NCIS Series*



























*Dan Brown's "Navy Justice" series*



























Marci


----------



## Gables Girl

Kind said:


> Have you read this one?


The publication date is February 1, 2009, so I'd guess not.


----------



## sharyn

I have not read FIRESIDE yet, but Susan Wiggs has written a gazillion books, and they've all been good.  I've even been in two of them. 

Her last one, JUST BREATHE, I was able to pre-order and it was downloaded to my Kindle on the release day.  Evidently, they're not doing that for FIRESIDE.

Sharyn


----------



## Kathy

Marci, I went in to click for you and 2 of the Books, Blood Evidence and Blood Lines have Kindle versions. They all look interesting, so I hope they do add the Kindle versions.


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## Avalon3

Please Klick for these books.

This is a true story.
Orchid of the Bayou: A Deaf Woman Faces Blindness


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Avalon3 said:


> Please Klick for these books.
> 
> This is a true story.
> Orchid of the Bayou: A Deaf Woman Faces Blindness


Avalon when I was clicking The Plot ... about the white house was already on Kindle, can't remember the exact name of the book.


----------



## jmeaders

Please click for this Bible.


----------



## Avalon3

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Avalon when I was clicking The Plot ... about the white house was already on Kindle, can't remember the exact name of the book.


Thanks I removed it. I need to make a folder for books on Kindle that I'm waiting for the price to come down. It's listed as $10.17 and I don't want to go over $9.99 on a book but I'm tempted as this is 18 cents more.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks I removed it. I need to make a folder for books on Kindle that I'm waiting for the price to come down. It's listed as $10.17 and I don't want to go over $9.99 on a book but I'm tempted as this is 18 cents more.


I added it to my long wishlist  I have gotten several books from your Shelfari list.


----------



## crosj

Avalon3- 
You got my klicks!!!!


----------



## drenee

jmeaders said:


> Please click for this Bible.


It has been klicked


----------



## KCFoggin

Clicked


----------



## ladyvolz

Okay I am trying this for the first time, hope the links worked. These are a few of the books I have on my kindle wish list. There are others I will add later, (if I got this one right). The Light Bearer is the first in the series, the second in the series is already in kindle format. Thanks!


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

All clicked Ladyvolz


----------



## jmeaders

Here is another one on my wish list.


----------



## TM

here a couple more I would love to have Kindled...

First one is a series (last two are Kindlized):


First 3 in a different series (last one is Kindlized and i am hoping her next one will be too when it comes out):


----------



## Avalon3

The other day I asked to have "The Plot to Seize the White House" by Jules Archer Klicked. Linda Cannon Mott replied that it was saying it was available on Kindle. I went over and the Kindle price was $10.17 eighteen cents over $9.99. I wasn't going to pay over the $9.99 and hoped it would come down more. Today it says start downloading "The Plot to Seize the White House" in under a minute. When I clicked for the Kindle version it shows the Kindle and then says not yet available. Notice no price listed like before. Then I put in the name on Link-Maker and it came up with a Kindle version for $3.99 with a different picture cover of the book. 
The reviews say this book used to be difficult to get.









Removed from circulation almost the moment it was first published, this may be your last chance to read what the government has been supressing all these years.

Ten days after this book was published in early 1973, the United States Government operating under Corporate orders (CIA) pulled this book off National bookshelves and seized every copy in print that they could find. As of July 22, 2007, a wide-sweeping search of every book distributor on the planet, every auction house of note, Google, Yahoo, MSN, AOL, et al. had not yielded a single copy that could be bought - not a single one. Net4Truth / Telson USA Web Enterprises has located ONE copy of this book and have faithfully reprinted it here. Copies of the original book have sold on eBay for hundreds of dollars.

There is not a single original book that can be bought on the Internet; The originals are COLLECTOR'S ITEMS, and
are sold in sealed plastic blister-packs like Superman comic books - when you can find one - valued for their 
rarity; not content - never to be read again - and the original books quickly fetch hundreds of dollars on e-Bay.


----------



## TM

Sounds very interesting Avalon


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the update Avalon, love the price!


----------



## Anne

Thanks Avalon I just bought a copy


----------



## sharyn

This one, please! LOVE THIS SERIES!



Will be released April 28, 2009.

Sharyn


----------



## ScottBooks

sharyn said:


> This one, please! LOVE THIS SERIES!
> 
> 
> 
> Will be released April 28, 2009.
> 
> Sharyn


There have been several books that I personally know of that didn't show a Kindle pre-order (just the DTB) yet showed up for Kindle on the release date. Don't despair!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sharyn said:


> This one, please! LOVE THIS SERIES!
> 
> 
> 
> Will be released April 28, 2009.
> 
> Sharyn


I clicked. I would be interested in reading this series, but so far only one has been Kindleized; Locked Rooms.


----------



## sharyn

gertiekindle said:


> I clicked. I would be interested in reading this series, but so far only one has been Kindleized; Locked Rooms.


One other has been Kindleized...JUSTICE HALL...that's the first one I read.

http://www.amazon.com/Justice-Hall/dp/B000FBFMW0/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&qid=1233518220&sr=1-11


Sharyn


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sharyn said:


> One other has been Kindleized...JUSTICE HALL...that's the first one I read.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Justice-Hall/dp/B000FBFMW0/ref=kinw_dp_ke?ie=UTF8&qid=1233518220&sr=1-11
> 
> 
> Sharyn


Thanks for that info. As soon as I get my free GC's I can start buying books again. This one will be on my list.


----------



## sharyn

JUSTICE HALL was the first one I read...I'm going to re-read it at some point to catch all the backstory that went over my head when I read it because I hadn't read the previous books of the series.  It's a great series.

Sharyn


----------



## bellapixie

This is one of my fav fanatasy series but most of the books aren't available on Kindle. I'm only putting the first few books up for now though.



Thanks in advance for your clicks.

B


----------



## patrisha w.

Kirstin said:


> I know a lot of us would like Grisham or Rowling but what particular books are checking on and hoping for? For me it is Watership Down. I'd love to read that again on Kindle. There is also a book called Fangland, I'd like to see in Kindle format.
> 
> Anyone else?


There is a trilogy by Lynn Flewelling, the Tamir trilogy. Books 2 and 3 are Kindlized {and thus on my Kindle} but I want book one! It is called The Bone-Doll's Twin.
I would also like the three Ivory books by Doris Egan.


----------



## Avalon3

I'm not sure if the mini-series was based on this book. I don't buy DTB's anymore and would love to read this on my Kindle.


----------



## Rivery

sharyn said:


> This one, please! LOVE THIS SERIES!
> 
> 
> 
> Will be released April 28, 2009.
> 
> Sharyn


I clicked. I'm reading Locked Rooms now. There are a couple in the middle that I haven't read yet, but will go back to them waiting for this new one!


----------



## TM

patrisha said:


> There is a trilogy by Lynn Flewelling, the Tamir trilogy. Books 2 and 3 are Kindlized {and thus on my Kindle} but I want book one! It is called The Bone-Doll's Twin.
> I would also like the three Ivory books by Doris Egan.


Here is the Bone Doll's Twin for clicking:



TM said:


> here a couple more I would love to have Kindled...
> 
> First one is a series (last two are Kindlized):


----------



## ljloula

Another Kindle victory and thanks to all those who clicked for me!


----------



## patrisha w.

Geeky Girl Karin said:


> I've been trying to get Donna Leon's series on Kindle. It's about Commissario Guido Brunetti who is a detective in Venice, Italy.


Have you checked there lately? There are four, I think, already Kindlized. {I clicked on her books at lot, too!}


----------



## Avalon3

patrisha said:


> Have you checked there lately? There are four, I think, already Kindlized. {I clicked on her books at lot, too!}


I posted these a few weeks ago for someone here on the Kindle Boards.



Avalon3 said:


>


----------



## patrisha w.

luvmy4brats said:


> I don't think I've heard of that one. Do you recommend it


I do understand you were being funny but I have to give my experience... I took over a seventh grade reading class where another teacher had ordered the paperbacks. Before I read Watership Down, I told my then-husband, "I do NOT want to read a book about talking rabbits!" Ha! yes, the rabbits talk but it is SO much more. It is a book about love, and trust, and planning ahead and being true to your dreams and...and... My seventh graders LOVED it. It was far above the reading level of about half the class, so I read a lot of it to them. Some of my almost non-readers walked around with the book in their back pockets and reread it on the playground. It was a BIG success... And I still remember some of the essays they wrote about ideas that came up in the discussions!


----------



## twizzle777

I've been through 14 pages and I've clicked and clicked and clicked. I'll finish up tomorrow. However, if you'd click http://www.amazon.com/Whos-Dummy-Now-Winner-Americas/dp/1741107288/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233710480&sr=1-1 I'd really appreciate it!


----------



## patrisha w.

patrisha said:


> Have you checked there lately? There are four, I think, already Kindlized. {I clicked on her books at lot, too!}


And I looked again today, and there is a fifth one! Yeah!


----------



## ScottBooks

This is a 900+ page hardcover that has gotten rave reviews world-wide. I'm about to break down and buy the 3lb DTB. I soooo want to read this!


----------



## Silver

Having just finished Cabinet of Curiosities, I am itching to read the two earlier Pendergast books

 

That first image is kind of dark. The book is called "Relic".

I hope a few of you could oblige with clicks. BTW, I did do a search, and didn't find these books mentioned elsewhere.

Now I'm going to go and click a bunch of your requests again.


----------



## MamaProfCrash

Another case where they have two of the books in the series but not the entire series.


----------



## Mikuto

Apologies if I posted these before. I can't remember and I didn't want to go through all 20-some pages...


----------



## LSbookend

I would like Fahrenheit 451 on Kindle, just cause I think it would be funny. Who else is with me?
http://www.amazon.com/Fahrenheit-451-Ray-Bradbury/dp/0345342968/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1233808992&sr=8-1
LSbookens


----------



## Mikuto




----------



## ljloula

This is one I enjoy re-reading and would love to see in Kindle format.


----------



## Mikuto

Marci said:


> Hi, All -
> 
> I found a bunch of books that I would like to see on the Kindle. All clicks appreciated. Thanks!
> 
> I'm interested in the following books I just saw at the above website. Anyone know of these authors or titles?
> 
> [
> 
> *Mel Odom - Military NCIS Series*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marci


They've been Kindled Marci!


----------



## chobitz

My favorite Koontz book besides the Odd series.


----------



## Marci

Mikuto said:


> They've been Kindled Marci!


Hey, thanks, Mikuto. I've not checked since my post 

_Thank you all _who took the time to click!

I'm so excited... <runs off to purchase >

Marci


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Mikuto said:


> They've been Kindled Marci!


We're making a difference, aren't we. Keep on clicking, fellow Kindlers. Looks like we're lighting a fire under these publishers.


----------



## Kind

ScottBooks said:


> This is a 900+ page hardcover that has gotten rave reviews world-wide. I'm about to break down and buy the 3lb DTB. I soooo want to read this!


Wouldn't weigh 3lbs on your Kindle eh?


----------



## ljloula

Just went back through the last few pages and did some klicking!


----------



## CuriousLaura

I have just finished clicking EVERY SINGLE BOOK in this thread .....I'm dead, wow it was loooong...  
Worth it though hope y'all get your books. I don't have any particular books in mind for now, except a couple which are already on this thread, so I'll post when I have to. 
G'luck


----------



## chobitz

Please...its a classic and a great movie!


----------



## John Steinbeck

This book had a tremendous impact on me in my youth...sad that it is not "Kindled" yet

*Where the Red Fern Grows*


----------



## Seamonkey

Lots of clicking!!  

When you go to click On the Beach, give a click for Earth Abides, too.  It is one they bundle with On the Beach so is accessed just under OTB.


----------



## Seamonkey

OK, here are some I'd like to see kindlized:

Books by Rosamunde Pilcher









































There are a bunch more, but that's a start..


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I click every Monday, caught up for now.


----------



## LauraB

Kirstin said:


> I read this years ago - would be great to read again! Clickety Clickety!!


  Wow! This thread must really work! I just clicked on your link for Kane and Able and almost bought the kindle book on accident. It's available on Kindle now, I got the sample. This thread is a great list to just get my "books to read" list a little longer.


----------



## drenee

Seamonkey, I love Rosamunde Pilcher.  I have been requesting her books from day one.  I own all of her books in hardback, but would absolutely get them on kindle.  I will be klicking along with you.  
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> I click every Monday, caught up for now.


It's a good idea to click once a week. Might try that myself. Thanks.


----------



## Avalon3

red1 said:


> Wow! This thread must really work! I just clicked on your link for Kane and Able and almost bought the kindle book on accident. It's available on Kindle now, I got the sample. This thread is a great list to just get my "books to read" list a little longer.





Avalon3 said:


> I went to Klick for Kane and Abel today and it's now available on Kindle!


It doesn't happen so fast. I found Kane and Abel available on January 19th. I've been Klicking for a hundred books since then and none have come available on Kindle. Someone needs to start a new thread of books that were Klicked for that became available.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

The Wonder Worker is the first in a trilogy with the second and third books already Kindleized. I have them in DTV, as well as the preceding six book series. I finally caved and got Books 2 and 3 for Little Gertie, but I would really love to have all three.



Thanks for clicking.


----------



## CuriousLaura

click click click ....I'll do it every week too....but on the weekends....


----------



## ScottBooks

The semi-sequel to this comes out tomorrow and I haven't read this one yet! 









Thanks for everyones' dedicated clicking!


----------



## drenee

I went back through January posts and one-klicked for everyone.  
deb


----------



## drenee

The first in Joanne Fluke's series is kindlized. Of the remaining 11, 4 are available and the rest are not, but not in order. Perhaps that means they're working on it. I have never read this author, but the first one was only 3.99 and looked like a cute quick read.
debbie


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> The first in Joanne Fluke's series is kindlized. Of the remaining 11, 4 are available and the rest are not, but not in order. Perhaps that means they're working on it. I have never read this author, but the first one was only 3.99 and looked like a cute quick read.
> debbie


I read _The Key Lime Murder_ and it was cute. Hannah has two boyfriends and loves to eat sweets. She owns a coffee shop and bakery, so she's a natural to judge the desserts at the county fair. Of course, murder finds her. This one is Kindleized.

I'll post the first one in the bargain books thread.


----------



## Avalon3

drenee said:


> The first in Joanne Fluke's series is kindlized. Of the remaining 11, 4 are available and the rest are not, but not in order. Perhaps that means they're working on it. I have never read this author, but the first one was only 3.99 and looked like a cute quick read.
> debbie




I have a couple of Joanne's books on my Kindle. The only one so far that I've read is this one and it was three authors together with 3 separate stories. It was okay.


----------



## drenee

Thank you Gertie and Avalon.


----------



## Avalon3

gertiekindle said:


> The Wonder Worker is the first in a trilogy with the second and third books already Kindleized. I have them in DTV, as well as the preceding six book series. I finally caved and got Books 2 and 3 for Little Gertie, but I would really love to have all three.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clicking.


I have a couple of Susan Howatch books on my Kindle. I Klicked this one for you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon3 said:


> I have a couple of Susan Howatch books on my Kindle. I Klicked this one for you.


Thanks so much. There are only two of her books Kindleized and this is the first book in that trilogy.


----------



## vrc84

Might I solicit some clicks? This is a series, with the second book available but not the first. This third is being published in pb next month. (I can't figure out the codes on this board, sorry)

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Bites-Kate-Daniels-Book/dp/0441014895/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234969284&sr=8-3

http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Strikes-Kate-Daniels-Book/dp/0441017029/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234969284&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

vrc84 said:


> Might I solicit some clicks? This is a series, with the second book available but not the first. This third is being published in pb next month. (I can't figure out the codes on this board, sorry)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Bites-Kate-Daniels-Book/dp/0441014895/ref=pd_bbs_sr_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234969284&sr=8-3
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Magic-Strikes-Kate-Daniels-Book/dp/0441017029/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1234969284&sr=8-1


No problem. Your links worked just fine and I clicked.

If you go to Forum Announcements and Tips you'll find all sorts of tutorials and FAQ's to help you navigate the boards.


----------



## Avalon3

The Mrs. Pollifax website says your chances for getting the Mrs. Pollifax series on Kindle are better if you Klick for the whole series.

http://www.mrspollifax.com/

Sadly, the Kindle version of the books have not been added yet but I have added that category and requested all the books to be made available in the Kindle Format.

If you are interested in the Kindle Ebook Reader and Ebooks offered by Amazon go the the Amazon Page (PRESS -

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search?ie=UTF8&keywords=dorothy%20Gilman&tag=dorgilfanpag-20&index=books&linkCode=ur2&camp=1789&creative=9325

MAKE SURE TO SIGN-IN to Amazon with your email address and Password so that they will count your vote as separate from mine!

) - Click on each of the books by Dorothy Gilman you want to add to the growing Kindle List. Somewhere on the left of the product screen for each book will be the link

Just Click on it and they will send a message to the Kindle Publishing Division and the Publishers of the Dorothy Gilman Books. I know it is a lot of hassle to do each of the books on her list but if we want a half-way decent change of getting them in ebook form them we all have to vote for each of the books to make an impact. If we are lucky we may able to have all of her books from the First Mrs Pollifax through her Non-Series books from 1980s to the last book published in 2002. The older books may never be available in any format but through old bookstores and collectors editions. We are working on getting the oldest of Dorothy Gilman's published books available in a PDF format for reading on your computer or Ebook Reading Device and when that happens her fans will be the first to know!


----------



## Avalon3

I'll be adding more Klick pages later today.

Pages 1 & 2

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html

Pages 3 & 4

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 4 & 5

Pages 6 & 7

Pages 7 & 8

Pages 9 & 10

Page 11

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 12, 13 & 14

Pages 15 & 16

Pages 17, 18 & 19

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.360.html

Page 20

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.400.html

Page 21

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.420.html

22 & 23

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

24 & 25

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

26 & 27

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

James Michener

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Mrs. Pollifax

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.500.html


----------



## Avalon3

gertiekindle said:


> The Wonder Worker is the first in a trilogy with the second and third books already Kindleized. I have them in DTV, as well as the preceding six book series. I finally caved and got Books 2 and 3 for Little Gertie, but I would really love to have all three.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for clicking.


This is on Pages 1 & 2 for Klicks
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html


----------



## Kind

That's one heck of a series Avalon3.


----------



## TM

Avalon3 said:


> Here's all the Klick links for Pages 1 to 21 plus the James Michener series and the Mrs. Pollifax series. I plan on adding more pages for 22 plus soon.
> 
> Pages 1 & 2
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html
> 
> Pages 3 & 4
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html
> 
> Pages 4 & 5
> 
> Pages 6 & 7
> 
> Pages 7 & 8
> 
> Pages 9 & 10
> 
> Page 11
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html
> 
> Pages 12, 13 & 14
> 
> Pages 15 & 16
> 
> Pages 17, 18 & 19
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.360.html
> 
> Page 20
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.400.html
> 
> Page 21
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.420.html
> 
> James Michener
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html
> 
> Mrs. Pollifax
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.500.html


Thanks for making our clicking easy!


----------



## vrc84

This is a really great book that I'd love to read on Kindle.




There's a sequel coming out soon:


----------



## vrc84

Oops, I clicking my way through the thread and see that hunger games has already been listed... anyway great book!  click for the sequel!  thanks


----------



## rho

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...clicked on the clickables ;-p I'd like to read Kane and Abel...I know that my mom read it years ago and loved it. I'll even provide my own link
> 
> Kane and Abel*


just in case you didn't realize it is available for Kindle now --

I'm going thru this list and clicking on any that aren't Kindlized yet -- I also go thru authors that I like and do all of their books - especially the out of print ones - wouldn't it be great if they were made available on Kindle and would never be out of print again


----------



## rho

Leslie said:


> I'd like to read Taking Woodstock on my Kindle. It is currently being made into a movie, directed by Ang Lee (Brokeback Mountain, The Hulk). I wrote the author and got very curt "not interested" response. But I'd still like to read it!
> 
> Taking Woodstock


it's now available on Kindle -- despite the "not interested" by the author hehehe


----------



## Avalon3

vrc84 said:


> This is a really great book that I'd love to read on Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a sequel coming out soon:


Hunger Games is on the klick list on this page. Klick Pages 5 & 6. I'll add Catching Fire later.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html


----------



## rho

jmiked said:


> various snips from your post ---
> 
> Here are four related books that I've started clicking on for two reasons. The first is that I greatly enjoyed them. They are light reading, but frequently that is what I want to spend some time with.
> 
> The second reason I've started clicking on the "notify a publisher link" whenever I think about it is not only because I want the books on the Kindle, but because I wrote them an email and asked if they would consider selling their publications as ebooks and got back a vitriolic reply ranting about Amazon ruining the publishing and bookselling business, and they hoped that Amazon would go out of business as soon as possible.
> 
> So being the kind, gentle soul that I am, I'm not missing an opportunity to tweak them about it by clicking on the publisher button as frequently as I can remember to. If anybody else would care to do this also, it's fine with me. Yes, I have a dark side.
> 
> Mike


ohh I will be clicking these often -- I get a perverse pleasure from seeing books on Kindle that the authors said NO WAY -- I just don't understand it - don't they want to sell as many books as possible and hook more and more of us on their books for future sales.... Not to mention that I have bought books in Hardcover and then bought them in Kindle versions so the authors make more money from me and I know I'm not the only one who does that


----------



## Avalon3

Going through the Klicks I found this book is now available on Kindle.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Thanks for the update Avalon!


----------



## Avalon3

rho said:


> ohh I will be clicking these often -- I get a perverse pleasure from seeing books on Kindle that the authors said NO WAY -- I just don't understand it - don't they want to sell as many books as possible and hook more and more of us on their books for future sales.... Not to mention that I have bought books in Hardcover and then bought them in Kindle versions so the authors make more money from me and I know I'm not the only one who does that


These have already been requested and is in the Klick list. The Klick list for pages one and two start the lists. Here's the link.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html


----------



## Gertie Kindle

rho said:


> it's now available on Kindle -- despite the "not interested" by the author hehehe


Ah, the power of the Kindleboard Klick!!!


----------



## Avalon3

Not sure who requested the Klicks for this book but it's now available on Kindle.

]


----------



## Avalon3

tc said:


> Please click on these. I would love to have them on my Kindle. Thanks.


This is now available on Kindle.


----------



## Avalon3

Besides 14 Klicks for James Michener and 14 Klicks for Mrs. Pollifax I Klicked for another 221 books in the lists today.

Pages 1 & 2 start here>

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html


----------



## rho

Avalon3 said:


> Thanks for klicking!
> I have a Favorites Folder for Kindle. Then a sub folder for Kindle Klicks. I save all the links to the books that I'm Klicking for in the folders. I also have a sub folder for Dear America Klicks and one for Mrs. Pollifax.


I wanted to thank you for that idea - I set up a to click file in my Kindle file and then a want to buy Kindle file also - so I don't have to fill up my space with samples -- I have pages of samples on Kindle 1 .... I was putting the hard copy of books into a wish list on Amazon but this is better yet ..


----------



## Sparkplug

I'd like to add a request for _Rebecca_ by Dauphne Du Maurier. It's a shame this classic isn't available for Kindles.

​


----------



## rho

Avalon3 said:


> These have already been requested and is in the Klick list. The Klick list for pages one and two start the lists. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html


I was actually responding to jmiked post - just included the books so people would realize what I was referring to in my post


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Most of the Miss Julia series is on Kindle, but the first two are missing. They are Penguin books, so I have high hopes.

 

I think the rest are Kindleized already. She has a new one coming out in April. Miss Julia Delivers the Goods. I'm sure it will come out on Kindle at the same time.


----------



## Seamonkey

I really want this one on Kindle.. help me click, please!! (and Klick..)



Jodi Picoult : Handle With Care

This is coming out in DTB on March 3, so hoping we can encourage them to also put it out in Kindle format, just in case they aren't.


----------



## Seamonkey

gertiekindle said:


> Most of the Miss Julia series is on Kindle, but the first two are missing. They are Penguin books, so I have high hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the rest are Kindleized already. She has a new one coming out in April. Miss Julia Delivers the Goods. I'm sure it will come out on Kindle at the same time.


Gertie.. that second one seems to be on Kindle already!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Seamonkey said:


> Gertie.. that second one seems to be on Kindle already!


Yay! How could I miss that? Only one more to go (the first of course) and then I can start buying them. The price is pretty high, so I'll just do one a month.


----------



## Avalon3

rho said:


> I was actually responding to jmiked post - just included the books so people would realize what I was referring to in my post


Oops sorry!


----------



## ScottBooks




----------



## Avalon3

]


----------



## drenee

I have one-klicked.  
Avalon, can I just say your devotion to this thread is very much appreciated.  Thank you!  Thank you!  Thank you!  And thank you again!!!  
deb


----------



## Avalon3

drenee said:


> I have one-klicked.
> Avalon, can I just say your devotion to this thread is very much appreciated. Thank you! Thank you! Thank you! And thank you again!!!
> deb


You are Welcome! Welcome! Welcome! and Welcome!


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## Avalon3

rho said:


> I wanted to thank you for that idea - I set up a to click file in my Kindle file and then a want to buy Kindle file also - so I don't have to fill up my space with samples -- I have pages of samples on Kindle 1 .... I was putting the hard copy of books into a wish list on Amazon but this is better yet ..


Your Welcome!


----------



## CuriousLaura

clicked all for this week
xoxo


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I know we're making a difference, and you're making it easier for us, Avalon.  Thanks.


----------



## Avalon3

gertiekindle said:


> I know we're making a difference, and you're making it easier for us, Avalon. Thanks.


Thank You!


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## Lotus

I can't find the post, but the _ AP Stylebook and Briefing on Media Law _ is now available for Kindle.

There is a little bit of confusion about which version the Kindle version is on Amazon, so download a sample to check. The sample I got was for the 2007 version, but it indicated it was the 2000 version on Amazon. It's $9.99.


----------



## Angela

Thanks Avalon... you sure make clicking much easier!


----------



## drenee

thank you again, Avalon, for all your great work and making it easier for us to make requests.


----------



## pipes676

I would like to see L.E. Modesitt Jr.'s Recluce saga be brought over to the kindle.  They have some of the middle books on the kindle but not the entire collection.  TOR needs to jump on the bandwagon already and put all of their books to E-book format.

Also Tad Williams Otherland series.


----------



## drenee

There you go. Made the links for you so they could be easily one-klicked.


----------



## geko29




----------



## jennyoh

I'm not sure I know how to make links propertly, but having now gone through 27+ pages of clicking, I thought I'd add my own requests:

I, Claudius: http://www.amazon.com/Claudius-Autobiography-Tiberius-D-International/dp/067972477X/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b
Claudius the God: http://www.amazon.com/Claudius-God-His-Wife-Messalina/dp/0679725733/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235391984&sr=8-1

These are both books that I typically have two copies of in paperback - because I read through the spine with an alarming degree of regularity.

A Man Rides Through: http://www.amazon.com/Man-Rides-Through-Stephen-Donaldson/dp/0345459849/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235394860&sr=1-5
The Mirror of Her Dreams: http://www.amazon.com/Mirror-Dreams-Mordants-Need-Book/dp/0345459857/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b

These two books comprise the Mordant series by Stephen R. Donaldson.

Daughter of Regals and other Tales: http://www.amazon.com/Daughter-Regals-Other-Stephen-Donaldson/dp/0345314433/ref=sr_1_26?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235395004&sr=1-26

Finally, this book is a collection of short stories also by Stephen R. Donaldson.


----------



## MichelleR

Let me try this:



From Publishers Weekly
Starred Review. Who wants to read a novel about a leper? Anyone who wants to be enlightened, educated and entertained by bestseller Thayer's (The Weatherman) unusual but awe-inspiring hero...
***


From Library Journal (Patricia Altner)
This raw, gritty first novel hews fairly closely to the hard-boiled detective tradition, with the twist that protagonist Grover Mudd is a newspaper columnist. The journeyman journalist covers early-Thirties St. Paul, Minnesota, one of the most crime-riddled cities in the country. Against a backdrop of bank robberies, prostitution, drug deals, and money laundering, Mudd uses his columns to alert citizens to the corruption that enfolds St. Paul at all levels.
***


From Booklist
This adept and fascinating novel revolving around the Lindbergh kidnapping explores the possibility that convicted kidnapper Bruno Hauptmann had an accomplice. This psychopath is alive today and living in Minneapolis...
***


Mystery Anthology Set in MN.
***


A follow-up anthology, this time set at resorts in MN
***



Product Description
Bestselling author Judith McNaught masterfully portrays a remarkable heroine, and an unforgettable passion, in this powerfully moving love story -- one of her most beloved novels of all time!


----------



## CuriousLaura

I'm up=to=date in my clicking
see ya


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Another one by Steve Vander Ark.

In Search of Harry Potter.



Steve visits Potter sites identified in the books and sites that he feels match the descriptions given by JKR.


----------



## Seamonkey

I'm encouraging them to kindleize this book:



Barbie and Ruth


----------



## cheshirenc

I wish I knew how to make clickable links too. I've clicked and here are some I would love to have, one is out of print currently so probably not a chance for that one.

http://www.amazon.com/Southern-Living-Garden-Book/dp/0376039094/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235654385&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Growing-Beautiful-Garden-Landscape-Carolinas/dp/0963596799/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235655619&sr=1-7


----------



## PJ

Please Click for The Sum of All Men (The Runelords, Book One. This is the first in a series of 7 books and this is the only one not on Kindle (how frustrating  ).

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0812541626?ie=UTF8&a=0812541626

P.S. Hope I did this right - It's my first Try


----------



## MichelleR

This should help you guys make pretty links:
http://www.kboards.com/link/


----------



## drenee




----------



## Kind

MichelleR said:


> This should help you guys make pretty links:
> http://www.kboards.com/link/


 Thanks a bunch!


----------



## wilsondm2

I would love to have this book available for the Kindle.

I am asking a favor from everyone to please click the request for kindle version link for the book: Schulz and Peanuts: A Biography.

http://www.amazon.com/Schulz-Peanuts-Biography-David-Michaelis/dp/B001OW5OJA/ref=pd_bbs_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1235753414&sr=8-1










Thanks in advance for anyone's help!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Clicked for you.


----------



## Seamonkey

Clicked for "Sparky" bio!


----------



## vrc84

geko29 said:


>


I'm really looking forward to this one! click click


----------



## Amethyst

Hi. I'm new to these boards and have been busily klicking thru the past 28 pages. I have a few I'm interested in myself:

This is the first book in a series - the rest are already kindelized


The Last Herald Mage trilogy


James Clavell's Shogun


The Lord of the Rings Trilogy


The Lensman series by E. E. "Doc" Smith (Triplanetary is available but none of the rest of the series are)

There is another book in the series - Children of the Lens - but I never cared for that one and I always skip it on a re-read 

I'd also like the Harry Potter books but apparently that's not going to happen anytime soon .


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Amethyst said:


> I'd also like the Harry Potter books but apparently that's not going to happen anytime soon .


Neither is Tolkien, but we klick anyway. (sigh)


----------



## Seamonkey

Clickety-Click!


----------



## CuriousLaura

Seamonkey said:


> Clickety-Click!


.....click


----------



## Lori

Go Back and Be Happy: A Devastating Brain Injury Left Julie at the Gates of Heaven.
By Julie Papievis
http://www.amazon.com/Go-Back-Be-Happy-Devastating/dp/0825462762/ref=wl_it_dp?ie=UTF8&coliid=I3BADDZMOXHKTS&colid=1MJ0VGCXD12YA


----------



## lexie22

Please klick! Thanks


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

Lexie, I just clicked a bunch for you!  I totally see the need to have this book handy (that you can add your highlights to for quick reference) in a discreet casing like Kindle.....Good luck!!!


----------



## Rivery

Click Click Click Click.......


----------



## Robin

A new Jeffrey Archer - Paths of Glory - Please!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0312539517?ie=UTF8&a=0312539517


----------



## Bluejarzen

The Far Pavilions by M.M. Kaye. I desperately want to reread this and would (of course) to do so on my Kindle(s)!!

http://www.amazon.com/Far-Pavilions-M-Kaye/dp/031215125X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236059095&sr=8-1

I'll go through and try and help you guys out too. I just found out this board existed!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bluejarzen said:


> The Far Pavilions by M.M. Kaye. I desperately want to reread this and would (of course) to do so on my Kindle(s)!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Far-Pavilions-M-Kaye/dp/031215125X/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1236059095&sr=8-1
> 
> I'll go through and try and help you guys out too. I just found out this board existed!


Nice to meet you. I haven't read The Far Pavilions in a long time. Half my books I'm afraid to touch because they are so old and this is one of them.


----------



## Avalon3

This book was available before and then it was taken off. It's now available again for the Kindle. I removed it from the Klick list.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon3 said:


> This book was available before and then it was taken off. It's now available again for the Kindle. I removed it from the Klick list.


Thanks for that info, Avalon. The same thing happened with _The Source_. I bought it and it disappeared right after that. Maybe they are starting to put the Michener books back up. New formatting? Copyright issues resolved? We'll probably never know, but just be grateful they are becoming available.


----------



## Yaykindle

Just go to Amazon via the link below or the pic and click tell publisher you would like to see this book on Kindle 

A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail

It's reviewed as a very Hilarious Guide to the AT trail. 
Will gladly do the same for other folks on the boards if they request a book.



links made by linkmaker

http://www.kboards.com/link/index.php?SearchIndex=Books&Keywords=&Action=Search&ItemPage=1

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## ScottBooks

We have a thread devoted to this and would love your help.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.0.html

I don't remember if Walk is in there yet...can't hurt to add it anyway. You'll get lots of "clicks".


----------



## Yaykindle

Thanks for redirecting me here....   

My clicking finger is already getting sore but glad to help lol

So many great books that really need to be on Kindle..... was glad to hear about the Ayn Rand society too.


----------



## Jammie

J. Steinbeck said:


> This book had a tremendous impact on me in my youth...sad that it is not "Kindled" yet
> 
> *Where the Red Fern Grows*


I agree, this should be on Kindle!!


----------



## ScottBooks

Yaykindle said:


> It's reviewed as a very Hilarious Guide to the AT trail.


Please don't ever mistake this as any sort of an Actual guide.  As I recall they throw out their food on day two because it's heavy.


----------



## kevindorsey

I wish they would publish a few more foreign language titles.  Looking for De Balsac.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

kevindorsey said:


> I wish they would publish a few more foreign language titles. Looking for De Balsac.


They're probably public domain and you should be able to find them on the free sites. Check the Book Lovers Links stickied at the top.


----------



## thefuture4

I don't know if anyone has clicked the "I want to read this on my Kindle" button, but please do! Ender in Exile is on it, but there's so many books before it that needs to be read first! I've not read it yet but I saw 4 in front of it, and was seriously thinking of buying this book if it was on the K  Help me out!


----------



## ScottBooks

Don't be fooled by the incredibly juvenile cover...this is a great book. (And you can read Exile immediately after Game...the publication order and the time line in the books are wholly different beasts).

Can't take it anymore...here's the "real" cover.


----------



## rho

Yaykindle said:


> Just go to Amazon via the link below or the pic and click tell publisher you would like to see this book on Kindle
> 
> A Walk in the Woods: Rediscovering America on the Appalachian Trail
> 
> It's reviewed as a very Hilarious Guide to the AT trail.
> 
> links made by linkmaker
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/link/index.php?SearchIndex=Books&Keywords=&Action=Search&ItemPage=1
> 
> Thanks guys!!!


I've been clicking on that one for awhile - it looks great... clicked again...


----------



## thefuture4

Thanks Scott for the info, oh, and Click it!   I hope it comes to the K! 

Also, I notice I put ! at the end of a lot of things, I think i'll use something different....  ¿


----------



## Seamonkey

Need some help clicking!


----------



## Seamonkey

Ooh, I'd like to re-read this fat book someday, on the Kindle.


----------



## thefuture4

All of yours are clicked Seamonkey, click Enders Game for me a few messages back


----------



## Yaykindle

thefuture4 said:


> I don't know if anyone has clicked the "I want to read this on my Kindle" button, but please do! Ender in Exile is on it, but there's so many books before it that needs to be read first! I've not read it yet but I saw 4 in front of it, and was seriously thinking of buying this book if it was on the K  Help me out!


Yes, this is the first time seeing this cover. Really isn't an appropriate pic for this book. Kinda makes the book look like it's for young readers.
Not the boy on the cover itself as the story is about a young boy, but the art style it's drawn in. Anyway, Great book.

ack.. meant to quote Scott's comments on this....


----------



## Yaykindle

ScottBooks said:


> Please don't ever mistake this as any sort of an Actual guide.  As I recall they throw out their food on day two because it's heavy.


rofl

Also wanna bump this book up from a previous post



Love to clicky clicky


----------



## Seamonkey

Defionitely clicking Ender's Game.. I remember enjoying that book very much.

I go through and click periodically.  And often when I'm over on Amazon clicking, if I see other books listed with that book , check and click them too!


----------



## kevindorsey

Is any of the Icke books on Kindle?


----------



## Anne

I would love to get this book in Kindle. The first two books in the series are on Kindle. Murder Most Maine by Karen Mac Inerney

http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Most-Maine-Whale-Mysteries/dp/0738713007/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


----------



## Seamonkey

Kevin.. looks like the answer is no, if you mean books by David Icke..

---

Anne, I clidked and here's a pretty link for you:


----------



## Anne

Seamonkey said:


> Kevin.. looks like the answer is no, if you mean books by David Icke..
> 
> ---
> 
> Anne, I clidked and here's a pretty link for you:


Thank you Seamonkey


----------



## Sweety18

Anne said:


> I would love to get this book in Kindle. The first two books in the series are on Kindle. Murder Most Maine by Karen Mac Inerney
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Most-Maine-Whale-Mysteries/dp/0738713007/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


Clicked it just for you


----------



## Avalon3

Anne said:


> I would love to get this book in Kindle. The first two books in the series are on Kindle. Murder Most Maine by Karen Mac Inerney
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Most-Maine-Whale-Mysteries/dp/0738713007/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2


I have her first two on Kindle. I'm just starting to read "Dead and Berried". I am also Klicking for the third to become available for the Kindle. I think it will eventually be on Kindle.

My sister-in-law likes Maine and she likes books that mention real locations. I researched Cranberry Island and a lot of the locations mentioned in "Murder on the Rocks" do exist. My sister-in-law doesn't own a Kindle so she'll try to locate the book at her local library.


----------



## Anne

Avalon3 said:


> I have her first two on Kindle. I'm just starting to read "Dead and Berried". I am also Klicking for the third to become available for the Kindle. I think it will eventually be on Kindle.
> 
> My sister-in-law likes Maine and she likes books that mention real locations. I researched Cranberry Island and a lot of the locations mentioned in "Murder on the Rocks" do exist. My sister-in-law doesn't own a Kindle so she'll try to locate the book at her local library.


I love this series. I hope the 3 book comes out on Kindle soon.


----------



## Avalon3

Anne said:


> I love this series. I hope the 3 book comes out on Kindle soon.


Here's the author's website.

http://www.karenmacinerney.com/


----------



## ladyvolz

These are some additional books I am interested in:

     

thanks everyone for your clicks!


----------



## mumsicalwhimsy

Rebecca by Daphne Du Maurier


----------



## Jesslyn

I don't know how feasible this is, but is there a way of getting a page of links, bookcovers , single list or something else on one page to click?  I can never remember where I left off and 30 pages is pretty intimidating.  Having waited over a year for a book to get Kindle-ized (YAY!), there is a good chance that the books from the 1st page are still not available.  
Just a thought


----------



## pidgeon92

Jesslyn said:


> I don't know how feasible this is, but is there a way of getting a page of links, bookcovers , single list or something else on one page to click? I can never remember where I left off and 30 pages is pretty intimidating. Having waited over a year for a book to get Kindle-ized (YAY!), there is a good chance that the books from the 1st page are still not available.
> Just a thought


Do you click on the







box to the right of the thread title? This will take you to the first post that you have not read in the thread.


----------



## Jesslyn

pidgeon92 said:


> Do you click on the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box to the right of the thread title? This will take you to the first post that you have not read in the thread.


Okay, I just picked myself up off the floor where I had collapsed laughing. I thought that was just a label, not interactive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Don't worry, we won't tell anybody.  

Ann


----------



## Silver

ladyvolz said:


> These are some additional books I am interested in:
> 
> 
> 
> thanks everyone for your clicks!


Wowee! I'm getting a bit tired of horror, F&SF, and the like, and these books look absolutely wonderful. How did you find them? Of course, I clicked and clicked and then put them on my must-have list. (Well, like the rest of you I click everyone's requests whether they really interest me or not.) But now I wait, with you, for the Kindling of these.


----------



## pidgeon92

Jesslyn said:


> Okay, I just picked myself up off the floor where I had collapsed laughing. I thought that was just a label, not interactive.


You're not the first, and won't be the last....


----------



## Seamonkey

Silver, I hear you!

When I was clicking on those historical novels, at one point amazon put up a great link to more of same.. not sure if they are kindleized..

SO if anyone wants to click more, go here and check these titles:

 [URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_6688732_2]http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_6688732_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000216531&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_r=1TJ9P9RJ5RZYKECP1HZZ&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=382727901&pf_rd_i=0380730405[/url]

Lynn



Silver said:


> Wowee! I'm getting a bit tired of horror, F&SF, and the like, and these books look absolutely wonderful. How did you find them? Of course, I clicked and clicked and then put them on my must-have list. (Well, like the rest of you I click everyone's requests whether they really interest me or not.) But now I wait, with you, for the Kindling of these.


----------



## Seamonkey

Here is a new book I hope will come out on Kindle.. need help clicking!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

We just finished reading _The Whiskey Rebels_ by David Liss in the Free Book Klub (not free anymore). We all liked the book a lot. He's got a new one coming out in July, but no Kindle edition showing at this time. No image available, either. Please click so that the Kindle edition will come out at the same time.

The Devil's Company: A Novel

Thanks.


----------



## Anne

Avalon3 said:


> Here's the author's website.
> 
> http://www.karenmacinerney.com/


Thank you Avalon


----------



## Avalon3

Total Klicks for these pages 355

Pages 1 & 2

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html

Pages 3 & 4

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 4 & 5

Pages 6 & 7

Pages 7 & 8

Pages 9 & 10

Page 11

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 12, 13 & 14

Pages 15 & 16

Pages 17, 18 & 19

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.360.html

Page 20

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.400.html

Page 21

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.420.html

22 & 23

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

24 & 25

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

26 & 27

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

Page 28

Pages 29, 30 & 31
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.600.html

Pages 32A & 32B
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.660.html

James Michener

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Mrs. Pollifax

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.500.html


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

pidgeon92 said:


> Do you click on the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> box to the right of the thread title? This will take you to the first post that you have not read in the thread.


On my goodness!!! This is HILARIOUS!!! I didn't know it was interactive, either!!!!!

*stumbling off feeling mighty stupid*


----------



## Avalon3

When I was clicking on those historical novels, at one point Amazon put up a great link to more of same.. not sure if they are kindleized..

SO if anyone wants to click more, go here and check these titles:

 [URL=http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_6688732_2]http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/ref=amb_link_6688732_2?ie=UTF8&docId=1000216531&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=hero-quick-promo&pf_rd_r=1TJ9P9RJ5RZYKECP1HZZ&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_p=382727901&pf_rd_i=0380730405[/url]


----------



## Yaykindle

For all you Lovecraft fanatics....



Not yet on kindle.... all you ever wanted to know about the places, creatures, and tomes of the Mythos.


----------



## Seamonkey

Avalon, you ROCK!!


----------



## MichelleR

I just love how they end up looking like a pretty quilt when Avalon puts them together.


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Mike67

Kindle Klick Nation!
Please help make this book available for me! Release date is 3/30.
This is 4th in his series so if you decide to read it then start with IMMORAL.

Thanks!!!
Mike


----------



## kevindorsey

We need some more esoteric books on Kindle!


----------



## Kind

Seamonkey said:


> Here is a new book I hope will come out on Kindle.. need help clicking!


 I just checked, it is available on the Kindle as well.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

OK- I'm doing it. I know it is a lost cause  but we can still click, hope and pray!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleKay said:


> OK- I'm doing it. I know it is a lost cause  but we can still click, hope and pray!!!


Oh, yeah. I click periodically. I like being an annoying little mosquito. Maybe if we annoy the publisher enough, they'll put pressure on her and she'll cave.


----------



## Seamonkey

Kind said:


> I just checked, it is available on the Kindle as well.


Yay.. it wasn't available the other day and now it is at least available for pre-order..

Wikipedia Revolution.. that part didn't quote.


----------



## modkindle

I've been clicking and I'd like to request clicks for


----------



## Avalon3

I would love to reread this book on my Kindle.


----------



## rho

gertiekindle said:


> Oh, yeah. I click periodically. I like being an annoying little mosquito. Maybe if we annoy the publisher enough, they'll put pressure on her and she'll cave.


I do the same I figure like you if we keep annoying the publisher they will pressure her -what does it matter to her if we spend money for the paper books then spend more money for the Kindle books --- it is all good for her pocketbook


----------



## Jesslyn

After you click to request, there's some help for you here: http://www.knuckleheadnetwork.com/2009/03/de-mystify-finding-kindle-books/
Website dedicated to notifying you when your Kindle requests have been fulfilled! Enjoy


----------



## OhioKat

I'd love to find SE Hinton's The Outsiders for my Kindle.
I've loved that book since I was in jr high school.
I've read the print book too many times to count, I've got the audio book on my iPod and the dvd to watch. I just need a Kindle version to round things out.


----------



## libro

Could you please click on these for me? Thanks!

Everybody Was So Young: Gerald and Sara Murphy: A Lost Generation Love Story



Unwise Passions: A True Story of a Remarkable Woman---and the First Great Scandal of Eighteenth-Century America



AND I'd love to re-read this book on Kindle by Jim Fergus. Thanks again!

One Thousand White Women: The Journals of May Dodd


----------



## radiantmeg

Wowzers, I just clicked 32 pages of stuff!  It was fun, I found a bunch of stuff I want to read and stuff I hope will be out for me to read soon!

Here's a few requests of my own:
 This is the first in the series. A few of the later ones are already kindlized, but I would like to start at the beginning.

  These two are part of another series, and the last one is on the kindle, but again not these two.


----------



## Jesslyn

OhioKat said:


> I'd love to find SE Hinton's The Outsiders for my Kindle.
> I've loved that book since I was in jr high school.
> I've read the print book too many times to count, I've got the audio book on my iPod and the dvd to watch. I just need a Kindle version to round things out.


This was important enough to me to query the author before I went to the publisher. I would be jazzed if I could get this book.


----------



## LauraB

I would really like to post 2666 on this tread, but I don't know how to make the links.  Is there a thread here that tells how to do it?  It is sold on amazon just not in kindle form.


----------



## Maxx

Here it is:


----------



## LauraB

Thank you very much for taking the time to do that for me.  I'm not very tech literate


----------



## Gertie Kindle

red1 said:


> I would really like to post 2666 on this tread, but I don't know how to make the links. Is there a thread here that tells how to do it? It is sold on amazon just not in kindle form.


There's a thread in Forum Announcements and Tips that will help you with making a link.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,405.0.html


----------



## MichelleR

Radiantknitter,
This looks like it's now on Kindle. 



So, you know, yaaaaaay! It's the Luck of the Hibbing!


----------



## MichelleR

Red as Blood or Tales from the Sisters Grimmer <-- no image.


----------



## Seamonkey

Nice to see more books are being kindleized.. especially those we have been clicking.


----------



## radiantmeg

MichelleR said:


> Radiantknitter,
> This looks like it's now on Kindle.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you know, yaaaaaay! It's the Luck of the Hibbing!


LOL.....that was easy! Now if it was just that easy for everything else, right?


----------



## JimJ




----------



## Avalon3

JimJ said:


>


Welcome to the Kindle Boards. "The Hunger Games" and "Catching Fire" are on a Klick list. I update a couple of times a week. I don't think the others are on the list and I will add them later. Please go to the beginning of the list and Klick for us and we'll Klick for you.

Catching Fire

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.msg88087/topicseen.html#msg88087

Hunger Games
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 1 & 2

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html

Pages 3 & 4

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 4 & 5

Pages 6 & 7

Pages 7 & 8

Pages 9 & 10

Page 11

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 12, 13 & 14

Pages 15 & 16

Pages 17, 18 & 19

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.360.html

Page 20

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.400.html

Page 21

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.420.html

22 & 23

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

24 & 25

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

26 & 27

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

James Michener

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html


----------



## MichelleR

Welcome, JimJ. I got your back!


----------



## JimJ

Thanks for the welcome and thanks to Avalon especially for making the list. I just went through and klicked everything. While I was doing that, I thought of some more books I'd like to see Kindleized:


----------



## drenee

Welcome JimJ.  Klicked for you.  Thanks for the recommendations.
deb


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

Welcome JimJ! If you haven't made a formal intro in the Intro?Welcome Board please do so. You will receive a warm welcome. Just an FYI for new members if you use the book links provided here or click on Amazon at the top of the page for all purchases KB gets a few cents to offset the cost of running the site. Thanks! 

Linda
Moderator


----------



## Seamonkey

Linda, I just try to consider KB as my "link" to Amazon.. but of course there are times when I click fromo my Kindle..  I definitely clilcked from KB when I ordered my K2!


----------



## Seamonkey

I'd like help clicking for this book..


----------



## libro

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome JimJ! If you haven't made a formal intro in the Intro?Welcome Board please do so. You will receive a warm welcome. Just an FYI for new members if you use the book links provided here or click on Amazon at the top of the page for all purchases KB gets a few cents to offset the cost of running the site. Thanks!
> 
> Linda
> Moderator


What happens if we only download a sample chapter by clicking on a KindleBoards link provided here, but later buy the book on our Kindle after reading the sample? Will KB only be credited if we buy the book from the link or use the Amazon link above?


----------



## JimJ




----------



## Avalon3

Jesslyn said:


> I have clicked all and recently wrote to both the publisher and author for Deep Water. They assure me that the book will be available soon.


I've been going through the Klicks. I noticed the date on your message January 22 and they said the book would be available soon.

I've Klicked for hundred's of books in the last couple of days and none seem to be Kindled. The last one I remember Klicking for that became available was Kane and Abel by Jeffrey Archer.


----------



## PraiseGod13

Please help me out and click on this link. I have been clicking "I want to read this book on Kindle" for months! We know Stephen King is a huge Kindle supporter - and I absolutely love this book - but it has not been made available for Kindle. He actually wrote this book for his teen daughter (MANY years ago) when he realized he had never written anything that she should read. It's a fairy tale with the marvelous Stephen King touch.... so it is great for teen readers.... and adult readers alike. Thanks to all...... keep on clicking!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

libro said:


> What happens if we only download a sample chapter by clicking on a KindleBoards link provided here, but later buy the book on our Kindle after reading the sample? Will KB only be credited if we buy the book from the link or use the Amazon link above?


KB only gets credit if you buy through these boards. If you buy the sample and then buy the book from your Kindle, KB loses out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

PraiseGod13 said:


> Please help me out and click on this link. I have been clicking "I want to read this book on Kindle" for months! We know Stephen King is a huge Kindle supporter - and I absolutely love this book - but it has not been made available for Kindle. He actually wrote this book for his teen daughter (MANY years ago) when he realized he had never written anything that she should read. It's a fairy tale with the marvelous Stephen King touch.... so it is great for teen readers.... and adult readers alike. Thanks to all...... keep on clicking!!!


I clicked for you. SK is definitely pro-ebooks, and I'm sure all of his books will be Kindleized eventually.


----------



## Avalon3

Total Klicks for these pages 355

Pages 1 & 2

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html

Pages 3 & 4

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 4 & 5

Pages 6 & 7

Pages 7 & 8

Pages 9 & 10

Page 11

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 12, 13 & 14

Pages 15 & 16

Pages 17, 18 & 19

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.360.html

Page 20

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.400.html

Page 21

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.420.html

22 & 23

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

24 & 25

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

26 & 27

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

Page 28

Pages 29, 30 & 31
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.600.html

James Michener

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Mrs. Pollifax

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.500.html


----------



## Avalon3

I just removed these from pages 24 and 25

This is the most recently published book in the series. A lot of the older ones still need to be Klicked they are on pages 24 & 25



Magic Strikes
Preorder March 31st


Handle With Care removed from pages 26 & 27


Removed from pg 28
Preorder March 24th



Removed from pages 29, 30 & 31

Preorder March 17th


----------



## TM

Thanks Avalon for making our clicking easier!


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I agree 100%!! I LOVE this Stephen King Book from when I read it in my teens. It scared the beegezus out of me and compared to his other stuff, it wasn't that scary. Just something about that bad wizard running up the steps.......I almost screamed out loud at 3am!!!  Ah...memories.....  This may have been the first book that kept me UP until 3am now that I think about it......



PraiseGod13 said:


> Please help me out and click on this link. I have been clicking "I want to read this book on Kindle" for months! We know Stephen King is a huge Kindle supporter - and I absolutely love this book - but it has not been made available for Kindle. He actually wrote this book for his teen daughter (MANY years ago) when he realized he had never written anything that she should read. It's a fairy tale with the marvelous Stephen King touch.... so it is great for teen readers.... and adult readers alike. Thanks to all...... keep on clicking!!!


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


>


Cleveland Amory is great. Happy to click for his books.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Here is a classic trilogy by Nordhoff and Hall.

Mutiny on the Bounty

Men Against the Sea: A Novel

Pitcairn's Island: A Novel


----------



## Forster

I haven't figured out how to put the picture of the book in with a link, but why would Amazon offer volume 2 of the Belgariad series on the kindle but not volume 1? 

http://www.amazon.com/Belgariad-Vol-Books-1-3-Magicians/dp/0345456327/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237132713&sr=8-1


----------



## Gertie Kindle

gertiekindle said:


> Here is a classic trilogy by Nordhoff and Hall.
> 
> Mutiny on the Bounty
> 
> Men Against the Sea: A Novel
> 
> Pitcairn's Island: A Novel


Gee, I hadn't even clicked yet and they're already on Kindle. My first search didn't find the Kindle versions.


----------



## Avalon3

Forster said:


> I haven't figured out how to put the picture of the book in with a link, but why would Amazon offer volume 2 of the Belgariad series on the kindle but not volume 1?
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Belgariad-Vol-Books-1-3-Magicians/dp/0345456327/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237132713&sr=8-1


This link was harder to make as neither version of Link-Maker would give me an image. I don't know the answer to why Volume 2 and not Volume 1. I never buy a book in a series unless I can start with the first book.


----------



## Forster

Thanks for the nice link Avalon3 and pidgeon92 for the help on how to make them!

As far as the books they are very good, but sadly after having the originals for 20 something years and being reread over and over again by my family, the original paperbacks are in sad shape and I think my daughter took a couple of them to college, at any rate they disappeared and I want to replace them.


----------



## Forster

Another book that would make a great Kindle "collection". The Great Book of Amber.


----------



## Jesslyn

Please help. Once again we've got half of a series. The 1st one and the last couple 

Elegy for a Lost Star (The Symphony of Ages)
Destiny: Child of the Sky
Prophecy: Child of Earth (The Symphony of Ages)

In thanks, I clicked all previous


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jesslyn said:


> Please help. Once again we've got half of a series. The 1st one and the last couple


I would like to say if some of a series is available, the rest will follow soon, but that hasn't always been the case. That's why we keep on clicking. Fingers crossed for you, although it's hard to click that way.


----------



## Song Catcher

I read a book called "Sacajawea" by Anna Lee Waldo many years ago and it was a great book.  I would like to see it on kindle.


----------



## intinst

Song Catcher said:


> I read a book called "Sacajawea" by Anna Lee Waldo many years ago and it was a great book. I would like to see it on kindle.



Here you are. I klicked it for you, too.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

I don't how many copies my friends and I have purchased. Everytime we loan out a copy, it is never returned!


----------



## Avalon3

Song Catcher said:


> I read a book called "Sacajawea" by Anna Lee Waldo many years ago and it was a great book. I would like to see it on kindle.


Welcome to the Kindle Boards! I try and update the Klick lists once a week. Your book was asked for and is on a Klick list on this page.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html

I won't put it on my next list as it is listed and I only list new requests. We are Klicking for your book.


----------



## WalterK

The first book in the Revelation Space series by Alastair Reynolds has made its way to Kindle.

(The other books were already present.  One of my biggest pet peeves is incomplete Kindle versions of series.)

- Walter...


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

gertiekindle said:


> Most of the Miss Julia series is on Kindle, but the first two are missing. They are Penguin books, so I have high hopes.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the rest are Kindleized already. She has a new one coming out in April. Miss Julia Delivers the Goods. I'm sure it will come out on Kindle at the same time.


Miss Julia Takes Over is now available!! Yeaness!! I loved this series!

(wish they weren't $9.99 a piece. That is over my book limit...*sigh* I would one click them all if they were less...)


----------



## Robin

please click for these... 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0812979214?ie=UTF8&a=0812979214

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_1433212706?ie=UTF8&a=1433212706

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_1439225311?ie=UTF8&a=1439225311


----------



## radiantmeg

PraiseGod13 said:


> Please help me out and click on this link. I have been clicking "I want to read this book on Kindle" for months! We know Stephen King is a huge Kindle supporter - and I absolutely love this book - but it has not been made available for Kindle. He actually wrote this book for his teen daughter (MANY years ago) when he realized he had never written anything that she should read. It's a fairy tale with the marvelous Stephen King touch.... so it is great for teen readers.... and adult readers alike. Thanks to all...... keep on clicking!!!


I clicked! This is one of my favorite books, we've read it in our family many times over!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

KindleKay said:


> Miss Julia Takes Over is now available!! Yeaness!! I loved this series!
> 
> (wish they weren't $9.99 a piece. That is over my book limit...*sigh* I would one click them all if they were less...)


Miss Julia Meets Her Match isn't available, yet. Some of them are over $9.99. Once they are all available, I'll start buying them one a month.


----------



## rho

This is a book I've been trying to get since I got my Kindle 1 - it is just a fun read -


----------



## webhill

I can not for the life of me figure out how you all are making special links. I want "Summer on Blossom Street" on the Kindle!
http://tinyurl.com/c92sj4
Also "Pretty in Plaid."
http://tinyurl.com/cltnqr

These are both available for pre-order in hardcover, but not at all in the Kindle store...
Thanks for any help with linking/clicking!


----------



## Avalon3

libro said:


>


This is already on a Klick list. I added the other two and that list will be posted shortly.


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## Avalon3




----------



## Avalon3

[/url


----------



## MichelleR

The Tanith Lee book under 32A doesn't seem to go anywhere real.


----------



## Avalon3

MichelleR said:


> The Tanith Lee book under 32A doesn't seem to go anywhere real.


This works and I'll change it later.


----------



## rho

Oh I thought of another - coming out soon.


----------



## MichelleR

Thank you, Avalon!


----------



## Seamonkey

Avalon.. I see that When Skateboards Will Be Free is available for pre-order on Kindle!!  So it can be dropped from the official klicklist..  Thanks!


----------



## Yaykindle

Ack..... !

These need to be on Kindle..... amazing series by Dan Simmons. The first book in particular is an incredible read.


----------



## Avalon3

Seamonkey said:


> Avalon.. I see that When Skateboards Will Be Free is available for pre-order on Kindle!! So it can be dropped from the official klicklist.. Thanks!


Thanks for letting me know. I will fix it.


----------



## Avalon3

Klick list total through pages 34 (416)

Pages 1 & 2

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html

Pages 3 & 4

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 4 & 5

Pages 6 & 7

Pages 7 & 8

Pages 9 & 10

Page 11

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 12, 13 & 14

Pages 15 & 16

Pages 17, 18 & 19

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.360.html

Page 20

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.400.html

Page 21

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.420.html

22 & 23

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

24 & 25

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

26 & 27

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

Page 28

Pages 29, 30 & 31
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.600.html

Pages 32A, 32B, 33 & 34
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.660.html

James Michener
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Mrs. Pollifax

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.500.html


----------



## Rhiathame

http://www.amazon.com/Convergence-Book-Blending-Sharon-Green/dp/0380784149/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237404852&sr=1-1

Love this series. I only provided the link to the first book. A slight twist on the standard "elements" books.

I would love to see Anne McCaffery, and more Mercedes Lackey.


----------



## Esther

Avalon3 said:


>


According to Randomhouse, these will be released in ebook format March 24th! Yeah!!! They say that when that happens all formats will be released. However, there is nothing about this on Amazon. I'll keep checking on this. I'm waiting on Deception on His Mind to continue the series.

Thanks everyone for the Clicks. Also thanks Avalon3 for all the great organization of this thread.
E.


----------



## SusieQ

Any of the older books by Robert Mccammon, especially the older ones! Swan Song is very like Stephen King's "The Stand" They Thirst is like Salem's Lot. This link is to his list of books:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url?%5Fencoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=books&field-author=Robert%20McCammon

And while I'm at it, bring Stephen King's "The Stand" back in Kindle edition!!!

http://www.amazon.com/Stand-Expanded-First-Complete-Signet/dp/0451169530/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237472070&sr=8-1

Susie

PS-Thank you for keeping this thread so well organized!


----------



## Jesslyn

SusieQ said:


> Any of the older books by Robert Mccammon, especially the older ones! Swan Song is very like Stephen King's "The Stand" They Thirst is like Salem's Lot. This link is to his list of books:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url?%5Fencoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=books&field-author=Robert%20McCammon
> 
> And while I'm at it, bring Stephen King's "The Stand" back in Kindle edition!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stand-Expanded-First-Complete-Signet/dp/0451169530/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237472070&sr=8-1
> 
> Susie
> 
> PS-Thank you for keeping this thread so well organized!


I saw a re-release notice on Amazon for Swan Song for later this year so hopefully they'll add a Kindle version then


----------



## libro

I'd love to read this book on Kindle! K2Lynn (a new Kindler) suggested it on our "So, what are you reading?" thread, but it's not available on Kindle yet. Thanks for clicking.....and thanks, Lynn, for the recommendation!

Year of Wonders: A Novel of the Plague [YEAR OF WONDERS]


----------



## Seamonkey

That was a good book.. I read it a few years ago in hardback.


----------



## Rivery

Rhiathame (member 2790) said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Convergence-Book-Blending-Sharon-Green/dp/0380784149/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237404852&sr=1-1
> 
> Love this series. I only provided the link to the first book. A slight twist on the standard "elements" books.


Enjoyed these in DT version. I would re-read if they came out in Kindle.


----------



## drafter69

I would like to see Jack Cafferty's new book "Now or Never" on Kindle.


----------



## drenee




----------



## ConnieK

Brendan O'Carrolls Irish Agnes Brown Trilogy:

The Mammy:
http://www.amazon.com/Mammy-Brendan-OCarroll/dp/0452281032/ref=pd_sim_b_1

The Chisellers:
http://www.amazon.com/Chisellers-Brendan-OCarroll/dp/0452281229/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b

The Granny:
http://www.amazon.com/Granny-Brendan-OCarroll/dp/0452281849/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## JCBeam

Seamonkey said:


> I'd like help clicking for this book..


Not sure if you are aware, but this book is available for pre-order for Kindle!


----------



## Christina

I'd like to see this mystery series in Kindle version. I emailed the author and she's going to contact her publisher, maybe the clicks would help!


----------



## Seamonkey

JCBeam said:


> Not sure if you are aware, but this book is available for pre-order for Kindle!


Thanks! Yes, in fact I posted about it above in this thread so Avalon could remove it from the click list.

======

While clicking for Swan Song (which looks good) I found this to click for..

Short Stories of the Apocalypse Stephen King and others


----------



## MikeD

I'd love to read this book in Kindle and have been klicking every visit:



His previous book (also not available on Kindle):



was great.


----------



## libro

I just finished clicking for some really good books here!  Hope we see them on Kindle soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

drafter69 said:


> I would like to see Jack Cafferty's new book "Now or Never" on Kindle.


Congratulations on your first post, Drafter69! You've got lots of people who will request it now for you! (Love Jack Cafferty, I was sorry to hear about his wife.)

Now that you've found the Book Corner, be sure to head over to Introductions and tell us a little about yourself, you can also check out the Accessories board and all the great support in Tips Tricks and Troubleshooting and Let's Talk Kindle!

Betsy


----------



## Esther

Avalon3 said:


>


These can be taken off the click-list.
I have confirmed that these will be available March 24th on Amazon. Two are available now for pre-order.

Thanks to everyone especially Avalon3!


----------



## Song Catcher

I would like to see the book "Sacajawea" by Anna Lee Waldo on Kindle. I have clicked on many of the other requests. Thanks!


----------



## Seamonkey

Here's a direct link to that book, Song



And here's one I'd like to see:


----------



## Avalon3

Song Catcher said:


> I would like to see the book "Sacajawea" by Anna Lee Waldo on Kindle. I have clicked on many of the other requests. Thanks!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0380842939?ie=UTF8&a=0380842939


I just added this to the Klick list 32A on this page.
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.msg115519.html#msg115519


----------



## r0b0d0c

I'd love to see "The Hot Zone" by Richard Preston on my Kindle:



Some of his other biohazard books are kindleized, but not his original!


----------



## revgroucho

There are dozens of books I'd like to see on the Kindle, but these two are probably at the top of my list:

http://www.amazon.com/Dhalgren-Samuel-R-Delany/dp/0375706682/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237956279&sr=8-1

And:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=infinite+jest&x=0&y=0


----------



## MikeD

r0b0d0c said:


> I'd love to see "The Hot Zone" by Richard Preston on my Kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of his other biohazard books are kindleized, but not his original!


That was a good book. I read it some time ago and enjoyed it thoroughly.

For those who don't know - he is the brother of Douglas Preston, one of my favorite authors.


----------



## ConnieK

MikeD said:


> For those who don't know - he is the brother of Douglas Preston, one of my favorite authors.


Mine also. Didn't know that about Richard -will check out his books. Thanks!


----------



## Wicked

Hey all,
I've been searching for the 1982 Stephen King book, Different Seasons. I found it on one site but the format isn't correct. Anyone seen it available for the Kindle?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Wicked said:


> Hey all,
> I've been searching for the 1982 Stephen King book, Different Seasons. I found it on one site but the format isn't correct. Anyone seen it available for the Kindle?


Probably anything you find out there wouldn't be legal. The paperback was re-issued in 2004, so my guess is it's on the list to be Kindleized. Takes time. In the meantime, we'll click for you.


----------



## Rhiathame

r0b0d0c said:


> I'd love to see "The Hot Zone" by Richard Preston on my Kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of his other biohazard books are kindleized, but not his original!


Woohoo, I need to get the ones that are! I have Hot Zone in print and on my iPod from Audible...consider this clicked!


----------



## GeorgeGlass

revgroucho said:


> There are dozens of books I'd like to see on the Kindle, but these two are probably at the top of my list:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Dhalgren-Samuel-R-Delany/dp/0375706682/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237956279&sr=8-1
> 
> And:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=infinite+jest&x=0&y=0


I've already clicked on Infinite Jest last week. (Although I've not yet read a book on the kindle with footnotes, I 'm not sure how it would look)


----------



## Frumious

Could I be the only one?  A search didn't bring it up.  I'd like to see everything by Geraldine Brooks, especially "The Year of Wonders."


----------



## Wicked

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Probably anything you find out there wouldn't be legal. The paperback was re-issued in 2004, so my guess is it's on the list to be Kindleized. Takes time. In the meantime, we'll click for you.


*Why thank you!*


----------



## SusieQ

Please add these to the "Klick" list





TIA!

Susie

ETA second book


----------



## Leslie

Please click these for me. Two of my favorite authors, brand new books coming out in a few weeks and no mention at the publisher's website of a Kindle version.


----------



## Rhiathame

I loved this series




They seem to be mostly out of print. And most of them Lyra set is not really available from Amazon but only from used book retailers. Daugther of Witches is not even able to be made into a link because it does not really exist as an Amazon book. I have them as DTBs but they are many years old and many times read. I would love to get them in Kindle format.


----------



## Seamonkey

This trilogy (and the author) sounds interesting and none of his books are on Kindle.

Joshua Mowll Operation Storm City


----------



## radiantmeg

Seamonkey said:


> And here's one I'd like to see:


That one has been on my klick list for a while now too along with a couple other of her books.


----------



## Song Catcher

I read this book years ago and would like to have it on Kindle:

http://www.amazon.com/How-Lower-Your-Fat-Thermostat/dp/B000S60SSU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238387240&sr=1-1

The book is called "How to Lower your Fat Thermostat"


----------



## MikeD

Another that I would like some help klicking on:



For more on a reply from Ms. Richardson and her perspective on how well using the "request button" works, read this thread.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652)

I click on books in this thread all the time....hopefully some of you will click on this one for me!  There is no picture link...don't know why...this is the 5 book edition of the Flowers in the Attic series by V.C. Andrews

Flowers In the Attic; Petals on the Wind; If There Be Thorns; Seeds Of Yesterday; Garden of Shadows. (Complete Dollanganger Series)


----------



## LauraB

I would really like this book on Kindle, so if you would be so kind to "click" for me ...**begging and giving puppy eye look**
(Also, I've never done a link before so I hope it works  )



Thanks

Since that worked....


and


----------



## LauraB

I went through and caught up on the last several pages of "wants" while I was here.  I got yours clicked Kindlekay.


----------



## LauraB

Frumious said:


> Could I be the only one? A search didn't bring it up. I'd like to see everything by Geraldine Brooks, especially "The Year of Wonders."


I went to amazon and clicked on all her books for you.


----------



## LauraB

Linda Cannon-Mott said:


> Welcome JimJ! If you haven't made a formal intro in the Intro?Welcome Board please do so. You will receive a warm welcome. Just an FYI for new members if you use the book links provided here or click on Amazon at the top of the page for all purchases KB gets a few cents to offset the cost of running the site. Thanks!
> 
> Linda
> 
> Moderator


I didn't know this! I buy quite a bit from Amazon does it only work with books?


----------



## LauraB

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Here is a classic trilogy by Nordhoff and Hall.
> 
> Mutiny on the Bounty
> 
> Men Against the Sea: A Novel
> 
> Pitcairn's Island: A Novel


All three of these are now available at the kindle store. These are the links to the DTB, but kindle ed. are listed.


----------



## drenee

red1 said:


> I didn't know this! I buy quite a bit from Amazon does it only work with books?


No. As long as you go to Amazon through the links on K-Boards the Boards get credit.
deb


----------



## Gertie Kindle

red1 said:


> All three of these are now available at the kindle store. These are the links to the DTB, but kindle ed. are listed.


As soon as I saw the Bounty Trilogy were available, I got all three. I don't know when I'll get around to reading them, but at least I have them.


----------



## chynared21

Avalon3 said:


> I've been klicking for someone here that wanted this book. It's now available on Kindle.


*Thank you ) Also, thanks for compiling all the requests...it makes it a lot easier to click through on them!*


----------



## WalterK

I've been slowly clicking my way through the entire thread and I thought that I would throw out a few books for consideration. Viewing this week's episode of *Lost* reminded me of these works. 

  

- Walter...


----------



## Seamonkey

New bio.. maybe we can get it on Kindle quickly.


----------



## sixnsolid

I'm half way through this thread, klicking as I go  It is encouraging to see how many books have made it to a Kindle version since the start of the thread.
I'm adding my own request below.
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0892727365?ie=UTF8&a=0892727365


----------



## drenee

Here's your picture. And I've klicked for you.
deb


----------



## MichelleR

Seamonkey said:


> New bio.. maybe we can get it on Kindle quickly.


If we have Mary, we need to have Phyllis/Cloris:


----------



## Song Catcher

Update:

I have clicked up through page 39 now.  I'm done for awhile.  Hope you all get your books...


----------



## thefuture4

I have a few more I"d like to be clicked on. On top of Ender's Game from earlier, i'd like:

http://www.amazon.com/Stowaway-Stone-Tymora-Book-I/dp/0786950943/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238415973&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Canticle-Forgotten-Realms-Cleric-Quintet/dp/0786916044/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238416012&sr=1-1

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MichelleR said:


> If we have Mary, we need to have Phyllis/Cloris:


Does this include Cloris' stint on DWTS last year? What a hoot. I loved when she made Len blush.


----------



## Avalon3

I started with Page 1 and Klicked up to Page 34. I took out a lot of duplication. Please start with page 1 and scroll through the lists to make sure your book hasn't been added before posting it.

Here's the books that are now available on the Kindle.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon, thanks so much for everything you do for this thread.  Now you're even keeping track of our requests that have been Kindleized.


----------



## r0b0d0c

Avalon3 #888 said:


> I started with Page 1 and Klicked up to Page 34. I took out a lot of duplication. Please start with page 1 and scroll through the lists to make sure your book hasn't been added before posting it.
> 
> Here's the books that are now available on the Kindle......


Here's an example of Amazon pricing that doesn't make sense:

The Year's Best Fantasy and Horror 2008: 21st Annual Collection *(Paperback) = $14.93*

The Year's Best Fantasy and Horror 2008: 21st Annual Collection *(Kindle Edition) = $19.25*

NO WAY should I pay $4.32 MORE for a Kindle download than for a hard copy paperback of the same. (I'm using "Price Drop" to track the Kindle version to a sane price to purchase)


----------



## Avalon3

SusieQ said:


> Any of the older books by Robert Mccammon, especially the older ones! Swan Song is very like Stephen King's "The Stand" They Thirst is like Salem's Lot. This link is to his list of books:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/search-handle-url?%5Fencoding=UTF8&search-type=ss&index=books&field-author=Robert%20McCammon
> 
> And while I'm at it, bring Stephen King's "The Stand" back in Kindle edition!!!
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Stand-Expanded-First-Complete-Signet/dp/0451169530/ref=pd_bbs_sr_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1237472070&sr=8-1
> 
> Susie
> 
> PS-Thank you for keeping this thread so well organized!


Your welcome. 
Swan Song is already on the Klick list. I will try and locate the link for you later. I'm adding this book request to the updated Klick list today.


----------



## chynared21

Avalon3 #888 said:


> Your welcome.
> Swan Song is already on the Klick list. I will try and locate the link for you later. I'm adding this book request to the updated Klick list today.


*Now that is funny...I purchased The Stand in November. I just checked the one that I bought and now it's not available. I know that quite a few of us had purchased this version but I haven't read it yet...anyone notice any major issues with it for it to be pulled?










On a different note...here are a few other books I'd like kindlized ;-p











































































Ok, so it's more than a few but I'd appreciate the clicks anyway ;-)) I apologize for the pictures being so big...can't figure where in the code to adjust the size of them 
*


----------



## Avalon3

MichelleR said:


>


I apologize for missing these. I'll be adding them to the updated list today.


----------



## Avalon3

\


----------



## chynared21

r0b0d0c said:


> Here's an example of Amazon pricing that doesn't make sense:
> 
> The Year's Best Fantasy and Horror 2008: 21st Annual Collection *(Paperback) = $14.93*
> 
> The Year's Best Fantasy and Horror 2008: 21st Annual Collection *(Kindle Edition) = $19.25*
> 
> NO WAY should I pay $4.32 MORE for a Kindle download than for a hard copy paperback of the same. (I'm using "Price Drop" to track the Kindle version to a sane price to purchase)


*Same here...I'm baffled and I would have loved to pick this one up to discover some new authors but I'll wait until it drops.*


----------



## woodjh

Hi Guys! Here is a series I'd like to see on the Kindle:


----------



## Avalon3

Leslie said:


> Please click these for me. Two of my favorite authors, brand new books coming out in a few weeks and no mention at the publisher's website of a Kindle version.


I'll be adding them to the Klick list today.


----------



## Avalon3




----------



## Avalon3

These links don't have book images.
Flowers In the Attic; Petals on the Wind; If There Be Thorns; Seeds Of Yesterday; Garden of Shadows. (Complete Dollanganger Series)

http://www.amazon.com/How-Lower-Your-Fat-Thermostat/dp/B000S60SSU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238387240&sr=1-1


----------



## Avalon3

Here are some of the books I would like to have on Kindle.


----------



## Avalon3

Total Klicks for these pages 454

Pages 1 & 2

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.320.html

Pages 3 & 4

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 4 & 5

Pages 6 & 7

Pages 7 & 8

Pages 9 & 10

Page 11

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Pages 12, 13 & 14

Pages 15 & 16

Pages 17, 18 & 19

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.360.html

Page 20

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.400.html

Page 21

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.420.html

22 & 23

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

24 & 25

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

26 & 27

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.520.html#lastPost

Page 28

Pages 29, 30 & 31
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.600.html

Pages 32A & 32B
Pages 33 & 34
Page 35

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.660.html

Page 36
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.740.html#lastPost

Page 37

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.msg128930/topicseen.html#msg128930

James Michener

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.340.html

Mrs. Pollifax

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,319.500.html


----------



## Avalon3

Is there some way we could leave this thread for the Klick requests and put the Klick lists on a separate thread?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon3 #888 said:


> Is there some way we could leave thread for the Klick requests and put the Klick lists on a separate thread?


That's a great idea.


----------



## woodjh

A few more I'd like to see:


----------



## Avalon3

From the Celebrity "Who Reads What" Sandra Brown recommends this book. I'd like to read it on my Kindle.


----------



## Avalon3

woodjh said:


> Hi Guys! Here is a series I'd like to see on the Kindle:


Canticle is already on the Klick list. I will add the others with the next update.


----------



## Avalon3

I'd like to read this book on Kindle.


----------



## BookLover

Please "klick" these also. I did go through and "klick, klick, klick"!


----------



## Zeronewbury

Is any of this Klicking working?  Have we seen that the requested titles get Kindlized faster than others?  Just curious.


----------



## r0b0d0c

Zeronewbury said:


> Is any of this Klicking working? Have we seen that the requested titles get Kindlized faster than others? Just curious.


I sure hope so - this is one thread that I have visited each day since I got my Kindle, and I click every single book listed. At LEAST once each.

Would be nice to have a way of tracking how many of these books are then offered in Kindle format....


----------



## Seamonkey

Avalon, thanks for your efforts!

I agree, it would be nice to have a couple of threads.. or maybe even a third thread where we can post the ones that do show up on kindle (that we've been clicking).

I also got the other version of The Stand,
Amazon.com order number: D01-5851984-4118649 
Order Total: $2.95 
Digital Order: Dec 19, 2008 
Recipient: Lynn Duncan 
The Stand [Kindle Edition]
By: Stephen King
Sold By: Amazon Digital Services, Inc.

Price $2.95

Curious that it is now "not available yet" ..


----------



## thefuture4

woodjh said:


> Hi Guys! Here is a series I'd like to see on the Kindle:


I agree to this!!!


----------



## Robin

I did have one come available on Kindle & I'll give the credit to all this clicking. Jeffrey Archer, Paths of Glory.


----------



## ljloula

This is finally on Kindle ~ but it's double the price of the others in the series!  I couldn't get the image link to work.

Dies the Fire


----------



## radiantmeg

Good news! Apparently, all this klicking is doing some good. I found two books that have been on my klick list are now in kindle format!


----------



## BookLover

I have been klicking those two books also! I went shopping today and suprise found them! So excited. I bought Through a Glass Darkly. Will wait until next week for the other! Here are a few more I klick-and would love to see on kindle!


----------



## radiantmeg

BookLover said:


> I have been klicking those two books also! I went shopping today and suprise found them! So excited. I bought Through a Glass Darkly. Will wait until next week for the other! Here are a few more I klick-and would love to see on kindle!


hmmm...just what I needed.....more books to add to my wishlist. LOL


----------



## ladyvolz

radiantknitter said:


> Good news! Apparently, all this klicking is doing some good. I found two books that have been on my klick list are now in kindle format!


THANK YOU! for posting this. I have been clicking on Through A Glass Darkly for a year and stopped checking on it not too long ago.


----------



## Seamonkey

This one sounds interesting; would like to see it available on Kindle.



Product Description

Set on a remote island in a post-apocalyptic, plague-ridden world, this electrifying novel is destined to become a modern classic.

Anax thinks she knows her history. She'd better. She's now facing three Examiners, and her grueling all-day Examination has just begun. If she passes, she'll be admitted into the Academy-the elite governing institution of her utopian society.

But Anax is about to discover that for all her learning, the history she's been taught isn't the whole story. And that the Academy isn't what she believes it to be.

In this brilliant novel of dazzling ingenuity, Anax's examination leads us into a future where we are confronted with unresolved questions raised by science and philosophy. Centuries old, these questions have gained new urgency in the face of rapidly developing technology. What is consciousness? What makes us human? If artificial intelligence were developed to a high enough capability, what special status could humanity still claim?

Outstanding and original, Beckett's dramatic narrative comes to a stunning close. This perfect combination of thrilling page-turner and provocative novel of ideas demands to be read again and again.

About the Author

BERNARD BECKETT, born in 1967, is a high school teacher based in Wellington, New Zealand, where he teaches drama, mathematics, and English. Genesis was written while he was on a Royal Society genetics research fellowship investigating DNA mutations. The book has already received international acclaim, including two literary prizes in Beckett's native New Zealand. Rights to Genesis have been sold in twenty-one countries.


----------



## Kind

BookLover said:


> Please "klick" these also. I did go through and "klick, klick, klick"!


 Click Click Click .... done


----------



## LaraAmber

I'm trying to convince my dad (and his publishing company TOR) that he really should put his book on the kindle.

So if you could click on Final Bearing by George Wallace that would just make my day.

http://www.amazon.com/Final-Bearing-George-Wallace/dp/0765343177/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238869023&sr=8-1

Lara Amber


----------



## drenee

I have klicked for you Lara
deb


----------



## KCFoggin

I would like this book on Kindle. Pretty please


----------



## Nix Cadavre

I'd love to see Gregory Mcdonald's "Fletch" series on the Kindle, as well as his "Flynn" series. They're good books, and they deserve the expanded exposure.


----------



## NessaBug

I just noticed that "An Echo in the Bone" is only available for pre-order in hardcover, but we can click for Kindle. I've only read the first in the "Outlander" series, but after reading the first in less than three days, I'm sure I will be ready for this one by September.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LaraAmber said:


> I'm trying to convince my dad (and his publishing company TOR) that he really should put his book on the kindle.
> 
> So if you could click on Final Bearing by George Wallace that would just make my day.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Final-Bearing-George-Wallace/dp/0765343177/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1238869023&sr=8-1
> 
> Lara Amber


Of course he should publish on Kindle. Tell him that there are 3,000 people on Kindleboards who would be more inclined to buy his book if it were on Kindle, especially if it was a bargain book.

I clicked for you, Lara.


----------



## Athenagwis

MikeD said:


> Another that I would like some help klicking on:
> 
> 
> 
> For more on a reply from Ms. Richardson and her perspective on how well using the "request button" works, read this thread.


Looks like this one is coming to Kindle, you can pre-order now!!

Cheers!
Rachel


----------



## ljloula

Did some clicking this morning.


----------



## kdawna

I would like to read this book on Kindle


----------



## kdawna

I did something wrong..... The name of the book is "One Second After" by  Wiliam R. Forstchen
  Kdawna


----------



## drenee




----------



## MichelleR

(I clicked, Lara.)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Avalon3 #888 said:


> Is there some way we could leave this thread for the Klick requests and put the Klick lists on a separate thread?


First, Avalon, I'm long overdue thanking your for making the lists up, that was a great idea!

Second, we do know that Amazon forwards the click requests to the publishers, and that some books have been Kindled, for whatever reason.

As for two threads--hmmm. While a good idea, I already get complaints that there are too many stickies here (not many, but they come up). I guarantee that if we had two stickies relating to Klicking, I would get as many requests to combine them as I've seen to split them, and I hate to make either one non-sticky.

Let me think about this....perhaps there could be a link to the lists to klick on...and another link to books that are now on Kindle or something...

Betsy


----------



## webhill

My friend Kellie says I have to read "We need to talk about Kevin," so I'm hoping you guys will help me out here...



Thanks!


----------



## drenee

Did my klicking for the week.


----------



## ghum

Link to Be Notified When A Book Is Available In Kindle Form 
« on: Yesterday at 06:51:01 PM »

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have always been frustrated that when I request from the publishers that a book be made available in the Kindle format that the only way that I can tell if this was done was to constantly check back with Amazon. It seemed to me an easy matter for Amazon, and would certainly be in their best interest, to develop a system whereby whenever someone made such a request as above they would be automatically Emailed a notification that the book is now available for purchase.

Well officially Amazon still does not have such a system but an employee at Amazon has seen the need and has taken it upon themselves to develop such as system. This is an employee who not only has fulfilled a much needed niche but I am assuming that Amazon will profit handsomely when the system becomes more known to the consumers. Kudos to this employee and it is my hope that the forsight and extreme initiative that this person has demonstrated is ultimately recognized within the Amazon organization

I wish I could take credit for discovering this link but I cannot. I discovered this link through the "Amazon.com Kindle discussion forum". According to the source the link works wonderfully (she states she has been appropriately notified when a book has become available). The system is free. Here is the website: http://oscurapress.com/mysteria/cgi-bin/mysteria.cgi


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Thanks, Ghum, this is a great resource.  And I've added it to the Book Lovers' Links.

Betsy


----------



## drenee

This was requested by a newbie in another link. Thought I would post it her for them so we could all klick.


----------



## Seamonkey

Clickety Clicking!

and here's another I'd love to see on Kindle:



Amazon.com Review
Amazon Best of the Month, April 2009: With *In-N-Out Burger: A Behind-the-Counter Look at the Fast-Food Chain That Breaks All the Rules*, BusinessWeek writer Stacy Perman presents a chronicle of how a family-run California hamburger joint went on to become an American pop culture icon. Founded in 1948 by Harry Snyder and his wife Esther in Baldwin Park, CA, In-N-Out Burger attracted a cult-like fanbase of cruising teens, surfers, and celebrities alike (who developed a secret shorthand for custom orders). As they expanded slowly over the years across California and into Nevada, Arizona, and Utah, they never sacrificed their core customer-service values and commitment to quality. Their made-to-order success story packs enough family drama to fuel an HBO miniseries. After Harry died in 1976, his son Rich took over the business (and was responsible for adding discreet Bible verses to In-N-Out cups and wrappers) until his death in a 1993 plane crash. His brother Guy, a drag-racing rebel with a dark side, stepped in to helm the business until his accidental overdose in 1999. If you've never had an In-N-Out burger, Perman's book just might inspire you to find a good reason to get yourself to Southern California and seek out an off-the-menu 3x3 with a side of Animal Style fries. --Brad Thomas Parsons

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My personal favorite.. Double Meat medium rare, grilled onions and fries well done.


----------



## webhill

Athenagwis said:


> I would love to see this book turned into kindle. It's a long shot since it is from the 70's, but you never know!! It's a really great read!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys!
> Rachel


AAARRRRRGHHHHH! They made us read that in sixth grade (I was 10 years old) and I wouldn't leave the house for two days after, and I am actually still not over it. 
[me=webhill]runs screaming from forum.[/me]


----------



## rho

ghum said:


> According to the source the link works wonderfully (she states she has been appropriately notified when a book has become available). The system is free. Here is the website: http://oscurapress.com/mysteria/cgi-bin/mysteria.cgi


I've been using this for a little while and it is great I have been notified when books I had on the list came out for Kindle - I would recommend it for sure


----------



## Kind

drenee said:


> Did my klicking for the week.


 Same here


----------



## MikeD

I try to do a few klicks daily.


----------



## Leslie

It worked! It worked! I am so excited.

I just found out that both False Colors and Transgressions will be coming out in Kindle editions. They are due to be released on Monday, April 13th and I pre-ordered both -- first time I have pre-ordered a Kindle book.

I don't know if it was the clicking from people here (I both books on the "click to ask for this book on Kindle" thread) or people writing the publisher or what -- but they have done a complete 180 degree turnaround, from saying "no Kindle book" to having the Kindle book release on the same day the paper book releases (although the paper book has been available since the first of the month).

Thanks, everyone. Obviously there is power in numbers.

Here are links for both books, if anyone is interested in learning more. I really enjoy both these authors and am looking forward to reading both of these.


----------



## NurseLisa

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0425226204?ie=UTF8&a=04252

okay, I'm trying to get Comfort Food by Kate Jacobs released for Kindle.
Would you all mind helping me out by clicking on the above link? Pretty please? Thanks!!!


----------



## rho

NurseLisa said:


> oops looks like the link is not working......darn it......


hope this is the one you meant


----------



## sixnsolid

Klick, klick, please


----------



## NurseLisa

rho said:


> hope this is the one you meant


\\

Yes! Can everyone please klick this for me........lots of times? Thanks!!!


----------



## drenee

I get on about once a week, sometimes more often, and klick my list of books, plus several pages of this thread.  
I keep thinking that eventually all books will automatically be released for ebooks and we won't have to do this any longer.
deb


----------



## NurseLisa

drenee said:


> I get on about once a week, sometimes more often, and klick my list of books, plus several pages of this thread.
> I keep thinking that eventually all books will automatically be released for ebooks and we won't have to do this any longer.
> deb


LOL, let's hope so!


----------



## MikeD

drenee said:


> I get on about once a week, sometimes more often, and klick my list of books, plus several pages of this thread.
> I keep thinking that eventually all books will automatically be released for ebooks and we won't have to do this any longer.
> deb


I think that will be the case. That might still be a few years away, but eventually the marketplace will seek an equilibrium and we'll see consistent performances out of the publishing houses.


----------



## MichelleR

Leslie said:


> It worked! It worked! I am so excited.
> 
> I just found out that both False Colors and Transgressions will be coming out in Kindle editions. They are due to be released on Monday, April 13th and I pre-ordered both -- first time I have pre-ordered a Kindle book.
> 
> I don't know if it was the clicking from people here (I both books on the "click to ask for this book on Kindle" thread) or people writing the publisher or what -- but they have done a complete 180 degree turnaround, from saying "no Kindle book" to having the Kindle book release on the same day the paper book releases (although the paper book has been available since the first of the month).
> 
> Thanks, everyone. Obviously there is power in numbers.
> 
> Here are links for both books, if anyone is interested in learning more. I really enjoy both these authors and am looking forward to reading both of these.


Both of these are being widely mentioned in discussions of Amazon's de-ranking of GLBT and Adult titles. [URL=http://markprobst.livejournal.com/15293]http://markprobst.livejournal.com/15293.html[/url]


----------



## Leslie

MichelleR said:


> Both of these are being widely mentioned in discussions of Amazon's de-ranking of GLBT and Adult titles. [URL=http://markprobst.livejournal.com/15293]http://markprobst.livejournal.com/15293.html[/url]


Oh, I know. Erastes has been all over this. She has a listing of related news articles on her LJ:

http://erastes.livejournal.com/375091.html


----------



## CandyTX

I'm new here (well, been lurking for a while), so I apologize that I can't find the proper way to link to a picture, I'm sure it's here somewhere, but this is a book I'd love to have on Kindle
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0312538804/

I click away when I see new posts too


----------



## MikeD

candytx said:


> I'm new here (well, been lurking for a while), so I apologize that I can't find the proper way to link to a picture, I'm sure it's here somewhere, but this is a book I'd love to have on Kindle
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0312538804/
> 
> I click away when I see new posts too


At the very top of this page is a menu-item called "Link-Maker". Click that and it will walk you through making a picture link.

And welcome! 

Edit:

Here you go.


----------



## CandyTX

Thanks, Mike! I have no idea how I missed that link up there!


----------



## Avalon3

I bought Chesapeake today when I saw it was available.






Preorder
 


Preorder




Preorder


----------



## CandyTX

Hi Avalon, just FYI, The Stand now says "not available" again. They seem to be having the worst time getting that out on the Kindle for some reason. I get all excited to pre-order it (one of top 25 books easily) and they take it away. Amazon is teasing me!


----------



## Seamonkey

Very strange about The Stand.. not available, but it also says I purchased it  on December 19, 2008, for $2.95.


----------



## Tippy

Seamonkey said:


> Very strange about The Stand.. not available, but it also says I purchased it on December 19, 2008, for $2.95.


I was reading in another thread that there is a formatting problem that is quite serious. Wish I could remember where -- maybe it was about battery problems. Seriously.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

To find a thread, for example the one on the Stand, go to the forum you think it's in, in this case the Book Corner, and in the upper right hand corner type in your search criteria (the Stand). You'll be give a list of threads where the search term exists.

Here's the thread about the Stand:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5640.0.html

Apparently it was making people's Kindles freeze up. I bought it when it was first available, and haven't tried it. I'll go do that now (not that we're going to have a discussion about it here--I'll post my results in the above thread.)

Avalon, thanks for all you do to keep this list up to date!

Betsy


----------



## labratc

Hi i'm new to the boards.I got a kindle 2 as a birthday gift from my husband in March.


I want to pre-order At Last Comes Seduction by Mary Balogh.

The first two books in the series is on Kindle why not all?


----------



## LauraB

I bought infinite jest today on kindle. Haven't read it, obviously, but it looks to be formatted well.


----------



## Robin

Thank you all for the clicks... People of the Book appears to be coming available on Kindle! The wierd thing is that it shows as available in Kindle on Amazon.com & has that "click to read in under 1 min" button, but it isn't downloading & doesn't offer a preview or show a price. I'm hoping it'll catch up since it's new to Kindle.


----------



## Sparkplug

For an upcoming trip, I would like these Kindlized:


 ​


----------



## patrisha w.

This is Book one of a trilogy. Books 2 and 3 are already kindlized.

patrisha


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

labratc said:


> Hi i'm new to the boards.I got a kindle 2 as a birthday gift from my husband in March.
> 
> I want to pre-order At Last Comes Seduction by Mary Balogh.
> 
> The first two books in the series is on Kindle why not all?


Labratc, congratulations on your Kindle! When you get a chance, go over to introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself.

Also, I'm guessing the book you were asking about is _Then Comes Seduction_, and it is available on Kindle:










Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Robin said:


> Thank you all for the clicks... People of the Book appears to be coming available on Kindle! The wierd thing is that it shows as available in Kindle on Amazon.com & has that "click to read in under 1 min" button, but it isn't downloading & doesn't offer a preview or show a price. I'm hoping it'll catch up since it's new to Kindle.


I think it'll be available soon! Keep checking this link:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Avalon, when I clicked on your link for _Chesapeake_, I get a message that the web page isn't available. When I search Amazon for Michener Kindle books, none are listed. I think _Caravans _ was up for a while, but now everything is gone.


----------



## Steph H

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Also, I'm guessing the book you were asking about is _Then Comes Seduction_, and it is available on Kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


Actually, I bet she meant the third one, At Last Comes Love (since she mentions the first two are available, and a pre-order, and this one comes out on April 2:



If so, then probably that third one will be on Kindle too, either same day of the paper release or shortly thereafter; not all Kindle version releases have a pre-order option though and I don't think anybody has been able to crack the code to determine which ones do and which ones don't.  (May be a publisher thing, I've never done any kind of comparison.)


----------



## labratc

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Labratc, congratulations on your Kindle! When you get a chance, go over to introductions and tell us a little bit about yourself.
> 
> Also, I'm guessing the book you were asking about is _Then Comes Seduction_, and it is available on Kindle:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


----------



## NurseLisa

candytx said:


> I'm new here (well, been lurking for a while), so I apologize that I can't find the proper way to link to a picture, I'm sure it's here somewhere, but this is a book I'd love to have on Kindle
> http://www.amazon.com/dp/0312538804/
> 
> I click away when I see new posts too


I'd like to read that book on Kindle also! I went in and "klicked" for us!


----------



## Seamonkey

I would love to have this book by Geraldine Brooks..


----------



## Robin

I emailed CS about People of the Book & got a non-answer. It was a canned answer about wanting to have all books available on Kindle, etc., etc. but this is not available.... & yet it shows in some places that it IS available. I tried emailing again to ask that if it really is not available (or coming really soon) to please correct the listing accordingly.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

People of the Book is on my 'wish list'. . . .been waiting for it to become Kindlized!

Ann


----------



## TCLuvs2read

I am 42 years old and have read all the Harry Potter books as they came out. I would love to buy them for my Kindle2 and reread them. It has been long enough now that I would enjoy rereading the Potter books. I noticed they are not on Kindle! 

TCluvs2read


----------



## Steph H

Don't expect them any time soon, TC, as JKR has repeatedly expressed her intentions of not allowing the Harry Potter books to be issued in ebook form.


----------



## libro

Please click for me? Thanks!

A Season of Splendor: The Court of Mrs. Astor in Gilded Age New York


----------



## Jeff

Cush sent me a PM some time ago to tell me that this was available for Kindle. I've read it a half dozen times so stupidly didn't jump at it. Now it's gone but the Kindle edition image is still one the server. I'd appreciate a click if you have a moment.

​


----------



## CandyTX

Susan B said:


>


This was an older message in this thread, but I had to say (I was going through clicking away)... this is my favorite book of all time. I read it once per year. I was so heartbroken when it wasn't on the Kindle. I've been clicking away for this one for forever... darn you, publisher, release it already!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

OK, this is one I'd love to have on Kindle, it's a biiiiiggggg book:



Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey

I'd love to have this on Kindle.

Sybil, by Flora Rheta Schreiber.


----------



## Rhiathame

I love this book and really hope they put it in Kindle format. The sequel is out in Kindle. It is an amazing meld of history and modern day adventure.



Another by the same author...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Cush sent me a PM some time ago to tell me that this was available for Kindle. I've read it a half dozen times so stupidly didn't jump at it. Now it's gone but the Kindle edition image is still one the server. I'd appreciate a click if you have a moment.
> 
> ​


I clicked for you Jeff. What about War and Remembrance? Here it is.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> I clicked for you Jeff. What about War and Remembrance? Here it is.


Thanks Gertie. I felt guilty about asking for two clicks. Are you home yet?


----------



## rho

Steph H said:


> Don't expect them any time soon, TC, as JKR has repeatedly expressed her intentions of not allowing the Harry Potter books to be issued in ebook form.


that won't stop me from clicking it weekly - and I hope everyone else does also - if we keep the pressure up maybe it will change -- the squeaky wheel and all that you know


----------



## ladyvolz

Need some more clicks please. I am pretty over the publishers on some books.... no excuse for these books not to be in kindle format. All are recent releases.

  

thanks for all your clicks on my other requests! Clicking has certainly become a way of life.


----------



## drenee

I have klicked for all of the recent requests.  Thanks for posting your requests.  These actually help me out as well.  It gives me a chance to look at a book that I probably never would have ran into on my own on Amazon.  It's getting very frustrating searching on Amazon unless you already know what to look for.  I keep seeing the same books over and over.  
deb


----------



## RangerXenos

Wild Magic (The Immortals Book 1) by Tamora Pierce

http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Magic-Immortals-Tamora-Pierce/dp/1416903437/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240017582&sr=1-1

I'd love the whole series, for some reason only some of her books are on Kindle right now, it seems like mostly her newer books.


----------



## r0b0d0c

Steph H said:


> Don't expect them any time soon, TC, as JKR has repeatedly expressed her intentions of not allowing the Harry Potter books to be issued in ebook form.


Has she ever stated WHY she won't? Having the HP books Kindleized would be a MAJOR prize for Amazon! Jeff Bezos - couldn't you do lunch with her some time and have a heart-to-heart

Anyway, this thread is one that I visit EVERY day, and do multiple click-throughs of the last few pages. It can't hurt.....


----------



## Gertie Kindle

r0b0d0c said:


> Has she ever stated WHY she won't? Having the HP books Kindleized would be a MAJOR prize for Amazon! Jeff Bezos - couldn't you do lunch with her some time and have a heart-to-heart


Oh, yes. She's come up with a couple of feeble excuses.

First she said she was afraid of the books being pirated. News flash for JKR, they are all over the Internet, and if she'd allow them to be issued with DRM, she'd have some control.

Second, she wants children to experience the feel and thrill of opening a paper book. Second news flash for JKR. How many parents are going to spend $359 for a kindle for their kids.

I just keep clicking anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jeff said:


> Thanks Gertie. I felt guilty about asking for two clicks. Are you home yet?


No problem. I loved both books, myself.

No, not home, yet. I'll be home Sunday night. Seems like I just got here and I'm headed back.


----------



## Seamonkey

I'd love to see this author on Kindle.. I knew her online before she started writing for publication

Renee Altson Stumbling Toward Faith


----------



## NurseLisa

NurseLisa said:


> \\
> 
> Yes! Can everyone please klick this for me........lots of times? Thanks!!!


*Thanks for your Klicks everyone! IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Comfort Food will SOON be released for the Kindle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I am so excited!!!!*


----------



## NurseLisa

This is the book I've been wanting...so thanks to all of our klicks (I think)...it will SOON be realeased for Kindle:



Trying out the linkmaker for the first time.........hope it works!


----------



## Rhiathame

RangerXenos said:


> Wild Magic (The Immortals Book 1) by Tamora Pierce
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wild-Magic-Immortals-Tamora-Pierce/dp/1416903437/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240017582&sr=1-1
> 
> I'd love the whole series, for some reason only some of her books are on Kindle right now, it seems like mostly her newer books.


Clicked! I love her books and also wish that they were all available. I really wish the begining of the Lioness series would hit the Kindle, but I was happy to see that the new Bloodhound book had been released!


----------



## r0b0d0c

I've love to see this on Kindle:


----------



## r0b0d0c

2 more I'd like to see from P.G. Wodehouse:


----------



## Aravis60

I'd like to see "I Capture the Casle" by Dodie Smith on Kindle.


----------



## Jesslyn

Not sure if this has been requested--I have been clicking on requests since this thread started, but The full Lord of the Rings trilogy is now available for Kindle!
The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy)


----------



## ljloula

Not only has this been requested and clicked, many of us have written to the Tolkien estate as well! How exciting!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Anybody watch Hallmark Hall of Fame last night? The Courageous Heart of Irena Sendler? Fascinating story (her story, not the movie, which I thought was disappointingly ordinary) about a social worker who saved 2500+ Jewish children from Poland during the Holocaust--more than twice the number saved by Schindler of _Schindler's List_ fame. She was almost unknown until some high school students researched her story as part of a school project. See www.irenasendler.org Anyway, there was a book about her that was briefly in print that I'd love to get on Kindle:











Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

ljloula said:


> Not only has this been requested and clicked, many of us have written to the Tolkien estate as well! How exciting!


For any who want to express their joy and excitement and discuss the new LOTR on Kindle, here's the place to do it: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,7012.msg144039.html#msg144039

Thanks for helping me to keep this thread lean and mean!

Betsy


----------



## pidgeon92




----------



## PJ

Jesslyn said:


> Not sure if this has been requested--I have been clicking on requests since this thread started, but The full Lord of the Rings trilogy is now available for Kindle!
> The Lord of the Rings (Trilogy)


Oh thank you for this post - I literally have tears in my eyes. And yes grammar thread fans I mean literally (... pats eyes dry). I never thought it would happen. Now if they could only win over JKR.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

r0b0d0c said:


> 2 more I'd like to see from P.G. Wodehouse:


I don't know about these two specifically, but there's a long list of P.G. Wodehouse free on manybooks.net.

WooHoo. Just hit 3000 posts.


----------



## Jeff

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> WooHoo. Just hit 3000 posts.


----------



## woodjh

Here's one I'd like:


----------



## Seamonkey

While clicking, found this memoir that I'd love to see on Kindle: Memoir of the author of Duncton Wood


----------



## ljloula

Did some clicking today.


----------



## LauraB

Caught up on my clicking.


----------



## Mycroft

I'm a history buff and I have wanted to read this book for some time, but I've been holding out until the Kindle edition comes out:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Time to post this one again. I keep hoping.


----------



## MikeD

Mycroft said:


> I'm a history buff and I have wanted to read this book for some time, but I've been holding out until the Kindle edition comes out:


That looks interesting. I love a well written history book.

And let me add this one to the list:


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MikeD said:


> That looks interesting. I love a well written history book.
> 
> And let me add this one to the list:


How can they get 340 pages out of "Paul is dead?"


----------



## MikeD

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> How can they get 340 pages out of "Paul is dead?"


Dunno. But we got night after night after night of speculation out of it on FM radio back then.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

MikeD said:


> Dunno. But we got night after night after night of speculation out of it on FM radio back then.


That's true. I never got it to work on my "stereo."


----------



## MichelleR

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> How can they get 340 pages out of "Paul is dead?"


I dunno, it seems like pretty good material -- how the rumor spread and couldn't be squashed.


----------



## RangerXenos

Here are a couple more from me. I hope all this clicking helps!


----------



## sdrmartin

I have been clicking for awhile for this book but would greatly appreciate other people requesting also. Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry.
Here is the link http://www.amazon.com/Lonesome-Dove-Larry-McMurtry/dp/067168390X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240529867&sr=1-1

Thank you
Delores


----------



## jpmorgan49

drenee said:


> This was requested by a newbie in another link. Thought I would post it her for them so we could all klick.


I read this many years ago when I was young.... Scared the heck out of me...


----------



## Gertie Kindle

sdrmartin said:


> I have been clicking for awhile for this book but would greatly appreciate other people requesting also. Lonesome Dove by Larry McMurtry.
> Here is the link http://www.amazon.com/Lonesome-Dove-Larry-McMurtry/dp/067168390X/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1240529867&sr=1-1
> 
> Thank you
> Delores


My favorite McMurtry book, although the opening with the pigs and rattlesnakes almost stopped me from reading it. Glad I pulled up my socks and plunged in anyway.


----------



## mlewis78

I've been clicking on these daily for a while to no avail. Would anyone help with these?


----------



## LauraB

Please, please, please:


and this:


----------



## potatowire

Hello all,

I haven't been "here" in a while, but this is my submission:


...The first in the Travis McGee series.

To me this is a no-brainer for a publisher, as it is a classic and much beloved series that is largely out of print. Then again, what do I know?

-Brandon


----------



## Ann in Arlington

And here's why: (excerpt from NYT article)

_But to other writers and editors, the Kindle is the ultimate bad idea whose time has come. Anne Fadiman, the author, was relieved to learn that her essay collection, "Ex Libris," was not available on Kindle. "It would really be ironic if it were," she said of the book, which evokes her abiding passion for books as objects.

"There's a little box on Amazon that reads 'Tell the publisher I'd like to read this book on Kindle,' " she said. "I hope no one tells the publisher." _

Just my amusement for the day. 

Ann


----------



## Jeff

Ann in Arlington said:


> _But to other writers and editors, the Kindle is the ultimate bad idea whose time has come. Anne Fadiman, the author, was relieved to learn that her essay collection, "Ex Libris," was not available on Kindle. "It would really be ironic if it were," she said of the book, which evokes her abiding passion for books as objects.
> _


_
Anne Fadiman insists that her Shakespeare sonnets be kept on her bookshelf in chronological order - but I'll bet she'd cash the Amazon check. _


----------



## VMars

http://www.amazon.com/reader/0312156960?%5Fencoding=UTF8&ref%5F=sib%5Fdp%5Fpt#reader

How do you guys cut and paste the book cover? Anyhow...

This is series about King Arthur, haven't read anything by this author but it looks really good.


----------



## jpmorgan49

VMars said:


> http://www.amazon.com/reader/0312156960?%5Fencoding=UTF8&ref%5F=sib%5Fdp%5Fpt#reader
> 
> How do you guys cut and paste the book cover? Anyhow...
> 
> This is series about King Arthur, haven't read anything by this author but it looks really good.


Click on the Link Maker link at the top of the page. You search for your book, make the link and cut and paste it to your post.
jp


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mlewis78 said:


> I've been clicking on these daily for a while to no avail. Would anyone help with these?


That's what we're here for.



Red said:


>


Looks like this is available on manybooks.net.



Ann in Arlington said:


> And here's why: (excerpt from NYT article)
> 
> _But to other writers and editors, the Kindle is the ultimate bad idea whose time has come. Anne Fadiman, the author, was relieved to learn that her essay collection, "Ex Libris," was not available on Kindle. "It would really be ironic if it were," she said of the book, which evokes her abiding passion for books as objects.
> 
> "There's a little box on Amazon that reads 'Tell the publisher I'd like to read this book on Kindle,' " she said. "I hope no one tells the publisher." _
> 
> Just my amusement for the day.
> 
> Ann


Oh, yeah, had to click on this one.


----------



## Jeff

VMars said:


> How do you guys cut and paste the book cover? Anyhow...
> 
> This is series about King Arthur, haven't read anything by this author but it looks really good.


Harvey's Link Maker



You can also do it manually:



Code:


[url=The link to the page on Amazon with "?3Dkbpst-20" added to the end of the string.][IMG]The link to the book cover image.[/IMG][/url]


----------



## drenee

Ann in Arlington said:


> This one needs klicked several times daily.
> 
> And here's why: (excerpt from NYT article)
> 
> _But to other writers and editors, the Kindle is the ultimate bad idea whose time has come. Anne Fadiman, the author, was relieved to learn that her essay collection, Ex Libris, was not available on Kindle. It would really be ironic if it were, she said of the book, which evokes her abiding passion for books as objects.
> 
> Theres a little box on Amazon that reads Tell the publisher Id like to read this book on Kindle,  she said. I hope no one tells the publisher. _
> 
> Just my amusement for the day.
> 
> Ann


----------



## ddarol

I went to click on _Agincourt_ but it looked like it was already available.


----------



## luvmy4brats

Ann in Arlington said:


> And here's why: (excerpt from NYT article)
> 
> _But to other writers and editors, the Kindle is the ultimate bad idea whose time has come. Anne Fadiman, the author, was relieved to learn that her essay collection, "Ex Libris," was not available on Kindle. "It would really be ironic if it were," she said of the book, which evokes her abiding passion for books as objects.
> 
> "There's a little box on Amazon that reads 'Tell the publisher I'd like to read this book on Kindle,' " she said. "I hope no one tells the publisher." _
> 
> Just my amusement for the day.
> 
> Ann


clicked ..Twice


----------



## Jeff

ddarol said:


> I went to click on _Agincourt_ but it looked like it was already available.


My fault. VMars and I had been talking about _Agincourt_ earlier and I put the wrong book in my post. Duh, sorry.


----------



## ddarol

No problem.


----------



## LauraB

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Looks like this is available on manybooks.net.


I've not bought anything from Manybooks.net. If I do will the TOC and notes link? Also, since I've not bought there maybe I'm doing something wrong, but all I could find was the free download. I want the edition I linked, with Rose as the translator.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Red said:


> I've not bought anything from Manybooks.net. If I do will the TOC and notes link? Also, since I've not bought there maybe I'm doing something wrong, but all I could find was the free download. I want the edition I linked, with Rose as the translator.


I didn't realize you were looking for a specific edition. If you get the free download and it doesn't do what you want it to, you can always delete it.


----------



## MichelleR

Ann in Arlington said:


> And here's why: (excerpt from NYT article)
> 
> _But to other writers and editors, the Kindle is the ultimate bad idea whose time has come. Anne Fadiman, the author, was relieved to learn that her essay collection, "Ex Libris," was not available on Kindle. "It would really be ironic if it were," she said of the book, which evokes her abiding passion for books as objects.
> 
> "There's a little box on Amazon that reads 'Tell the publisher I'd like to read this book on Kindle,' " she said. "I hope no one tells the publisher." _
> 
> Just my amusement for the day.
> 
> Ann


Seems like reverse psychology. "The last thing I want is for my book to be available on Kindle, so -- whatever you do -- please don't click on the box, look on the left portion of the screen, see it?, because I would hate for it to be available in that format! Again, do not click on the button, the one labeled I'd Like To Read This Book on Kindle." 

Anyhow,


----------



## Ann in Arlington

MichelleR said:


> Seems like reverse psychology. "The last thing I want is for my book to be available on Kindle, so -- whatever you do -- please don't click on the box, look on the left portion of the screen, see it?, because I would hate for it to be available in that format! Again, do not click on the button, the one labeled I'd Like To Read This Book on Kindle."


Based on the whole article, I think she was serious. But, whatever!  Either she'll be happy with all the clicks because her evil plan worked. . .or she'll wonder how come all the sudden people are clamoring for her book to be in <gasp> e-book format. Because I think a lot of Kindle users, whether on this board or not, will see that and search out the book to click on it. . . . .

Ann


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> Based on the whole article, I think she was serious. But, whatever!  Either she'll be happy with all the clicks because her evil plan worked. . .or she'll wonder how come all the sudden people are clamoring for her book to be in <gasp> e-book format. Because I think a lot of Kindle users, whether on this board or not, will see that and search out the book to click on it. . . . .
> 
> Ann


I have been clicking on this book. I hope she will be happy if the book comes out on Kindle. And if not too bad LOL


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Anne said:


> I have been clicking on this book. I hope she will be happy if the book comes out on Kindle. And if not too bad LOL


Anne, I see you have To Dance With Kings as your avatar. That was one of the first K-books I bought (32 cents) and I loved it.


----------



## Anne

Gertie Kindle 'Turn to Page 390' said:


> Anne, I see you have To Dance With Kings as your avatar. That was one of the first K-books I bought (32 cents) and I loved it.


 Gertie: I am glad to hear its a good book. I bought it for 32 cents also. I want to try to read it soon.


----------



## drenee

You guys got a really good deal.  The book is now 7.96.  
deb


----------



## potatowire

Here's another one:



There are many of his books on Kindle, but no Hyperion...


----------



## kindlekathy

I'd love to see this book on Kindle, please click away!



_Forever_, Pete Hamill
Some of his are on Kindle, but not this one.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_Forever_ was a very cool book. . . . . .good history of NY and an examination of what it might be like to live 'forever'. There was a TV show on briefly called New Amsterdam that I think was based on it. . . .though I'm not sure they ever came right out and said that. Plus, it didn't last long. . . .

Ann


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Ann in Arlington said:


> _Forever_ was a very cool book. . . . . .good history of NY and an examination of what it might be like to live 'forever'. There was a TV show on briefly called New Amsterdam that I think was based on it. . . .though I'm not sure they ever came right out and said that. Plus, it didn't last long. . . .
> 
> Ann


I really liked that show! The lead actor was Danish or something. It was based on a book? _Forever_? Ooh, I'll put that on my Mysteria-notify-me-when-this-book-is-on-Kindle-list.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I don't KNOW that it was based on the book. . . .as I said, they never explicitly stated that, but it sure was Very Like!

I could lend you the hardback if you like.  

Ann


----------



## LDB

This is an interesting looking story, especially since the ship was recently located and 1.8 million gallons of oil recovered from it.


----------



## Angela

Ann in Arlington said:


> And here's why: (excerpt from NYT article)
> 
> _But to other writers and editors, the Kindle is the ultimate bad idea whose time has come. Anne Fadiman, the author, was relieved to learn that her essay collection, "Ex Libris," was not available on Kindle. "It would really be ironic if it were," she said of the book, which evokes her abiding passion for books as objects.
> 
> "There's a little box on Amazon that reads 'Tell the publisher I'd like to read this book on Kindle,' " she said. "I hope no one tells the publisher." _
> 
> Just my amusement for the day.
> 
> Ann


klickity klick... lol


----------



## MichelleR




----------



## Aravis60

Thanks!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Aravis60 said:


> Thanks!


That would be nice. I bought them for my grandson and he loved them. I plan on reading them over the summer so we can discuss them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Nora Roberts' _Sweet Revenge_ has just been reissued, but isn't available for Kindle. Nora does love writing about jewel thieves, and this one is a bit different.


----------



## Seamonkey

I'm going to add others by Lisa See but, as always, I want to read memoirs by authors...



On Gold Mountain: The One-Hundred-Year Odyssey of My Chinese-American Family

Want to encourage them to put the new one on Kindle:

The Shanghai Girls: A Novel


----------



## kindlevixen

couldn't get the book to show up in the linkmaker.


----------



## ro1101

Nothing is Strange with You: The Life and Crimes of Gordon Stewart Northcott by "James Jeffrey Paul" http://www.amazon.com/Nothing-Strange-You-Stewart-Northcott/dp/1436366267/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_2

V.C. Andrews Books -Flowers In The Attic http://www.amazon.com/Flowers-Attic-Dollanganger-V-C-Andrews/dp/1416510885/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3

Please Click for me


----------



## stormhawk

Atlas Shrugged

1599 Geneva Bible

Futhark: A Handbook of Rune Magic

Yeah. I'm nothing if not eclectic.


----------



## stormhawk

The Making of the Atomic Bomb - Richard Rhodes

Dark Sun: The Making of the Hydrogen Bomb - Richard Rhodes


----------



## KeyboardKat

Patriots: Surviving the Coming Collapse: A Novel of the Turbulent Near Future (Expanded and Updated 33 Chapter Edition) 
by John Wesley Rawls










Patriots: Surviving the Coming Collapse: A Novel of the Turbulent Near Future (Expanded and Updated 33 Chapter Edition)

I love disaster books.  Thanks!


----------



## webhill

I previously requested "Summer on Blossom Street" and I am 90% sure I also previously requested "Pretty in Plaid." The former is now available in Kindle format, and the latter is now listed as available for pre-order in Kindle format, so thanks very much and they can come off the list!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

webhill said:


> I previously requested "Summer on Blossom Street" and I am 90% sure I also previously requested "Pretty in Plaid." The former is now available in Kindle format, and the latter is now listed as available for pre-order in Kindle format, so thanks very much and they can come off the list!


That's what we like to hear!! I know we must be making a difference, even though progress seems slow.


----------



## Meemo

My apologies if this has been posted before - if it has then slap my hand & remove it - but I'd LOVE to see this come to Kindle...


and I've clicked on quite a few as I did a high speed pass through a few pages here, including the first Travis McGee and _Lonesome Dove_. Loved, loved the Travis McGee series & would love to read it again some day, and _Lonesome Dove_ is one of my all-time favorite reads.

And modifying rather than adding another post, as I'm going through and clicking for others I remembered another one I'd love to see - want to try this series, but the first isn't on Kindle yet...


----------



## egh34

John Hart has a new book out soon, but it isn't on Kindle. I love this author and his writinng style. If any of you can help get this on Kindle, I would love it!

The Last Child


----------



## CandyTX

I have a huge problem with this thread...

The problem is that you people are making my wishlist even bigger than it was before! SO many interesting books..

Here's another one I've been wanting to read and notta on the Kindle yet...


----------



## Angela

I was just updating my wish list at Amazon and found this book in it. I don't remember adding this book to my wish list, but after checking out the description, I would love to have this on for my Kindle! It is written by the same guy who wrote _Helter Skelter_.


----------



## davem2bits

New Tolkien being release May 5th.


----------



## Rasputina

Please click the links for the Wodan's Children series by Diana Paxson. ( sorry if it was already posted too lazy to look through 37 pages of posts)



The Dragons of the Rhine http://www.amazon.com/Dragons-Rhine-Wodans-Children-Book/dp/0688139868/ref=pd_sim_b_1


----------



## drenee

Klicked for you Rasputina.


----------



## KindleMom

I just read this book for the first time and really enjoyed it. Yes, it's 60 years old, but that adds to the likeability. _A Town Like Alice_ by Nevil Shute

I'd love to have it on my Kindle because the library wants their copy back.


----------



## hackeynut

I'm baffled that this isn't being listed for pre order yet:


----------



## pawnslinger

I am an old guy, so I like old pulpy stuff.  There was an author back in the middle of the 1900's that wrote lots of pulp style stuff under different names... Peter Field and Bret Halliday among them.

As Peter Field, he wrote the Powder Valley westerns.  As Bret Halliday, he wrote the Mike Shayne mysteries.

I would love to see any of his work on the Kindle.


----------



## drenee

^^do you have a link to Amazon that we can klick for you?  Are they on Amazon in DTB form?
deb


----------



## Guest

I really want this book for my Kindle!

http://www.amazon.com/Love-Bloom-Sheila-Roberts/dp/0312384815/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1241929038&sr=8-1


----------



## intinst




----------



## Forster

I love to see this series come out on kindle, here are the first 4 the books to click on.


----------



## Forster

Another one that needs Kindlized.


----------



## ladyvolz

Thanks everyone, One of the two Margaret George books I wanted is now available on kindle...



is now avail for 9.99.

Still waiting on her book



Her Helen of Troy is also in kindle, but Mary Queen of Scots and Cleopatra are not. But they are making progress.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

ladyvolz said:


> Thanks everyone, One of the two Margaret George books I wanted is now available on kindle...
> 
> 
> 
> is now avail for 9.99.


I read this one in Hardback. Definitely a good read.


----------



## r0b0d0c

I'd like to see this on Kindle (they have a whole host of other books with topics that may interest various members here):


----------



## Boston




----------



## Forster

Seriously a series that needs kindlized:

The Belgariad by David Eddings:

Book 1, Pawn of Prophecy (sorry no link maker link)

http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-Prophecy-Belgariad-Book-1/dp/0345335511/ref=pd_sim_b_3



Or if you don't want to click all of those, just click this one, a compilation of the 1st 3 books.


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Hooray! Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace is now available on Kindle. (Thanks to the klickers!)

http://www.amazon.com/Infinite-Jest/dp/B000S1M9LY/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## KindleMom

GeorgeGlass said:


> Hooray! Infinite Jest by David Foster Wallace is now available on Kindle. (Thanks to the klickers!)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Infinite-Jest/dp/B000S1M9LY/ref=ed_oe_k


I love success stories. Come on _Dune_! I only wish it were clickable.


----------



## Varin

The Earth's Children Series, by Jean M Auel.


----------



## Forster

Anarel said:


> The Earth's Children Series, by Jean M Auel.


Here's some links.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Also


----------



## GeorgeGlass

Please help me out and click for these two books!


----------



## Seamonkey

A new one.. I think clicking on new dtb helps them come out in kindle format faster.


----------



## drenee

Seamonkey said:


> A new one.. I think clicking on new dtb helps them come out in kindle format faster.


Really? That's interesting. Explain please.
deb
Oh yeah, I klicked for you.


----------



## drenee

I've been klicking on this one for quite a while now. It looks like it's getting ready to be available. 
deb


----------



## chynared21

drenee said:


> I've been klicking on this one for quite a while now. It looks like it's getting ready to be available.
> deb


*Great book~

I was feeling a bit nostalgic and went back to the first few pages of this thread and did some clicking *


----------



## Gertie Kindle

drenee said:


> I've been klicking on this one for quite a while now. It looks like it's getting ready to be available.
> deb


I went to click and it looks like it's already kindleized. Boy, we're fast.


----------



## chevauchee

I want to read it again and my copy is at my mother's house 2200 miles away. Okay, it's her copy, but she let me borrow it when I still lived in Indiana.


----------



## Forster

Another good series that deserves to be Kindlized.


----------



## rho

here is one I want that I click occasionally



thanks for clicking


----------



## Forster

Some more oldies but goodies that I really would like on kindle, my DTB's on these are falling apart.

 

Here's the link to the third, I couldn't get linkmaker to find this version.

http://www.amazon.com/Dragons-Spring-Dawning-Dragonlance-Chronicles/dp/0786915897/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_c


----------



## Jammie

This sounds like a good book but I don't want to read it in DTB format. Need it on the kindle!



Speak Softly, She Can Hear: A Novel


----------



## chevauchee

Ann in Arlington said:


> And here's why: (excerpt from NYT article)
> 
> _But to other writers and editors, the Kindle is the ultimate bad idea whose time has come. Anne Fadiman, the author, was relieved to learn that her essay collection, "Ex Libris," was not available on Kindle. "It would really be ironic if it were," she said of the book, which evokes her abiding passion for books as objects.
> 
> "There's a little box on Amazon that reads 'Tell the publisher I'd like to read this book on Kindle,' " she said. "I hope no one tells the publisher." _


Still not available for Kindle. I think another round of clicks is needed.


----------



## Meemo

I've watched the first two episodes of Wallander on PBS and really like it (and recommend it, apparently it's coming out on DVD in June), now I'm interested in reading the series, or at least the first book to see how I like it:


----------



## danfan

I can't get the Linkmaker to work for this but I'd love John Wyndham's TheChrysalids in Kindle format


----------



## WalterK

> I've watched the first two episodes of Wallander on PBS and really like it (and recommend it, apparently it's coming out on DVD in June), now I'm interested in reading the series, or at least the first book to see how I like it:


I managed to catch Firewall and really enjoyed Branaugh's performance. Looking forward to the DVD as the broadcast's sound was problematic. Wouldn't mind taking a chance on a book or two by Mankell.

- Walter.


----------



## melissaj323

Please klick on


----------



## Gertie Kindle

melissaj323 said:


> Please klick on


I can't believe the only one of Rand's books that is Kindleized is _Anthem_.


----------



## suicidepact

Wow, i just spent a while going through this thread and clicking for all the books that people have requested. It's encouraging to see how many have already been formatted for Kindle. So here's my request, it's not a big one, but one I wouldn't mind checking out:


----------



## Forster

Okay, how are these not on Kindle Yet?


----------



## CegAbq

Hi all - I've clicked on lots of these requests; here are a few I'd like.

 (one of the BEST SF tales ever written!)

The Daniel Hecht/Cree Black series:
  

 

and
 and 

Now is this eclectic or what!

Thanks very much if you can manage any of this. I love this forum.


----------



## Jesslyn

Red said:


> Please, please, please:
> 
> 
> and this:


Isn't Les Miserables already available? http://www.amazon.com/Les-Misérables/dp/B001QG02UA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1243436134&sr=1-3


----------



## Jesslyn

hackeynut said:


> I'm baffled that this isn't being listed for pre order yet:


Here it is: http://www.amazon.com/The-Scarecrow/dp/B0029KHTA8/


----------



## Jesslyn

Clicked on all, hopefully I can get some help with these.


----------



## J Dean

For those who like pulp fiction and fast action with a little bit of scifi, I think you'd like this book on kindle...

http://www.amazon.com/Harbinger-Doom-Messenger-Jay-Barbarisch/dp/1418487562%3FSubscriptionId%3D191QQXMKQHK0QVM06SG2%26tag%3Dkbpst-20%26linkCode%3Dxm2%26camp%3D2025%26creative%3D165953%26creativeASIN%3D1418487562

Sorry, I can't get the cover to show up... and no, I did NOT steal the book cover idea from him!


----------



## DonnaLee

I want "Shanghai Girls" by Lisa See...  Her characters are so full and well developed that I just hate to put the book down when it ends.  Now that I have a Kindle, would love to have her newest one. - Donnalee


----------



## drenee

I have been klicking this one as well. 
deb


----------



## chynared21

drenee said:


> I have been klicking this one as well.
> deb


*Apparently it is kindle ready now  I clicked on your link to request it and it shows that there is a kindle version.*


----------



## ladyvolz

CegAbq said:


> Hi all - I've clicked on lots of these requests; here are a few I'd like.
> 
> (one of the BEST SF tales ever written!)
> 
> 
> Now is this eclectic or what!
> 
> Thanks very much if you can manage any of this. I love this forum.


This Martin Cruz Smith is available now. Just clicked and it shows kindle ed avail.


----------



## CegAbq

ladyvolz said:


> This Martin Cruz Smith is available now. Just clicked and it shows kindle ed avail.


It was not there last night! Thanks. (It didn't even indicate it was in the works - go figure).

Jesslyn & Red - I clicked for you.


----------



## LauraB

Jesslyn said:


> Isn't Les Miserables already available? http://www.amazon.com/Les-Misérables/dp/B001QG02UA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1243436134&sr=1-3


I want the Rose translation. But thanks for checking.


----------



## J Dean

This guy, Dennis Latham, is an author who lives in the KY/IN area. Does some interesting stuff. I'd like to see this book on Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0743309057/ref=kinw_rke_rti_1


----------



## ladyvolz

Please click on these two from St. Martins Publishers. St. Martins cannot seem to get their act together and get their authors' books in kindle format in a timely manner. If you e-mail them, they will tell you they are not in the e book business and by the way, Amazon has to REQUEST their books. They then tell you to contact Amazon and request the book. At the same time, they tell their authors that Amazon is handling all the formatting to kindle and that Amazon picks and chooses the books they want. And some of their authors believe them.

Anyway, I am tendering these for clicking purposes. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixnsolid

I am pouting over this one. I want to read it now 



and would love some more klicks for these two:





Thanks


----------



## drenee

chynared21 said:


> *Apparently it is kindle ready now  I clicked on your link to request it and it shows that there is a kindle version.*


Thank you for the heads up. I was not aware it was available. 
deb


----------



## jpmorgan49

I really want Dan Brown's new book.......


----------



## Skydog

How does one embed the jacket image *and* make it an active link?

Thank you!


----------



## jpmorgan49

At the top of the page, left hand side in gold look for "link Maker:. Click on this and it takes you to another page.  Enter the name of the book and search.  When you see the book click on "make a link".  It will make several links available to the right hand side.  Usually the last one is the most use here, a picture of the book.  Click Select and it will highlight the text in the box.  Copy the highlighted text and paste in in you message....
jp


----------



## Skydog

Thank you, jp.  I was trying to link via the traditional "manual" method.  Dummy me.  

Pat


----------



## jpmorgan49

Don't feel bad, it took me a while to figure it out too.  If the book is not avaliable as a Kindle book, choose "BookS" instead of "Kindle Books".  Have fun....
jp


----------



## Skydog

I would *love* to have these on my Kindle:

Colleen McCullough's *Masters of Rome Series*. Please click on each - thank you!


----------



## Skydog

jp,

I'm with you.... waiting for Dan Brown's new one to be "Kindlized."  Clicked!

Pat


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Prediction:  Dan Brown's book is due for release in September.  It will be available immediately (if not sooner) in Kindle format, but priced at higher than 9.99.  Unless there are a lot of pre-orders and it hits NYT best seller status right away.  

I kind of expect it to be available for Kindle pre-order at some point before Sept, but will wait to purchase until the price drops below $10.

And, of course, I could be completely wrong. . . .


----------



## jpmorgan49

I hope you're right Ann.  Since Dan's other 4 books are available on Kindle it sounds like he's on the ebook bandwagon.  I too will wait until it hits the $9.99 price. 
jp


----------



## Rasputina




----------



## Mycroft




----------



## Sporadic

I'm planning to scan this as soon as I can find my copy (signed by the man himself) but I would prefer not to have to go through hours of mindnumbing work to read it on the Kindle.


----------



## KindTrish

Clan of the Cave Bear Series

I haven't read these in years and was dissapointed they were not available for Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0517189186?ie=UTF8&a=0517189186
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0553381644?ie=UTF8&a=0553381644
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0553381660?ie=UTF8&a=0553381660
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0609610597?ie=UTF8&a=0609610597

Thanks


----------



## Forster

Forster said:


> Here's some links.





KindTrish said:


> Clan of the Cave Bear Series
> 
> I haven't read these in years and was dissapointed they were not available for Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0517189186?ie=UTF8&a=0517189186
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0553381644?ie=UTF8&a=0553381644
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0553381660?ie=UTF8&a=0553381660
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0609610597?ie=UTF8&a=0609610597
> 
> Thanks


These got listed a little while ago.


----------



## Forster

Forster said:


> Seriously a series that needs kindlized:
> 
> The Belgariad by David Eddings:
> 
> Book 1, Pawn of Prophecy (sorry no link maker link)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pawn-Prophecy-Belgariad-Book-1/dp/0345335511/ref=pd_sim_b_3
> 
> 
> 
> Or if you don't want to click all of those, just click this one, a compilation of the 1st 3 books.


Bumping in Memory of the Eddings. Maybe David's passing will renew interest in these classics.

pls stay away from my bump Betsy, lol


----------



## Marci

Hi, All -

I would love to see these classics available for the Kindle:

  

Click, click, click! 

PS - I love the Belgariad series, and encourage you all to support Forster in getting the series on the Kindle


----------



## Meemo

Looks like a book my husband and I would both enjoy...


----------



## stormhawk

KindleMom said:


> I just read this book for the first time and really enjoyed it. Yes, it's 60 years old, but that adds to the likeability. _A Town Like Alice_ by Nevil Shute


You're right, it's a fantastic book. I fell in love with it during the Masterpiece Theater version starring Bryan Brown. (wow, was that really 28 years ago? Please say it ain't so!)


----------



## Silver

Got a strong recommendation on this one, and I was surprised it's not already Kindled. I appreciate your clicks.


----------



## pidgeon92

Silver said:


> Got a strong recommendation on this one, and I was surprised it's not already Kindled. I appreciate your clicks.


It's probably not Kindled because Cory Doctorow is opposed to DRM. He'd rather give it away, and it is available as a free download from his website:

http://craphound.com/littlebrother/download/

There is also a link at the top of the page for you to donate, should you choose to do so.


----------



## Silver

Silver said:


> Got a strong recommendation on this one, and I was surprised it's not already Kindled. I appreciate your clicks.


Thank you, pidgeon92, for letting me know about this.


----------



## Forster

Some more for Kindle.


----------



## Rasputina

I have this in DTB and would love to have it on kindle.


----------



## italiana_007

I'm not sure why these are not on Kindle yet. I would love to read them on Kindle and think they would be popular ....Thank you so much for clicking!


----------



## Shadowraven

Based on recommendations from others on the KBoards here:


----------



## Jesslyn

Forster said:


> Bumping in Memory of the Eddings. Maybe David's passing will renew interest in these classics.
> 
> pls stay away from my bump Betsy, lol


I wrote the publisher and was told that the Eddings' agent owns the electronic book rights, not the publisher so don't think clicking will work unless the publisher passes along the request (which I doubt). So if anyone can find out contact info for the agent, please share.

In the meantime, I would love clicks on the following:


----------



## Avalon3

This book was being Klicked for and it just became available. I read it as a DTB and now that I have it on my Kindle will read it again.


----------



## CS

CS said:


> _Khai of Khem_ by Brian Lumley (clickable link)


I'm happy to report that this is finally on Kindle. Not sure when it got added, but thank you. Gonna sample now.


----------



## KindleMom

Another book I'd love on the Kindle mostly because I keep forgetting to pick it up at the library and I've had several friends recommend it.


----------



## Rasputina

Avalon3 #888 said:


> This book was being Klicked for and it just became available. I read it as a DTB and now that I have it on my Kindle will read it again.


Thanks for letting us know, great but sad story!


----------



## JUNEBUG5

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1436366267/ref=kinw_rke_tl_1 
(sorry tried to use link-maker, but didn't work or I couldn't figure it out...) ugh.

I recently seen the movie "Changeling" and I came across this bk. I would really like to read it....but on my K! Hopefully it's "kindle-ized" soon!!


----------



## RangerXenos




----------



## Robin

Please click for me... !

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_098153600X?ie=UTF8&a=098153600X

Thank you!


----------



## zephyrs

I clicked for everyone


----------



## CegAbq

Just went in and clicked & re-clicked back to the end of May!


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

I've been clicking away until the battery in my mouse just died from exhaustion. Especially on the Mary Stewart books mentioned recently and all of the Mrs. Pollifax stories. Here's one I'd also really like to have on my kindle and would appreciate your clicks for:


----------



## Ephany

Two of the books in this series are kindled, but these 3 aren't.


----------



## ljloula

Did some klicking this morning!


----------



## jpmorgan49

I know it's beating a dead horse, and it's been here before but I'd really like this series in Kindle.  
jp


----------



## Jesslyn

Need some help on these. Thanks much


Thanks much. I've also written the publisher so hoping for a double whammy!


----------



## zephyrs

I would love to read this series on Kindle...

http://www.amazon.com/Beyond-Highland-Mist-Highlander-Book/dp/0440234808/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245281830&sr=1-1

Sorry I couldn't make the amazon link thingy work.


----------



## love2read

I read this book a long time ago but would love to see it made available for Kindle. I would love to re-read it.



Lynn M


----------



## CegAbq

Just went & clicked again; and after seeing "The Nine Lives of Clemenza" recommended over in Bargain Books, I went and looked this one up - it's a wonderful read as well:


----------



## jpmorgan49

CegAbq said:


> Just went & clicked again; and after seeing "The Nine Lives of Clemenza" recommended over in Bargain Books, I went and looked this one up - it's a wonderful read as well:


Ishmael was an excellent book, very mind expanding. The other Daniel Quinn's books are also very good.
jp


----------



## CegAbq

jpmorgan49 said:


> Ishmael was an excellent book, very mind expanding. The other Daniel Quinn's books are also very good.
> jp


Yep; I have the DTB & would buy it again if it gets kindleized

(which I don't do for most books; most books I feel I only need 1 version; another exception is the Outlander series; have got DTB & audio versions; will get the newest come 9/22 in Kindle & audio versions, but not DTB)


----------



## NessaBug

I really, really need this book for work. I'll be lucky if I get a raise, so don't even think about asking them to update our three-year-old editions. But I'd rather get this version so it doesn't walk off from my desk. Ken Doll stays in my bag.


----------



## Goofy370

Please klick these for me. I love this series and have emailed the publishers and got no response. I know the author is dead, but maybe the family will allow her early books made available for the kindle...

http://www.amazon.com/Flowers-Attic-Dollanganger-V-C-Andrews/dp/1416510885/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1245471024&sr=8-2

http://www.amazon.com/If-There-Thorns-Dollanger-Saga/dp/0671729454/ref=pd_sim_b_1

http://www.amazon.com/Petals-Wind-Dollanger-Saga-Andrews/dp/0671729470/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b

http://www.amazon.com/My-Sweet-Audrina-V-C-Andrews/dp/0671729462/ref=pd_sim_b_4


----------



## Wisteria Clematis

Please click!


----------



## Rasputina

Another one I want to be able to read on the K


----------



## mlewis78

Rasputina said:


> Another one I want to be able to read on the K


I clicked for you for kindle request. Nice bargain on the paperback. I read it in hardcover DTB when it came out and it was very good.


----------



## Rasputina

Yes it is good, I have it in DTB but I'd like to have it on K too. Thanks for clicking for me.


----------



## Rasputina




----------



## CegAbq

More clickin' when I should be workin'


----------



## KenC

So you all know this whole clicky thing can be automated right? 

When I get back home from my three weeks of travel I will have to look into making a browser script for this.


----------



## CegAbq

KenC said:


> So you all know this whole clicky thing can be automated right?
> 
> When I get back home from my three weeks of travel I will have to look into making a browser script for this.


OK - that's an incredible teaser - forget vacation - get the info out!


----------



## KenC

CegAbq said:


> OK - that's an incredible teaser - forget vacation - get the info out!


Well it is bussiness but I will see what I can do before I get back. It should be no harder then spamming some pointless internet poll for the results you want.


----------



## koolmnbv

Hi please click on this Catholic Youth Bible (thanks to Rasputina for finding it for me)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/088489794X/ref=kinw_rke_tl_1


----------



## melissaj323




----------



## Laurie

Don't force me to buy the DTB!!!


----------



## CegAbq

Laurie said:


> Don't force me to buy the DTB!!!


Oh - thanks for the tip; I didn't realize she had another one coming out; I clicked (& just put a hold on at my library!)


----------



## liannallama

Please help me click:
My FIL's book - 

My Friend's book -


----------



## suicidepact

Well, I'll add one. It seems there are no Irvine Welsh books in Kindle format. I'm off to look for them in another format for the time being. Thanks you in advance for the clicks!


----------



## koolmnbv

koolmnbv said:


> Hi please click on this Catholic Youth Bible (thanks to Rasputina for finding it for me)
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/088489794X/ref=kinw_rke_tl_1


Whew! After I learned about this thread (from another thread) and I posted my book I went back thru and Klicked on every single book on every single page in this thread. 42pages worth!

That was a LOT of Klicking. Glad this thread exists and I hope everyones books get converted to ebook.


----------



## Meemo

I want to start this series, some of the later books are on Kindle but not the first one:



Ideally (or greedily  ) I'd love to see this one on Kindle - the first 3 books in the series:


----------



## Aravis60

Please click on this one for me:


----------



## LauraB

koolmnbv said:


> Whew! After I learned about this thread (from another thread) and I posted my book I went back thru and Klicked on every single book on every single page in this thread. 42pages worth!
> 
> That was a LOT of Klicking. Glad this thread exists and I hope everyones books get converted to ebook.


Funny! Yes, I've learned to not get behind


----------



## suicidepact

I've clicked on all of these, most more than once. You gotta' love tabbed browsing, thank you Firefox! Good luck to all those who submitted some books here.


----------



## Laurie

Meemo said:


> I want to start this series, some of the later books are on Kindle but not the first one:
> 
> 
> 
> Ideally (or greedily  ) I'd love to see this one on Kindle - the first 3 books in the series:


I clicked on both for you. He's one of my favorites.


----------



## koolmnbv

Meemo said:


> I want to start this series, some of the later books are on Kindle but not the first one:





Aravis60 said:


> Please click on this one for me:


I just klicked for all 3 of these for you Meemo and Aravis! 



Red said:


> Funny! Yes, I've learned to not get behind


My goodness I will never get behind in my klicks ever again lol


----------



## Meemo

Laurie said:


> I clicked on both for you. He's one of my favorites.


Thanks! I actually e-mailed him (Harlan Coben) back in the fall asking when his earlier books in the series would be Kindle-ized, he wrote me back the same day, saying that it was supposed to happen. Still waiting though


----------



## koolmnbv

Please Klick4Kindle!


----------



## kdawna

Some really good books I also want. I spent some time clicking on here.
Kdawna


----------



## Kevis Hendrickson

Here's a gem that's going completely under the radar. The Book of Nonsense by David Michael Slater is considered in some circles to be The DaVinci Code of Young Adult literature. In fact, the publisher is moving very slow on releasing the sequel because they fear that it and its subsequent sequels are going to be banned.

I had the pleasure of reading this book in print as I received an ARC copy for review. All I can say is that this book is the best YA book I read in 2008. I was going to recommend this book to everyone here on KindleBoards when I discovered that it hasn't been published on Kindle. I urge everyone to please visit the link below and request that this book is published on Kindle. There is even talk about this book being made into a major motion picture. I think it's only fair that everyone get a chance to read this book before it ever hits the screen. So please everyone click, click away!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/1933767006/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=283155&s=books

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51PLdDCz5NL._SL500_AA240_.jpg]
[URL=http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51PLdDCz5NL._SL500_AA240_]http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51PLdDCz5NL._SL500_AA240_[/URL].jpg


----------



## drenee

Aravis60 said:


> Please click on this one for me:


This book looks really interesting. Have you read this one before? I may have to look this one up in the library. I bet it's full of great pictures. Thank you for posting. 
deb


----------



## LauraB

Kevin, I just clicked on your link for "nonsense" and it just takes me to this page.


----------



## Aravis60

drenee said:


> This book looks really interesting. Have you read this one before? I may have to look this one up in the library. I bet it's full of great pictures. Thank you for posting.
> deb


I have not read it yet, but we have copies of it at the museum where I volunteer. I've looked it over and it seems really neat. There are some really neat maps and pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Angela said:


> I was just updating my wish list at Amazon and found this book in it. I don't remember adding this book to my wish list, but after checking out the description, I would love to have this on for my Kindle! It is written by the same guy who wrote _Helter Skelter_.


I've been catching up on my klicking, so I just found this one by Angela and couldn't resist pointing out that "the same guy who wrote _Helter Skelter_," Vincent Bugliosi, is from Hibbing. 

Betsy


----------



## koolmnbv

I klicked for all newly added books on this thread.


----------



## MB

asordu said:


> Robert Heinlein - Stranger In A Strange Land
> 
> Haven't read it since I was a kid and would love to read it again.


just clicked for you hope it was a help. MB


----------



## JimJ




----------



## LisaW.

The first Samaria trilogy by Sharon Shinn. I own the trade size DTB's (and would never get rid of them - they're currently on my invisible floating bookshelf), but I'd love to have them on my kindle too.


----------



## Wildgift

Catch-22 by Joseph Heller
Geek Love by Katherine Dunn
Portnoy's Complaint by Phillip Roth, as well as his many other mid-career novels
A Prayer for Owen Meany by John Irving
Any novel by Michael Chabon
Books about The Clash and Joy Division, and other alternative music


----------



## Maxx

LisaW. said:


> The first Samaria trilogy by Sharon Shinn. I own the trade size DTB's (and would never get rid of them - they're currently on my invisible floating bookshelf), but I'd love to have them on my kindle too.
> 
> Here are the klickable links for above:


----------



## esper_d

I clicked a bunch of them for you guys! If I need one in the future, this will be the thread I turn to. In fact, I'll set up notification so I can keep klicking.


----------



## Guest

I'd love to see Wilbur Smith's "Rage" on kindle.


----------



## mlewis78

I started klicking for this one last night:



_*JFK and the Unspeakable: Why He Died and Why It Matters*_ by James Douglass.


----------



## Laurie

Saw the picture for "Pray for Death" and I thought that's what you were looking for. Only after clicking did I realize that was already available. Then I read the synopsis and it sounded pretty good. When I saw the price - only 99 cents - I had to buy it. Look forward to reading it!!


----------



## LauraB

Links for wildgift: 


  
(I'll let wild do his/her own searches for titles on the last two as I'm not familiar with the authors.


----------



## Wildgift

Red--thanks so much.  New to this; didn't realize how the whole klick thing works.  VERY nice of you!


----------



## J.T. Banks

Do any of you know if we can influence the publisher by asking that a series be uploaded?
Have any of you ever had any feedback about this?


----------



## LauraB

Wildgift said:


> Red--thanks so much. New to this; didn't realize how the whole klick thing works. VERY nice of you!


Your welcome!


----------



## mlewis78

_*The Living and the Dead: Robert McNamara and Five Lives of a Lost War *_by Paul Hendrickson


----------



## Aravis60

Please klick  for me. I read the first two books in this series on kindle when I read about them on KB, now I'd like to read this one, but it isn't kindled.


----------



## Laurie

Aravis60 said:


> Please klick  for me. I read the first two books in this series on kindle when I read about them on KB, now I'd like to read this one, but it isn't kindled.


Not my kind of story but I clicked for you anyways!! Always willing to help a fellow Kindler.


----------



## Rasputina




----------



## Aravis60

Rasputina said:


>


This sounds really interesting. I klicked it for you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

I read "Sarum".  It was good. . .he has a couple of others set in England and one in Russia.  They are "Micheneresque" in that he tends to start at the beginning of time )) and then follows a few families forward to the present.  Good way to get an overview history. . . even better if you already know a little of the history.


----------



## Rasputina

Thanks for the review Ann, I saw it when I was looking for something else and it looks really interesting.


----------



## nathan19

mlewis78 said:


> I started klicking for this one last night:
> 
> 
> 
> _*JFK and the Unspeakable: Why He Died and Why It Matters*_ by James Douglass.


ooo very nice choice


----------



## cheerio

I didnt know about this book, weird how this popped up with the news of his wife and his brother


----------



## Meemo

cheerio said:


> I didnt know about this book, weird how this popped up with the news of his wife and his brother


Which book, Cheerio?

edited to add: Never mind - I just googled it.


----------



## mlewis78

cheerio said:


> I didnt know about this book, weird how this popped up with the news of his wife and his brother


I didn't hear anything about Jackie and Bobby on the internet or news, but I noticed a book on the new book table of Borders about them. Still have no idea what it's about, so I will google or find the book in Amazon and look at the description.

In January I bought a DTB (Legacy of Secrecy by Lamar Waldron) on the same topic as the one above about JFK. I clicked like crazy to have it on kindle and it wasn't doing it, so I bought the hard cover. Now it is availalble in kindle format for $18.15.


----------



## drenee

I have been klicking this book for a long time to no avail. Thought I'd ask for some reinforcement. thank you,
deb


----------



## memac

Hi there --
I am pretty new to the Kindle. I love my 1st gen Kindle and now I can't imagine being without it! I just bought it from a friend. My question is how is it decided what is converted for the Kindle? I just read an article regarding WWII and the book "Tears in the Darkness" and was extremely disappointed to find that it's not available on Kindle   So, I am curious as the what the process entails.


----------



## drenee

First memac, welcome to the Boards.  Take a few minutes and go to Introductions and tell everyone about yourself so they can send out a hello to you.  

Second, the process by which books are available is confusing to some degree.  Authors often say it's the publishers who have the rights to convert their books to K-format.  
On the Amazon website you can klick to tell publisher you'd like the book on Kindle.  Does that work?  Some say yes, and on some books I believe it has; others say not so much.  I know most of the books I've been klicking have not been Kindlized yet.

Hope that answers your question.
deb


----------



## dwaszak

the last book in this series really left you hanging-would appreciate help with this new release Thanks!


----------



## Seamonkey

Here with my clicker ON!

And I have a new request.. this book written by an ex FBI agent who was also on Big Brother..interesting guy.


----------



## mlewis78

This came out in 1974 and was reprinted for the 40th anniversary of the Apollo 11 mission.


----------



## joanne29

My favorite book of all time, and it's sequels have not been Kindlized!



Thanks Y'all


----------



## r0b0d0c

My wife and I just watched "Terms of Endearment" on DVD tonight, and I noticed that neither it, nor its sequel, "The Evening Star" is on Kindle. I'd love to see them Kindlized!


----------



## dwaszak

Okay, I've been clicking and hope everyone out there can help again. My son would like to read "Dead Space" on his kindle, so any clicks are appreciated!


----------



## Anne

dwaszak said:


> the last book in this series really left you hanging-would appreciate help with this new release Thanks!


This series sounds good. This is the kind of seres I like. I will keep kicking on this one.


----------



## ladyvolz

OMG! Anya Seton's Katherine is now avail in kindle format. Thanks to all of you who have been clicking for the last 8 months or so! There is no picture or cover posted but here is the link.


----------



## dwaszak

Anne- it's a really good series- I read them all, and just can't wait for the newest to be on kindle!  I've recommended it to several people in my book club, and they've all enjoyed it.  Thanks for "klicking"


----------



## Anne

dwaszak said:


> Anne- it's a really good series- I read them all, and just can't wait for the newest to be on kindle! I've recommended it to several people in my book club, and they've all enjoyed it. Thanks for "klicking"


You are welcome. I started reading the sample of the first book Them Bones and bought it. Thanks I am so happy you ask for Greedy Bones to be kicked. Now I have found a new series to read. Of course now that I started the first book Them Bones. I have to keep reading.


----------



## Anne

dwaszak said:


> Okay, I've been clicking and hope everyone out there can help again. My son would like to read "Dead Space" on his kindle, so any clicks are appreciated!


I will also keep kicking this one for your son.


----------



## dwaszak

Anne- Keep on reading!!!! I hope you enjoy them as much as I have, and maybe by the time you get to it, Greedy bones will be be kindlized! And thanks for "klicking" for my son! We are a kindle family, and I now have a request for my husband:





and last:



Help me make my husband a true blue kindler PLEASE!


----------



## Anne

dwaszak said:


> Anne- Keep on reading!!!! I hope you enjoy them as much as I have, and maybe by the time you get to it, Greedy bones will be be kindlized! And thanks for "klicking" for my son! We are a kindle family, and I now have a request for my husband:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and last:
> 
> 
> 
> Help me make my husband a true blue kindler PLEASE!


dwaszak: I love a Kindle Family  More kicks for you . I will keep reading. I hope Greedy bones will be available soon.


----------



## Chloista

I want the entire Repairman Jack series by Paul Wilson on Kindle.  PRETTY PLEASE?

Also, with all the Preston/Childs "Pendergast" novels available, I sure wold appreciate the 1st two books featuring Pendergast being put on Kindle:  Relic and Reliquary.

AND how about Silence of the Lambs?


----------



## Silver

Chloista said:


> Also, with all the Preston/Childs "Pendergast" novels available, I sure wold appreciate the 1st two books featuring Pendergast being put on Kindle: Relic and Reliquary.


Chloista, I've been klicking for months for these two. Finally gave up and bought a used DTB copy of Relic. I guess I'll just have to do the same for Reliquary. Darn it, I want my Pendergast background books!


----------



## MusicSavesUs

The Executioner's Song by Norman Mailer

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0375700811?ie=UTF8&a=0375700811


----------



## Chloista

Silver said:


> Chloista, I've been klicking for months for these two. Finally gave up and bought a used DTB copy of Relic. I guess I'll just have to do the same for Reliquary. Darn it, I want my Pendergast background books!


A ha! Another Pendergast fan!


----------



## Magpie

Okay, so don't make fun of me. I fell in love with books when I started reading Little House On The Prairie. Every couple of years I drag them out and read them again. I would love to be able to read them on my kindle


----------



## dwaszak

Another Pendergast fan here will klick as well!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

The new book by Audry Niffeneger


----------



## Chloista

dwaszak said:


> Another Pendergast fan here will klick as well!!!


Yaaay!


----------



## koolmnbv

Just coming by to catch up on all the Klicks.


----------



## dwaszak

koolmnbv said:


> Just coming by to catch up on all the Klicks.


THANKS! we can use all the help we can get!


----------



## koolmnbv

dwaszak said:


> THANKS! we can use all the help we can get!


No problem, I know how you feel.

Everytime I notice a page or two has filled up I will come by and klick on everyone else's books for them. I just wish we knew the process that goes along with klickin, or if there is any direct link to our klicks turning these books into K books.

But either way I will still Klick!


----------



## mlewis78

Just watched the movie on dvd that is based on this book. It was originally titled *Lost Moon*.


----------



## MusicSavesUs

House of Leaves by Mark Z. Danielewski
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0375703764?ie=UTF8&a=0375703764


----------



## koolmnbv

koolmnbv said:


> Please Klick4Kindle!


I am reposting and quoting my own post not to try to get more klicks but because It is hard to go back through the lists and find the ones I previously posted. Thanks


----------



## dwaszak

koolmnbv said:


> No problem, I know how you feel.
> 
> Everytime I notice a page or two has filled up I will come by and klick on everyone else's books for them. I just wish we knew the process that goes along with klickin, or if there is any direct link to our klicks turning these books into K books.
> 
> But either way I will still Klick!


Kool- It would be interesting to know how the process works. Like you, I just come in and klick every couple of days!


----------



## koolmnbv

dwaszak said:


> Kool- It would be interesting to know how the process works. Like you, I just come in and klick every couple of days!


It would be great if the publisher said "if xxxx book gets 10,000 clicks than obviously it is popular and wanted so then we will turn it into a Kindle book" that would be the ideal situation.


----------



## drenee

koolmnbv said:


> It would be great if the publisher said "if xxxx book gets 10,000 clicks than obviously it is popular and wanted so then we will turn it into a Kindle book" that would be the ideal situation.


I like that idea. I've been klicking on some books for so long that I've given up and started looking for them in paperback or hardback version. 
deb


----------



## Jesslyn

I'd appreciate your help on these:

BTW, thanks for helping get Books 1 & 2 in this series Kindled.


----------



## KindleMom

I've emailed Brandon Mull about getting Fablehaven on the Kindle. My kids love that series! But he never wrote me back. Maybe I'll try again.

And if anyone else wants to try...

[email protected]

http://www.brandonmull.com/


----------



## Aravis60

So far, I've only read the first two in the Fablehaven series, but I thought that they were pretty good. I klicked for you.


----------



## threeundertwo

OK, I've waded through almost all the pages here, and I'm so happy to see some of the original requests are now available on Kindle.  Just a few questions from a newbie;

1.  Are we sure that clicking more than once on a book registers as an additional vote?  Perhaps Amazon only counts one vote per ISP address?

2.  Has someone considered creating a master list so we don't have to load pages and pages of this thread every day?  (I'm not volunteering.)


----------



## drenee

We did have someone a while back who did the painstaking job of creating a master list.  I can't remember who it was now, but I know it took her a very long time.  
deb


----------



## sjc

Ditto:  Time Traveler's Wife.
I wanted to read it before the movie is released; but refuse to buy the DTB.


----------



## LisaW.

Two new releases (8/4) from St. Martin's Press are not available on Kindle. Why, oh why?
 

Although with all the bad reviews about Bad Moon Rising, I'll probably just get the book from the library.


----------



## LauraB

Please, please, please, click for me:  
it is close to 1,000 pages and would be so much easier to read on kindle


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Yeah. . . .I click that one regularly. . . . .


----------



## chilady1

This has to be one of the best fantasy series I have ever read. I really hope to see the earlier books on Kindle real soon. I don't want to replace all my DTBs with Kindle editions but this series is at the top of the list. It has been a long time since I read these books.

*The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant*
  

*The Second Chronicles of Thomas Covenant*


----------



## Forster

chilady1 said:


> This has to be one of the best fantasy series I have ever read. I really hope to see the earlier books on Kindle real soon. I don't want to replace all my DTBs with Kindle editions but this series is at the top of the list. It has been a long time since I read these books.
> 
> *The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant*
> 
> 
> *The Second Chronicles of Thomas Covenant*


All good books.


----------



## threeundertwo

Thank you for reminding me about those.  I bet my son would love them.  When did they first come out?  I remember reading them when I was pretty young (which was a very long time ago.  *sigh*)


----------



## Forster

threeundertwo said:


> Thank you for reminding me about those. I bet my son would love them. When did they first come out? I remember reading them when I was pretty young (which was a very long time ago. *sigh*)


Ballantine/DelRay Published the 1st three in 1978. The second trilogy came out in the early 80s.


----------



## LauraB

Ann in Arlington said:


> Yeah. . . .I click that one regularly. . . . .


Thanks, I really want to read it, and will in DTB in December if it isn't in Kindle by then, **keeping fingers crossed**


----------



## Sofie

Sherrilyn Kenyon's Bad Moon Rising is now on Kindle for 9.99.


----------



## Anne

This book is availabel on Kindle again:


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Thanks for the heads up!  I've been waiting for that one.


----------



## Anne

Ann in Arlington said:


> Thanks for the heads up! I've been waiting for that one.


You are welcome. I have been waiting to read the first one. I want to wait till the second one came out one Kindle. All the rest of the series is on Kindle.


----------



## Rasputina

I'd like to have a kindle copy of this book


----------



## threeundertwo

I do have a dilapidated copy of this but would much rather read it on the Kindle. Everyone who has recommended it to me has really loved it.


----------



## Neekeebee

This is the first time I've really looked at this thread. Spent half the morning clicking. It was great to see that many of the request from earlier have been Kindle-ized! Go, Kindlers! I also loved being reminded of some of my all-time favorite books: _Ender's Game_, _Where the Red Fern Grows_, _The Neverending Story_...

Here's one I've always wanted to read:

Please click!

N


----------



## drenee

I am happy to announce that an author I have been klicking on for several months is finally becoming available. Maeve Binchy. 
 
The link is to the DTB. Not all of her books are available yet, but it's a start.
I'm off to klick on some of my other authors. 
deb


----------



## Jesslyn

Jesslyn said:


> I'd appreciate your help on these:
> 
> BTW, thanks for helping get Books 1 & 2 in this series Kindled.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks all! Green has been published for the Kindle, still waiting on the other two.


----------



## Jesslyn

KindleMom said:


> I've emailed Brandon Mull about getting Fablehaven on the Kindle. My kids love that series! But he never wrote me back. Maybe I'll try again.
> 
> And if anyone else wants to try...
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://www.brandonmull.com/


I have as well, no reply for me either.


----------



## LisaW.

LisaW. said:


> Two new releases (8/4) from St. Martin's Press are not available on Kindle. Why, oh why?
> 
> 
> Although with all the bad reviews about Bad Moon Rising, I'll probably just get the book from the library.


Both of these are now available on Kindle!


----------



## mistyd107




----------



## Neekeebee

mistyd107 said:


>


Just klicked! That has been on my TBR list for a while. I even have the DTB sitting on my shelf. (Looks at bookshelf, sighs, and picks up Kindle again.)

N


----------



## Meemo

mistyd107 said:


>


One of my favorite books ever - I'd love to read it again one day so I'm clicking!


----------



## DYB

So all this "Clicking" we are doing... I contacted one publisher directly a few days ago. It's Oxford University Press, which publishes a lot of Literature (Classics.) These are the serious editions, not your average "99 cents for the complete works of Shakespeare" types. Anyway, I contacted them to ask them to make certain titles they have available on Kindle and this is the response I got:

_It is actually Amazon /Kindle ebook store prerogative to carry or not carry our title, so you really need to contact Amazon.

On the buy page for any print book, Amazon has provided the means for an individual to express their interest in seeing that title in the Kindle store. Although the key says "tell the publisher," it actually sends the info to the Amazon Kindle ebook store sales team.

Also, any issues you have with a Kindle product do have to be addressed with them._

I wonder if this is true across the board or just amazon's deal with Oxford University Press.


----------



## pidgeon92

I'm not buying that Amazon chooses what does or doesn't get sold in the e-book store. If they are going to allow independent authors to upload their own books, I can't fathom why they would not accept books from a publisher.

As for the "request this book" button going to Amazon, that only makes sense. I imagine they provide publishers with some kind of report on a regular basis regarding which books have been requested. It would be overwhelming for a publisher to get each individual request.


----------



## DYB

pidgeon>  I don't know what the truth is anymore because one Oxford University Press title I bought (Alexandre Dumas' "Twenty Years After") was coming up in my Kindle under A instead of D (which is really annoying.)  I contacted Amazon by phone and the person I spoke to - after speaking to her supervisor - told me that Amazon had nothing to do with how books are entered into the database and they cannot fix it.  (This is really ridiculous.  I mean, it's their database, software, hardware - and they can't do anything about it??!!)  Then after I enquired if Amazon can contact the publisher and ask them to make changes she said that they can't.  That I had to google the publisher and contact them directly.  So Amazon washes their hands of the whole thing.  This is when I googled and contacted the publisher directly with a few issues and questions.  And the response, which I partially posted above, told me that Amazon is responsible for everything.

Basically, nobody wants to take any responsibility.  Who's in charge over there?!


----------



## Jesslyn

DYB said:


> So all this "Clicking" we are doing... I contacted one publisher directly a few days ago. It's Oxford University Press, which publishes a lot of Literature (Classics.) These are the serious editions, not your average "99 cents for the complete works of Shakespeare" types. Anyway, I contacted them to ask them to make certain titles they have available on Kindle and this is the response I got:
> 
> _It is actually Amazon /Kindle ebook store prerogative to carry or not carry our title, so you really need to contact Amazon.
> 
> On the buy page for any print book, Amazon has provided the means for an individual to express their interest in seeing that title in the Kindle store. Although the key says "tell the publisher," it actually sends the info to the Amazon Kindle ebook store sales team.
> 
> Also, any issues you have with a Kindle product do have to be addressed with them._
> 
> I wonder if this is true across the board or just amazon's deal with Oxford University Press.


I have gotten similar responses from Tor Books, Simon & Schuster and Orbit (and others) so I think this is the real deal. In contacting CS regarding availability on a book that the author (Kate Elliott) told me should be available, it took about a week, then the book 'magically' appeared. I would imagine that this is only for newer books and the larger houses as I have also contacted some smaller houses who said that they were working on getting ebook availability. This may explain some of the gaps in book series and non-availability of older books/series starters.


----------



## MariaESchneider

> Personal Message (Offline)
> 
> Re: I want this book on Kindle! (Come in and klick!)
> « Reply #1137 on: Yesterday at 08:27:51 PM »
> Reply with quoteQuote
> So all this "Clicking" we are doing... I contacted one publisher directly a few days ago. It's Oxford University Press, which publishes a lot of Literature (Classics.) These are the serious editions, not your average "99 cents for the complete works of Shakespeare" types. Anyway, I contacted them to ask them to make certain titles they have available on Kindle and this is the response I got:
> 
> It is actually Amazon /Kindle ebook store prerogative to carry or not carry our title, so you really need to contact Amazon.


It doesn't make a lot of sense to me. the publishers "own" the e-book rights--or the author does. Amazon, so far as I know, doesn't buy the rights to any of that, so how could they just put up a kindle book


----------



## Meemo

DYB said:


> So all this "Clicking" we are doing... I contacted one publisher directly a few days ago. It's Oxford University Press, which publishes a lot of Literature (Classics.) These are the serious editions, not your average "99 cents for the complete works of Shakespeare" types. Anyway, I contacted them to ask them to make certain titles they have available on Kindle and this is the response I got:
> 
> _It is actually Amazon /Kindle ebook store prerogative to carry or not carry our title, so you really need to contact Amazon.
> 
> On the buy page for any print book, Amazon has provided the means for an individual to express their interest in seeing that title in the Kindle store. Although the key says "tell the publisher," it actually sends the info to the Amazon Kindle ebook store sales team.
> 
> Also, any issues you have with a Kindle product do have to be addressed with them._
> 
> I wonder if this is true across the board or just amazon's deal with Oxford University Press.


But here's the thing - Amazon can't sell it until the publisher makes it available for them to sell. Amazon's prerogative? Logically (and economically) speaking, it hardly makes sense for Amazon to not sell something that a legitimate publisher makes available. Sure the "button" goes to Amazon - and (theoretically) pass the info on to the publisher. Sounds to me like publishers are abdicating responsibility - maybe they're behind the power curve and aren't ready to sell e-books yet.


----------



## ladyvolz

DYB said:


> So all this "Clicking" we are doing... I contacted one publisher directly a few days ago. It's Oxford University Press, which publishes a lot of Literature (Classics.) These are the serious editions, not your average "99 cents for the complete works of Shakespeare" types. Anyway, I contacted them to ask them to make certain titles they have available on Kindle and this is the response I got:
> 
> _It is actually Amazon /Kindle ebook store prerogative to carry or not carry our title, so you really need to contact Amazon.
> 
> On the buy page for any print book, Amazon has provided the means for an individual to express their interest in seeing that title in the Kindle store. Although the key says "tell the publisher," it actually sends the info to the Amazon Kindle ebook store sales team.
> 
> Also, any issues you have with a Kindle product do have to be addressed with them._
> 
> I wonder if this is true across the board or just amazon's deal with Oxford University Press.


Actually, Amazon cannot publish a book in digital format UNTIL it is submitted by the publisher (or the author). It is a digital rights issue. I can assure you that if Amazon had or could get the digital rights to all books, those books would be avail in an instant. The publishers have used this excuse since the winter of 08 as a reason their books are not avail. Meaning they push you back to Amazon and tell you it is Amazon's decision/fault.

Many small press pubs are taking a wait and see on e-book popularity. The reason is the cost for them to set up books for digital formatting. Their other alternative from doing it in house is to contract with another company who specializes in digital formatting. Either way would cost them extra money that they do not want to spend just yet. These small pubs may test the waters with one or two books, but so far still seem to take a wait and see attitude on digital content.

And yes I do know all about this. The company I work for is a wholesale distributor of mags and books. Pubs are around us all the time. With the exceptions of Harper Collins and Putnam and a couple of others, the rest all hissy fit about e-books, the alleged cost, the nerve of Amazon to offer a just published book at $9.99, the nerve of Amazon to expect digital books to wholesale at a lower cost than HB/TPB/MMPB. I was excited to see Sony drop prices, and to see B&N enter the fray. Pretty soon they will all have to get on the bandwagon or be left far far behind.

gail

P.S. Some even tell their authors that the reason their books are not avail in kindle format is that Amazon has not requested it yet. They tell authors to respond to requests for their books by telling the requester it is Amazon's fault the book is not avail and to please call Amazon.

Also for complete irony, some of the major publishers (over a year and a half ago) started experimenting with the Sony Reader . they bought them for their sales reps and now send them Advance Reading Copies of upcoming books to download to the Sony. They started this experiment in order to SAVE on the cost of publishing ARC's, i.e., the cost of printing, binding, mailing them out, etc.


----------



## ladyvolz

Oh yes, this one is now avail in kindle format, thanks for all the clicks



this link is to the DTB, couldn't find kindle ed through link-maker. But you can go to the kindle ed from this book.

gail


----------



## mistyd107

I LOVE Nicholas Sparks and his new one is out in a couple of weeks but no Kindle preorder option yet Release date is 9/8


----------



## Sparkplug

This book was highly recommended to me on two seperate occassions. Please click on it for me. Thanks!


----------



## drenee

ladyvolz said:


> Oh yes, this one is now avail in kindle format, thanks for all the clicks
> 
> 
> 
> this link is to the DTB, couldn't find kindle ed through link-maker. But you can go to the kindle ed from this book.
> 
> gail


I was klicking this one at the beginning of the week. I'm very happy. Thanks for letting us know.
deb


----------



## esper_d

I've been klicking for everyone else and finally I have a request for all of you to klick for: (thanks!)

http://www.amazon.com/Rhiannon-Goddess-Training-Traci-Hall/dp/1932815589/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251069967&sr=1-12
http://www.amazon.com/Beautys-Curse-Boadicea-Traci-Hall/dp/1933836563/ref=sr_1_5?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1251069967&sr=1-5


----------



## Meemo

Been wanting to read this series, but the first book isn't Kindle-ized...


----------



## dragonfly

I Just finished reading "The End of Mr. Y" by Scarlett Thomas
http://www.amazon.com/End-Mr-Y-Scarlett-Thomas/dp/1847671179/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_1

I love the way this aurthor writes! The above book is like an Alice adventure in wonderland type of story with many twists and turns along the way it kept me glued until done.

I would love to see her other books be available on Kindle, as I read the one above in paperback.

http://www.amazon.com/PopCo-Scarlett-Thomas/dp/015603137X/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_2


----------



## mistyd107




----------



## webhill

I very much want this on Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Wine-Secrets-Winemakers-Sommeliers-Connoisseurs/dp/1594742618/ref=reg_hu-wl_item-added

(hopefully that link works... it is Marnie Olds' Wine Secrets!)
Thanks for clicking!


----------



## MarthaT

webhill said:


> I very much want this on Kindle:
> http://www.amazon.com/Wine-Secrets-Winemakers-Sommeliers-Connoisseurs/dp/1594742618/ref=reg_hu-wl_item-added
> 
> (hopefully that link works... it is Marnie Olds' Wine Secrets!)
> Thanks for clicking!


I'd be interested in that as well


----------



## dragonfly

I would love to have this for Kindle


----------



## esper_d

Nevermind, turns out the next poster found it on Kindle for me. Strange that it doesn't say that through the hardback version.

Thanks.


----------



## mistyd107

esper_d said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Finger-Lickin-Fifteen-Stephanie-Hardcover/dp/B002ECUEUS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252101266&sr=8-2


It is here you go http://www.amazon.com/Finger-Lickin-Fifteen-Stephanie-ebook/dp/B002FB68CG/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## esper_d

http://www.amazon.com/Necromancer-Secrets-Immortal-Nicholas-Flamel/dp/0385735316/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1252103486&sr=8-4

Thanks! (No image available through the link maker)


----------



## danfan

Please help me get these on Kindle!


Délon City (Oz Chronicles, Book 2)


Catching Fire (The Second Book of the Hunger Games)


----------



## mlewis78

This is a bio of L. Frank Baum that I would like to read on kindle:


----------



## BlakeMP

Forgive me if this has been mentioned already, but it's a long thread and I'm new.  

L. Frank Baum wrote 15 OZ books, all of which are available on the Kindle. After his death, his associates Ruth Plumbly Thomson and John R. Neill went on to write several others which, along with Baum's, are considered the "official" Oz canon by purists. I've only been able to locate TWO of these so far. I'd love to see the rest of them make it to the Kindle.


----------



## mlewis78

There are a number of free Oz books by L. Frank Baum in manybooks.net.  I located them by author's name.


----------



## BlakeMP

mlewis78 said:


> There are a number of free Oz books by L. Frank Baum in manybooks.net. I located them by author's name.


Oh yes, I've got all the Baum books. It's the ones by other authors -- specifically Ruth Plumbly Thompson and John R. Neill -- that I'm really interested in. I'll check manybooks.net out, though.


----------



## Aravis60

I searched for this book and I don't think that it has been mentioned yet:


----------



## geniebeanie

One of my all time favorite book is  To Kill A Mockinbird.  I cannot believe it is not on kindle.  Please request this great book on kindle.


----------



## esper_d

geniebeanie said:


> One of my all time favorite book is To Kill A Mockinbird. I cannot believe it is not on kindle. Please request this great book on kindle.


Please add a link so we can klick, thanks.


----------



## Rasputina

Ham Biscuits, Hostess Gowns, and Other Southern Specialties: An Entertaining Life (with Recipes) (Paperback)
by Julia Reed


----------



## LauraB

esper_d said:


> Please add a link so we can klick, thanks.


From geniebeanie's number of posts I think maybe he/she might not know how, so here is one. Hope I'm not interfering 



Also got caught up on my clicking


----------



## Aravis60

Aravis60 said:


> Thanks!


I just noticed the other day that this one has been kindle-ized. The Time Paradox (kindle)


----------



## mistyd107

and


----------



## Robin

Please click:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_1933372605?ie=UTF8&a=1933372605


----------



## MariaESchneider

I was out on Amazon and noticed that John Levitt's new book "Unleashed" finally has the cover art...but was HORRIFIED to find that there is no Kindle version pre-announced/pre-order. New Tricks, the second in the series is out on Kindle. Dog Days, the first is NOT.

KLICK!!!!





This is my favorite UF series. I'm guessing that since Unleashed is out in November that they might "forget" to Kindle-ize it. I'll keep reminding them...


----------



## Tippy

Saw this woman on Oprah. She is the daughter of a serial killer -- The Happy Face killer. Book looks good. Wish it were on Kindle.


----------



## BlakeMP

Are the Kindle editions usually announced for pre-order at the same time as the paper editions? Last I checked, they're accepting pre-orders for Stephen King's next book, _Under the Dome_, but it wasn't marked as being available for the Kindle yet.


----------



## MariaESchneider

Blake,  Seems to me to be hit/miss.  Like the book I posted about above...I think when it doesn't show for pre-order that isn't a good sign.  I think it means it isn't yet been kindle-ized.  So I keep klicking...I don't know what makes a publisher do one book and not others, but it is annoying.


----------



## Jesslyn

KindleMom said:


> I've emailed Brandon Mull about getting Fablehaven on the Kindle. My kids love that series! But he never wrote me back. Maybe I'll try again.
> 
> And if anyone else wants to try...
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> http://www.brandonmull.com/
> 
> Just to let everyone know, Fablehaven is now available on Kindle. I'd post a link, but this is from my iPhone


----------



## kevindorsey

Kindle users get theirs. Very good.


----------



## Neekeebee

I read two of this mystery series awhile back, but would love to complete my collection on Kindle! Kate Ross died in 1998 at a young age after writing only 4 books in the Julian Kestrel series set in Victorian London. All of the books have excellent reviews on Amazon. If you like mysteries where all the clues are there for the reader to figure out the ending, you will enjoy these. Please klick!



































N


----------



## Seamonkey

I'll be clicking.. I tend not to remember this thread since Book Bazaar was broken off, but I'll click while watching tv!

I want to start clicking now for this one so hopefully they will get the message and put it on Kindle at the same time they release the DTB in April. I'm so excited that Anne Lamott is writing a novel!! (I mean she has written a good number but not recently)


----------



## Seamonkey

The Patrick Swayze book is on Kindle now,but was a bit ambitiously priced for my blood.. so I'll wait.











I'm finding myself increasingly frustrated that the link to request a Kindle edition is more and more frequently NOT appearing when I go to check out a book and would want it on Kindle. What's with THAT?


----------



## tnafbrat

Zipping through to pg 48 here and probably duplicating some:

All of Robert B. Parker's "Spenser" novels
All of Anne McCaffrey's book "Pern" and otherwise
All of Carolyn Hayes "Death on Demand" series
All of Joan Hess's "Claire Mallory" series
and
The Archy McNally series that was started by Lawrence Sanders


----------



## webhill

My childrens' school administration is recommending all parents read this book:



I'd love it if you could help me out with some clicks to get it available in Kindle format!!

Thanks,
Hillary


----------



## drenee

Webhill, I have klicked for you.
deb


----------



## r0b0d0c

Seamonkey said:


> The Patrick Swayze book is on Kindle now,but was a bit ambitiously priced for my blood.. so I'll wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm finding myself increasingly frustrated that the link to request a Kindle edition is more and more frequently NOT appearing when I go to check out a book and would want it on Kindle. What's with THAT?


I waited for it to drop to $9.99 - tonight it is!


----------



## LauraB

I really want to read this when it comes out


----------



## tnafbrat

Ok, I caught up on clicking


----------



## geneven

One heck of a good pioneer book is Giants on the Earth, by Rolvaag. I didn't even see a place to click to recommend that it be made available on Kindle -- doesn't everything have a Kindle-click area? Here's another Giants on the Earth on Amazon, but it is sci-fi, looks pretty bad.)

Many great  contemporary authors are shockingly underrepresented on Kindle. The Updike Rabbit series, for example, is not Kindlelized.

Doris Lessing has some intriguing sci-fi that is not available in Kindle. I would like to take another look at the Canopus in Argos series. Her famous Golden Notebook is not on Kindle. I thought her five-book Children of Violence series was great -- it's not Kindlelized. 

Saul Bellow has nothing in Kindle.

B. Traven, who wrote Treasure of the Sierra Madre, Death Ship, and many other fine books, has nothing in Kindle. He is a fascinating, distinctive writer, and a mystery -- it's unclear, for example, what  the original language of his books was. 

A book by Hilary Mantel that  just won the prestigious Booker Prize is not on Kindle, though other books of hers are.


----------



## Neekeebee

The Ark: A Novel

N


----------



## Rebekah

I've been clicking. I'd also like to see this one on Kindle; the first three books in the series are available, but this one isn't for some odd reason. Thanks!

http://www.amazon.com/Three-Weddings-Mitzvah-Bloomberg-Place/dp/1589191080/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1255574119&sr=8-1


----------



## Avalon3

mistyd107 said:


>


I've been Klicking for this book for awhile. Hard to believe this popular book isn't available for the Kindle.


----------



## Snorkledorf

Edward de Bono's books about thinking and creativity are all missing except for "Free or Unfree." I picked that up, but there are like 30-something books that are AWOL, even the classics like Six Thinking Hats and Lateral Thinking.

I mean, I know I'm already smart because I've picked up a Kindle  but one always tries to improve...


----------



## mlewis78

Avalon3, I just clicked on Lonesome Dove for you twice.  I can't believe that the list price on the hardcover is $32 and 17 for the paperback (although Amazon discounts them).  I suppose it's considered a modern classic.


----------



## vsch

The first three were bundled, now I want the next three!!! Thank you.


----------



## RavenclawPrefect

I have not read through 45 pages of the thread but I would love to see the Little House books by Laura Ingalls Wilder available for Kindle


----------



## patrisha w.

YES!!!!  {Dances up and down!} After lots of clicking, _The Bone Doll's Twin_ by Lynn Flewelling is FINALLY available for Kindle. It is the first one in the Tamir trilogy. Oddly enough, the second and the third have been available for a long time.

This is a trilogy I recommend highly. You can find it here...

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=node%3D154606011&field-keywords=lynn+flewelling&x=0&y=0

Patrisha


----------



## Maxx

My sixth grade teacher read us this book. I don't remember the details of the story, but I do remember that I really liked it. It has been out of print for a long time, so it is very hard to find. It is very very expensive to buy a used copy online. If it could get re-issued on Kindle I would be so happy .

The Chestry Oak by Kate Seredy

http://www.amazon.com/Chestry-Oak-Kate-Seredy/dp/B0019FSH1Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1256230937&sr=8-2


----------



## pidgeon92

Maxx said:


> My sixth grade teacher read us this book. I don't remember the details of the story, but I do remember that I really liked it. It has been out of print for a long time, so it is very hard to find. It is very very expensive to buy a used copy online. If it could get re-issued on Kindle I would be so happy .
> 
> The Chestry Oak by Kate Seredy


I clicked it for you, but it being so old I don't hold out a lot of hope for it to appear any time soon.... If you really want to read it, you might want to check out your public library system.... I didn't find a copy out here in the 'burbs, but there are two Chicago libraries that have it on their shelves.


----------



## TheSeagull

Klicked on all recent requests! 
Here's a few that I would like on Kindle:






















Thanks! And does anybody know if there is a way to request books for specific regions? In the UK we do not have many books that the US has such as the Hitchhiker's series, The God Delusion and A Briefer History of Time.


----------



## Jaasy

I would like to read this series on Kindle...

Dave Robicheaux Series by James Lee Burke


----------



## Capri142

All of john D MacDonalds books....ALL OF THEM!


----------



## mistyd107

any book in this series


----------



## ladyvolz

just a note that James Clavell's Shogun has been released in kindle ed.  The book is not linked to the PB edition if you have it saved in your wish list.  You would need to do a separate search for it.


----------



## Annalog

Their earlier book is on Kindle, hopefully this one will be available for Kindle soon. 
EDIT: I just posted on their Website asking when the Kindle version would be available. 
EDIT: The response on their Website was that decision was between the Publishers and Amazon.
Changed image to clickable request.


----------



## Batgirl

I can't believe the older Pat Conroy books aren't available for Kindle.  I'm reading South of Broad now, and was going to go back and re-read the older stuff (Prince of Tides, Lords of Discipline, etc.), but they weren't available.

-Lynda


----------



## LaRita

mistyd107 said:


> any book in this series


All but the first 3 are available on Kindle. I know, I splurged a couple of months ago. 

LaRita


----------



## 911jason

This is the new book by Joseph Wambaugh, coming out Nov. 24th, but not available for Kindle yet!!! Please click!



Thanks!
=)


----------



## scott_audio

I read _A Walk Across America_ by Peter Jenkins a long time ago and would like it on my Kindle, please click the image  Thanks!


----------



## webhill

ravenclawprefect said:


> I have not read through 45 pages of the thread but I would love to see the Little House books by Laura Ingalls Wilder available for Kindle


FWIW, most of the books ARE available - unofficially. http://www.mobileread.com/forums/ebooks.php?do=getall&order=asc&sort=ebook&ltr=W&page=20 
scroll down to "Wilder, Laura Ingalls," and you will see the beginning of the list of her available books. For Kindle, you want the .prc ones. Now, these books are available out of copyright in Canada only as far as I know. I have to admit, however, that I did download them for my kids, and sent a donation to the Laura Ingalls museum. That's what let me sleep at night. I wasn't going to buy the paper ones. I already have them but they are falling apart and I don't want my kids handling them and making them fall apart worse!


----------



## mistyd107




----------



## Neekeebee

I just clicked, but I'm surprised the Melody Carlson book isn't already available on Kindle.  Wasn't book 1 a freebie recently?

N


----------



## mistyd107

Neekeebee said:


> I just clicked, but I'm surprised the Melody Carlson book isn't already available on Kindle. Wasn't book 1 a freebie recently?
> 
> N


yes and that's what is strange...the first 3 in the series are on kindle, nut the conclusion to the series is not.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jaasy said:


> I would like to read this series on Kindle...
> 
> Dave Robicheaux Series by James Lee Burke


I'd love to read them all, too! Here are links to klick to request and links for the latest ones to buy! (Bodes well that the whole series will someday be available!) NOTE: Clicking the links for the first 11 books request that that book be on Kindle; you will make the request by clicking below and will end up at the Thank You page. 

Betsy

Not Available on Kindle (klick links below to request)
1. The Neon Rain (1987) 
2. Heaven's Prisoners (198
3. Black Cherry Blues (1989)
4. A Morning for Flamingos (1990)
5. A Stained White Radiance (1992)
6.  In the Electric Mist with Confederate Dead (1993)
7. Dixie City Jam (1994)
8. Burning Angel (1995)
9. Cadillac Jukebox (1995)
10. Sunset Limited (199
11. Purple Cane Road (2000)

Available on Kindle
12. Jolie Blon's Bounce (2002)








13. Last Car to Elysian Fields (2003)








14. Crusader's Cross (2005)








15. Pegasus Descending (2006)








16.The Tin Roof Blowdown (2007)








17. Swan Peak (200


----------



## 911jason

It seems so counter-intuitive to me that a publisher would make the first parts of a series unavailable... if I am new to the series, there is no way I'm going to buy ANY of them until I can start at the beginning!


----------



## Jaasy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'd love to read them all, too! Here are links to klick to request and links for the latest ones to buy! (Bodes well that the whole series will someday be available!)
> 
> Betsy
> 
> Not Available on Kindle (klick links below to request)
> 1. The Neon Rain (1987)
> 2. Heaven's Prisoners (198
> 3. Black Cherry Blues (1989)
> 4. A Morning for Flamingos (1990)
> 5. A Stained White Radiance (1992)
> 6.  In the Electric Mist with Confederate Dead (1993)
> 7. Dixie City Jam (1994)
> 8. Burning Angel (1995)
> 9. Cadillac Jukebox (1995)
> 10. Sunset Limited (199
> 11. Purple Cane Road (2000)
> 
> Available on Kindle
> 12. Jolie Blon's Bounce (2002)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13. Last Car to Elysian Fields (2003)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14. Crusader's Cross (2005)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15. Pegasus Descending (2006)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.The Tin Roof Blowdown (2007)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17. Swan Peak (200


Betsy, all your link are of the "clicked" page, instead of the page you click -- just so you know. I went ahead and clicked on return to this item page though...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

In this case, I don't think it's so much that the publisher WON'T make the first part of the series available; it's more that they HAVE NOT made the first part available...yet.  I fully expect the older books to be available, too.  I imagine the newer the book, the easier to convert the data.  As they've published the newer ones, they've made them available as ebooks in addition to paper.  I have three series that I've had in paper until my Kindle.  The latest ones I've bought only on the Kindle.  So, they're not just trolling for new readers.  

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jaasy said:


> Betsy, all your link are of the "clicked" page, instead of the page you click -- just so you know. I went ahead and clicked on return to this item page though...


Actually, the links in my message are the actual "I want this book on Kindle" for that title. Once you've clicked the link, you've requested the book. Sorry for the confusion. I'll clarify that in my post.

Betsy


----------



## 911jason

Betsy the Quilter said:


> In this case, I don't think it's so much that the publisher WON'T make the first part of the series available; it's more that they HAVE NOT made the first part available...yet. I fully expect the older books to be available, too. I imagine the newer the book, the easier to convert the data. As they've published the newer ones, they've made them available as ebooks in addition to paper. I have three series that I've had in paper until my Kindle. The latest ones I've bought only on the Kindle. So, they're not just trolling for new readers.
> 
> Betsy


I know they aren't _just_ trolling for new readers, but by releasing them in reverse order or midway through a series, they are eliminating many potential readers from buying their books. I find it very hard to believe that a big publishing company can't convert any one of their books in a few hours. A small investment of their time to increase potential sales if you ask me.


----------



## Jaasy

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Actually, the links in my message are the actual "I want this book on Kindle" for that title. Once you've clicked the link, you've requested the book. Sorry for the confusion. I'll clarify that in my post.
> 
> Betsy


So if I click on your link, I don't have to click back and click again? Wow, that is so neat. I didn't realize that!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

911jason said:


> I know they aren't _just_ trolling for new readers, but by releasing them in reverse order or midway through a series, they are eliminating many potential readers from buying their books. I find it very hard to believe that a big publishing company can't convert any one of their books in a few hours. A small investment of their time to increase potential sales if you ask me.


I think it's just not that big a market share yet...someday! 

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Jaasy said:


> So if I click on your link, I don't have to click back and click again? Wow, that is so neat. I didn't realize that!!!


Yes, I right-clicked on the link and copied the link location, then pasted it in my message. Thanks for letting me know I wasn't clear that those were the "I Want This Book on Kindle" links.   I'm waiting for the early JLBs to be on Kindle too. I'm confident they will be eventually.

Betsy


----------



## scott_audio

How can they not have _The Catcher in the Rye_ on kindle yet?  I have no idea why I always feel the urge to buy that book.

It would be nice to read it again on my soon-to-arrive Kindle DX, so please feel compelled to click the link or the picture below to request it for the Kindle.


----------



## scott_audio

These link to the 'Request Book for Kindle' page - please click them, it's easy and fun!

Jean Auel - The Shelters of Stone
Jean Auel - The Valley of Horses
Jean Auel - The Plains of Passage
Jean Auel - The Clan of the Cave Bear
Jean Auel - The Mammoth Hunters


----------



## scott_audio

Red said:


> I really want to read this when it comes out


Red, this has been released for kindle since your post


----------



## LauraB

Thanks Scott! I'm going to check it out now.


----------



## angelad

Scott, 

YOu are like a kindle detective


----------



## LauraB

scott_audio said:


> How can they not have _The Catcher in the Rye_ on kindle yet?  I have no idea why I always feel the urge to buy that book.
> 
> It would be nice to read it again on my soon-to-arrive Kindle DX, so please feel compelled to click the link or the picture below to request it for the Kindle.


Clicked for you


----------



## 911jason

I loved _True Evil_ by Greg Iles, and want to read this one too... please click!



Thanks!


----------



## scott_audio

Red said:


> Clicked for you


hey, thanks!


----------



## scott_audio

Wells83 said:


> The two I can think of off the top of my head are _The Fountainhead_, by Ayn Rand and _Hons and Rebels_, by Jessica Mitford.


Link was broken, so posting good link to the request page


----------



## scott_audio

KeyboardKat said:


> Unfortunately, most of the books I have been looking for on Kindle are not available. :-(
> 
> I particularly want 'Alas Babylon', 'The Rift', and 'Lucifer's Hammer' (yes - I am into disaster books, LOL)


I'd like to read The Rift too, so just waking the post up to get people to click on them again


----------



## scott_audio

Like a good bot, I started at, where else?, the beginning, clicking from left to right and down the page, on every book I could find all the way up to January 2009.  I will finish the rest when my eyes uncross.  Now I'm going down to the post office to get my DX!  Hopefully.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Yay, Scott!  Let us know how much you love it!!!

Betsy


----------



## daveconifer

chynared21 said:


> *Ok...clicked on the clickables ;-p I'd like to read Kane and Abel...I know that my mom read it years ago and loved it. I'll even provide my own link
> 
> Kane and Abel*


That's in my all-time top two. It's one of those books that I read at least once a year, as weird as that sounds. I'll click...

Obble.


----------



## scott_audio

OK, all caught up, my mouse has weather'd every click nicely.  It is encouraging to see that so many of the books requested have been kindle-ized!  I'd say roughly 30% that I clicked are already released.  I like that!  I found many books that I had forgotten, and a lot of new to add to my list.


----------



## LauraB

daveconifer said:


> That's in my all-time top two. It's one of those books that I read at least once a year, as weird as that sounds. I'll click...


Kane and Able is available on Kindle, I bought it back in June. Here is the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Kane-and-Abel-ebook/dp/B001PR217W/ref=ed_oe_k


----------



## cagnes

I've been clicking for you guys as well as some I'd wanted for myself.

I have a question. What happens when a book is made available for kindle... the the people who requested it get notified? Or do you just have to keep checking for it?


----------



## LauraB

scott_audio said:


> Wolf Hall is now 49.99 $9.99 on Kindle.
> 
> _edited to correct typo. (pesky shift key)  -- Ann_


Thanks Ann


----------



## dnagirl

This is my list of Kindle book wants.









































Also, Swan Song by Robert McCammon is now on Kindle. I saw it mentioned earlier in this thread and it's one of my favorite books.


----------



## melissaj323




----------



## LauraB

How strange, I have this book on my kindle and I purchased it from Amazon. It is in my media library, I just checked 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0060853972?ie=UTF8&tag=kbpst-20&linkCode=as2&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=0060853972#reader_0060853972


----------



## pidgeon92

Red said:


> How strange, I have this book on my kindle and I purchased it from Amazon. It is in my media library, I just checked


Yep, I bought that one too when it was available, and it disappeared from Amazon a few days later. I haven't read it yet, but it is a Topaz book and the formatting doesn't look too good.


----------



## cagnes




----------



## ddavino

I'd really like a copy of The Little Prince  for it's sentimental value.


----------



## 911jason

ddavino said:


> I'd really like a copy of The Little Prince  for it's sentimental value.


Hi, not sure what country you are in, but it's available free (public domain in some countries) at this link:
http://www.mobileread.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13820


----------



## tnafbrat

suddenly th "I want this book on Kindle" feature has dissapeared for me, for all of them that I look for ... anyone know whats up?


----------



## Annalog

tnafbrat said:


> suddenly thr "I want this book on Kindle" feature has dissapeared for me ... anyone know whats up?


Which book? I just checked a couple and still see the feature.

EDIT: OK, I just checked *The Gathering Storm* by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson and *Knife of Dreams* by Robert Jordan and see that the feature is missing from those books.


----------



## Song Catcher

I just noticed yesterday, that all my Orson Scott Card books "Women of the Old Testament" are missing the link to ask the publisher to put the books on Kindle.  Anyone know what's up?  There are some other books in my list with the same issue different authors.  Unless they are in negotiations at this time to kindlize them.  I know Orson Card said after buying his own Kindle 2 that he could see the wisdom in it and an email back from his website said that we would be seeing them in the future.  I hope!  I hope!


----------



## F1Wild

Anyone know why Andre Agassi's autobiogrphy, Open, is shown to have a Kindle edition, but it says it's not available for customers in the USA?
http://www.amazon.com/Open-ebook/dp/B002VYJYR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258324854&sr=1-2


----------



## Jesslyn

I have been waiting for this sequel to this book since 5/2007 (I checked my Amazon purchase date!) The author has finally settled whatever problems she had with the publisher and this one will be out next year--her blog says she's working on #4 and then #5.

Thank you for all of your help.

Shadows Past: A Borderlands Novel


----------



## Jesslyn

Annalog said:


> Which book? I just checked a couple and still see the feature.
> 
> EDIT: OK, I just checked *The Gathering Storm* by Robert Jordan and Brandon Sanderson and *Knife of Dreams* by Robert Jordan and see that the feature is missing from those books.


Thats because there are already plans for Kindle versions. Two this month starting w/ #1 & #2, then one a month until they catch up with the series. That means that the Gathering Storm won't be out in Kindle til next November. This has been confirmed w/ the publisher who has published the Kindle publishing schedule.


----------



## Annalog

Jesslyn said:


> Thats because there are already plans for Kindle versions. Two this month starting w/ #1 & #2, then one a month until they catch up with the series. That means that the Gathering Storm won't be out in Kindle til next November. This has been confirmed w/ the publisher who has published the Kindle publishing schedule.


Thanks Jesslyn, I will let DH know. He had checked the hard cover book out from the library (7 day) and knows he will not finish it on time. He also says the book is HEAVY and the font size is too small!


----------



## austenfiend

First, let me start by saying I'm somewhat technologically challenged .  I love how y'all have put links in that I can just go to and click on books that you want.  How do I do that?  These are the books that I would like in Kindle -

By Force of Instinct by Abigail Reynolds
Affinity and Affection by Susan Adriani
Jane Austen for Dummies
To End All Wars by Gail McEven
Perfect Fit: A Modern Tale of Pride and Prejudice by Linda Wells

Thanks!


----------



## tree

Pearl S. Buck

I would like to read Pearl S. Buck books on the Kindle, starting with the most well-known, The Good Earth.


----------



## 911jason

austenfiend said:


> First, let me start by saying I'm somewhat technologically challenged . I love how y'all have put links in that I can just go to and click on books that you want. How do I do that? These are the books that I would like in Kindle -
> 
> By Force of Instinct by Abigail Reynolds
> Affinity and Affection by Susan Adriani
> Jane Austen for Dummies
> To End All Wars by Gail McEven
> Perfect Fit: A Modern Tale of Pride and Prejudice by Linda Wells
> 
> Thanks!


Here are the links:

By Force of Instinct by Abigail Reynolds
Affinity and Affection by Susan Adriani
Jane Austen for Dummies
To End All Wars by Gail McEven
Perfect Fit: A Modern Tale of Pride and Prejudice by Linda Wells


----------



## Ann in Arlington

jason just gave you a fish; now let us teach you _how_ to fish. 

To make the links yourself you want to use the KindleBoards Link-Maker. You'll see a link for it at both the top and bottom of each page. Once on the Link Maker, you can search, but most Kindle books won't come up -- a function of how Amazon allows access to its database.

So click the link that says manual link maker. There will be fields to fill in. You'll need to navigate to the Amazon book page -- this is where a browser with tabbing comes in really handy!) Scroll down a bit to find the ASIN to copy in that field. Type whatever text you like in the text field and/or copy the image _location_ in the image link field (how you do that is different depending on your browser; in Firefox, use right click on the image and 'copy location' is one of the options).

Click "create KB link" and you'll have the code that makes it a link. Select the set of code you want to use and copy it and paste it into your post. Not really hard at all once you figure it out. This method requires only that you know how to cut, paste, and click -- you don't have to know what coding to type in or anything.  You can make it a text link or an image link or do both as the urge comes over you.

Give it a try. . .check down in the Forum Tips area: I believe there is a video that takes you through the process, and feel free to practice in threads down there.

Good Luck!


----------



## austenfiend

Thanks so much for the help, Jason and Ann!!


----------



## 911jason

Ann in Arlington said:


> jason just gave you a fish; now let us teach you _how_ to fish.


Hahahaha!! Sorry about that, if you see the post time (05:28:48AM), I was due back from my coffee break at 05:30 and didn't have time to put in the instructions as I intended to... sorry. =(


----------



## F1Wild

tree said:


> Pearl S. Buck
> 
> I would like to read Pearl S. Buck books on the Kindle, starting with the most well-known, The Good Earth.


I have been asking for these forever (even before I owned a Kindle) - she's one of my very favorite authors. We need all of Buck & Steinbeck! I request Kindle editions of these almost weekly.


----------



## esper_d

http://www.amazon.com/Feelings-Book-Todd-Parr/dp/0316012491/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpi_6

(while you may be thinking, how could he put that on kindle, it is possible! He has others on kindle)


----------



## F1Wild

Ann in Arlington said:


> jason just gave you a fish; now let us teach you _how_ to fish.
> 
> To make the links yourself you want to use the KindleBoards Link-Maker... So click the link that says manual link maker. There will be fields to fill in. You'll need to navigate to the Amazon book page -- this is where a browser with tabbing comes in really handy!) Scroll down a bit to find *the ASIN to copy in that field*.


Quick question, Ann - what if the books you are seeking don't have an ASIN, but an ISBN-10/ISBN-13 (such as with http://www.amazon.com/Dear-Fatty-Dawn-French/dp/009951947X/ref=pd_rhf_p_t_3 or http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1559210397/ref=s9_simz_gw_s1_p14_t2?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-5&pf_rd_r=06BSP5BKC44PZ00FPH2S&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470939291&pf_rd_i=507846? The 1st book is British, but the 2nd isn't.

Would it be easier, in these cases, to just provide a link to the page?


----------



## 911jason

You can just bypass the link maker and right-click on the "I'd like to read this book on Kindle" link and copy the link, then paste it here.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_009951947X?ie=UTF8&a=009951947X

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_1559210397?ie=UTF8&a=1559210397


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Hmmm. . . .I guess I thought all Amazon items had an ASIN. . . .I understood it to be the inventory system and the books you referenced are the first I've noticed to not have one.

The LinkMaker is even eaiser to use for Amazon products that are not Kindle books:  Just enter the title in the search field in LinkMaker and it'll find the book.  Then click "make a link" and on the right side you'll have a number of choices for what to copy and paste:  text, a picture, a larger picture, a smaller picture. . . .or even more esoteric stuff like HTML or change the picture.

If you're trying to make links from other places, I have no idea. . . .I just put the URL when I do that.  I'm sure there's a way to enter code that will do it, but I don't know how. . . . .


----------



## F1Wild

Huh! I did go through Amazon, but the manual link-maker way. I should have done the basic search as the book came up.

Here we go - she's one of our very favorites, from the UK and was just on the Graham Norton Show last night on BBCAmerica (along with Rod Stewart & Michael Palin):



Thanks for your assistance!!


----------



## Dirtylc

For you no! But a kindle version of _Watership Down_ I'll do almost anything!! lol, jk! Clickity clicked


----------



## LauraB

Dirtylc said:


> For you no! But a kindle version of _Watership Down_ I'll do almost anything!! lol, jk! Clickity clicked


Watership Down is on Kindle:
http://www.amazon.com/Watership-Down-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B002NXOQF2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=digital-text&qid=1259117031&sr=1-1

Or am I misunderstanding your post


----------



## scott_audio




----------



## TheSeagull

Klicked on all recent klick requests! Just so people know, as I've tried it myself, you should e-mail the publisher as well as it shows them that people have the time to e-mail they want it so badly! I've had some replies with dates etc.


----------



## Rhiathame

I have this book in DTB format and have already had to replace it once because I lent it out and never got it back. But it is a heafty load to hold when reading. I would LOVE to have this on Kindle format.

And the band played on: Politics, People & Aids


----------



## kevindorsey

scott_audio said:


>


That just looks yum!


----------



## mlewis78

I want this one, Bury My Heart at Wounded Knee by Dee Brown. Please help and click:


----------



## mlewis78

Also would like to read this one on kindle (Zeitoun by Dave Eggers):


----------



## Batgirl

I think it's a shame that these are available for Kindle yet. I'm really wanting to re-visit them.







-Lynda


----------



## Batgirl

And now that I figured out how to make a link, how about this one, too?


----------



## TheSeagull

Am I the only person that for whom the Kindle links no longer appear on Amazon and I have to create the URL manually?


----------



## svsilentsun

I'd love to see The Curve of Time on Kindle, if anyone wants to click its button!

The Curve of Time


----------



## LauraB

Batgirl, I just went to click your link for "blood sucking friend" and it is now available on kindle.


----------



## angelad

Red said:


> Batgirl, I just went to click your link for "blood sucking friend" and it is now available on kindle.


Hopefully this is a sign that more books will be available.


----------



## F1Wild

Rhiathame said:


> I have this book in DTB format and have already had to replace it once because I lent it out and never got it back. But it is a heafty load to hold when reading. I would LOVE to have this on Kindle format.
> 
> And the band played on: Politics, People & Aids


Was this the book that the HBO movie was based on? That was such a powerful, factual film and was one of the first to really delve into the topic.


----------



## ValHallaGirl

Memories of Empire and Shinigami by Django Wexler

http://www.amazon.com/Memories-Empire-Django-Wexler/dp/1932815147/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1261019952&sr=8-1

http://www.amazon.com/Shinigami-Django-Wexler/dp/1932815716/ref=ntt_at_ep_dpt_2


----------



## scottder

Any of Carl Sagan's books


----------



## F1Wild

scottder said:


> Any of Carl Sagan's books


Biography is all there is.


----------



## DYB

Anne Rice was asked by someone on an amazon forum if she ever got any numbers from amazon about people clicking on wanting to read her books - and she responded that those numbers were a mystery to her because they were never forwarded to her by amazon.


----------



## F1Wild

Do they only go to the publishers?  maybe if the authors knew as well something would be done faster...or maybe for future books?


----------



## Rie142

This is one of the first Science Fiction I ever read. I fell in love with this book and my DTB is falling apart from reading it so much. I would love this on Kindle.


----------



## 911jason

This is the 2nd book in a trilogy, inexplicably not available for Kindle, even though the 3rd book is available for pre-order now and releases in a few weeks! Please click the image above to request it for me! =)


----------



## LauraB

Clicked for you 


----------



## 911jason

Thanks Red!


----------



## suicidepact

I've gone through and clicked for the more recent ones.


----------



## F1Wild

I've clicked all of the clickables!


----------



## Batgirl

I would love to re-read the Kent Family Chronicles. Here's a link to the first book:


----------



## Rie142

I have gone through and clicked everything again.


----------



## F1Wild

Batgirl said:


> I would love to re-read the Kent Family Chronicles. Here's a link to the first book:


I loved John Jakes books - of course growing up in Massachusetts we were steeped in Revolutionary War stuff around. I was just thinking about rereading these myself on Kindle...but I guess I'll have to wait AND keep clicking.

I wish there was a way to track the books we are requesting/clicking. Like a notification when or if they are ever available.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I would like to see the original "Beowulf." All I have seen thus far, are abridged chopped up translations on Amazon. I would also like to see "Civil War: A Narrative" (3 Vol. Set) by Shelby Foote.


----------



## Seamonkey

I'd love to read these bios of Larry McMurtry.. on Kindle..

No idea why the image won't show on the second book but it works if you click on it.. it is the more recent bio of Larry McMurtry.


----------



## Seamonkey

Not having much luck tonight finding books on Kindle..

The Life and Times of Harvey Milk - Randy Shilts

Again.. picture not showing but the link works..


----------



## norse

F1Wild said:


> Anyone know why Andre Agassi's autobiogrphy, Open, is shown to have a Kindle edition, but it says it's not available for customers in the USA?
> http://www.amazon.com/Open-ebook/dp/B002VYJYR8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1258324854&sr=1-2


It's available! I'm buying it tonight.


----------



## norse

A Prayer for Owen Meany!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0679642595?ie=UTF8&a=0679642595

Andy


----------



## Rie142

I would love to have this whole series on my Kindle Maxie. I have the paperbacks of most of this series and they are falling apart.  I guess I read them to much.


----------



## hunsakermountain

I have two books I want desperately.  Please click for me.

I do not know how to create the links you all post.  (sorry)

War and Remembrance by Herman Wouk

Sarum by Edward Rutherford


Thank you, Kelly


----------



## F1Wild

norse said:


> It's available! I'm buying it tonight.


Cheers!!! And thanks for the email, if that was you!


----------



## F1Wild

I noticed that Kennedy's True Compass was made Kindle-available on the 25th - what a nice Christmas gift!


----------



## hunsakermountain

I am new to Kindleboards.  New to this type of community at all.  So, I am sorry that I did not create links for those two books.  I did go through the first 10 pages of this thread and clicked everything.  I will do more tomorrow.  I saw that a good number of those books are now available.  I am hopeful this means it often works.

If you could help me by creating links for those two books I would appreciate it.


Kelly


----------



## F1Wild

hunsakermountain said:


> I am new to Kindleboards. New to this type of community at all. So, I am sorry that I did not create links for those two books. If you could help me by creating links for those two books I would appreciate it.
> Kelly


No problem, Kelly and welcometo KindleBoards!!! Let me try to help (just figured it out myself). Fingers crossed it works for you.


----------



## LauraB

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I would like to see the original "Beowulf." All I have seen thus far, are abridged chopped up translations on Amazon. I would also like to see "Civil War: A Narrative" (3 Vol. Set) by Shelby Foote.


 Wasn't the origional written on scrolls of some sort  ?
Which version do you want? If it is available at Amazon put a link, and I'll click it for you


----------



## webhill

Green Space, Green Time: The Way of Science

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0387947949?ie=UTF8&a=0387947949 <--- I think that's the "I want to read this on kindle" link, if i'm not mistaken 

Help me out on this? I really appreciate it!!


----------



## angelad

webhill said:


> Green Space, Green Time: The Way of Science
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0387947949?ie=UTF8&a=0387947949 <--- I think that's the "I want to read this on kindle" link, if i'm not mistaken
> 
> Help me out on this? I really appreciate it!!


Yes, that seems right.


----------



## cheerio

I saw this the other day too and forgot to post it


----------



## F1Wild

webhill said:


> Green Space, Green Time: The Way of Science
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0387947949?ie=UTF8&a=0387947949 <--- I think that's the "I want to read this on kindle" link, if i'm not mistaken
> Help me out on this? I really appreciate it!!


Clicked - interesting topic!


----------



## Seamonkey

That link seems to go to the thank you page.. I doubt if you are actually recording a request..

I'd go here and then click to request.











Does look like an interesting book.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Red said:


> Wasn't the origional written on scrolls of some sort  ?
> Which version do you want? If it is available at Amazon put a link, and I'll click it for you


I am looking for the translation by E.T. Donaldson.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

I don't know if this has been mentioned yet, but I would like to see "Chronicles of Narnia" for the Kindle. I have the large paperback version that has all the books in it. http://www.amazon.com/Chronicles-Narnia-C-S-Lewis/dp/0007117302/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1262048782&sr=1-3


----------



## F1Wild

I see Narnia books available on Kindle now on this page:
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=narnia&x=0&y=0


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

F1Wild said:


> I see Narnia books available on Kindle now on this page:
> http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss?url=search-alias%3Ddigital-text&field-keywords=narnia&x=0&y=0


I don't know how I missed that.  Thanks for setting me straight.


----------



## F1Wild

BasicGreatGuy said:


> I don't know how I missed that.  Thanks for setting me straight.


NP, I'd do it for any great guy...even the basic ones.


----------



## summerteeth

My two favorite books that I read over and over again: To Kill a Mockingbird and Catcher in the Rye.  I have probably read each 12 times and I know I have at least three copies of To Kill a Mockingbird, but I would LOVE to have them in my collection.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

summerteeth said:


> My two favorite books that I read over and over again: To Kill a Mockingbird and Catcher in the Rye. I have probably read each 12 times and I know I have at least three copies of To Kill a Mockingbird, but I would LOVE to have them in my collection.


http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/to-kill-a-mockingbird-pdf.html

Bottom of the page. You can download the "To Kill a Mockingbird" pdf.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

For anyone else interested in having "To Kill a Mockingbird" on their Kindle, download the pdf file I linked to, and attach the pdf file to your kindle email address. Make sure to type 'convert' in the subject of the email when you send.  In a few moments, you will have a very nice book to read.


----------



## Seamonkey

Adobe isn't giving me the option to actually download, even though I click on download on that site...


----------



## mlewis78

I got a 23-pg. PDF file.  Maybe I clicked on the wrong one.


----------



## hunsakermountain

F1Wild -- Thanks for creating the links to the two books I want!


----------



## F1Wild

hunsakermountain said:


> F1Wild -- Thanks for creating the links to the two books I want!


Glad they worked and fingers crossed for a Kindle version very soon.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Seamonkey said:


> Adobe isn't giving me the option to actually download, even though I click on download on that site...


Right click on the pdf, and then click on save the link as option.


----------



## summerteeth

BasicGreatGuy said:


> http://www.pdf-search-engine.com/to-kill-a-mockingbird-pdf.html
> 
> Bottom of the page. You can download the "To Kill a Mockingbird" pdf.


Thank you!!


----------



## Mandy

Just curious...is there any way to be notified if a book you requested in Kindle format becomes available?


----------



## mlewis78

Got it at the bottom of the list (there's another at the bottom of the page that isn't the complete book).  Thanks.


----------



## F1Wild

Mandy said:


> Just curious...is there any way to be notified if a book you requested in Kindle format becomes available?


I've asked this same thing, but no answer. I guess at this point it's up to us to remember and keep checking back. Too bad amazon couldn't keep track of these for us - shouldn't be a hard database to organize.


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

Here is the link for "Catcher in the Rye" pdf

http://photo.goodreads.com/documents/1261052800books/5107.pdf


----------



## Rie142

If you put the book in your wish list at Amazon.com Then use http://oscurapress.com/mysteria/docs/About.html

Mysteria will email you when the book becomes available for the kindle. The book has to be in your wish list though. I set up a special one for DTB that are not on the kindle yet. When they become available I switch them to my regular wish list.

Hope I explained this well enough.


----------



## Seamonkey

OK, with the To Kill a Mockingbird link it downloads but trying to do anything with it gets into endless loops of demands that I update from Adobe.. I did but it is never happy.

But then I have to think.. are these legal anyway?

I KNOW that JD Salinger hasn't okayed ebooks  and somehow I doubt that Harper Lee has either .  So, not sure I want to pursue getting either book if it isn't legit.


----------



## F1Wild

Rie142 said:


> If you put the book in your wish list at Amazon.com Then use http://oscurapress.com/mysteria/docs/About.html
> Mysteria will email you when the book becomes available for the kindle. The book has to be in your wish list though. I set up a special one for DTB that are not on the kindle yet. When they become available I switch them to my regular wish list.
> Hope I explained this well enough.


Excellent - thanks so much for the info!!!


----------



## JenniferNaylor

This was my first attempt at adding a book to my Kindle via USB and what better book to do it with then To Kill a Mockingbird!!! Thanks so much for the link, it worked beautifully!


----------



## LauraB

I sent it to amazon to convert. I may use USB as well just to compare what the conversion and the PDF look like.


----------



## Rie142

F1Wild  - you are welcome.  It works well for me.


----------



## norse

Welcome to the Monkey House by Kurt Vonnegut... sigh.


----------



## Rie142

Here is a link for it so you can go and click


----------



## BasicGreatGuy

norse said:


> Welcome to the Monkey House by Kurt Vonnegut... sigh.


You can buy the mobi version online. 
http://www.diesel-ebooks.com/cgi-bin/item/9780307423443/Welcome-to-the-Monkey-House-eBook.html


----------



## suze2000

Hi, I'm new to this board, but I find there are a lot of Kindle books available in the US that aren't available in Australia.

Is there some way to register my desire for an Aussie release of a particular book?


----------



## MLPMom

http://www.amazon.com/Crocodile-Sandbank-Amelia-Peabody-Book/dp/0445406518/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IROEW57EFIZN9&colid=5ZQ4SHNDDRM0

I would love for the first few books in the Amelia Peabody series to also be Kindilized. I am sure they are working on it but just in case here is the link to click.


----------



## F1Wild

suze2000 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this board, but I find there are a lot of Kindle books available in the US that aren't available in Australia.
> 
> Is there some way to register my desire for an Aussie release of a particular book?


Good question. Maybe other forum members from Australia might know - or you could always contact the Kindle customer service at Amazon.


----------



## ladyvolz

Just an FYI, Mysteria works GREAT!  I've been using it since this summer and get e-mails quickly.


----------



## Rie142

I would love these books for the Kindle.



This one didn't have a picture

Turn the Other Chick (Chicks in Chainmail)


----------



## angelad

Rie142 said:


> I clicked. Hope everybody else does.


Done.


----------



## Rie142

I would love these books on Kindle.


----------



## F1Wild

All klicked!


----------



## Rie142

All clicked once again.


----------



## rre232

I want to see Freak The Mighty. That book is amazing.


----------



## MLPMom

I have clicked some as well.

I would also love to have this book on the Kindle: http://www.amazon.com/Murder-Book-Betsy-Brannon-Green/dp/1598119389/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1OD6811EVPI0E&colid=5ZQ4SHNDDRM0
Actually a lot of her books look really good. I hate now when I find a new author I want to try and find out very little of their books are on the Kindle.

If anyone has time and they can request it I would appreciate it.


----------



## Rie142

I clicked for you. Sounds like a good book.


----------



## F1Wild

There is no ASIN number for link-maker so please follow regular link and Klick. I am eager to read this as soon as it's out, but only in Kindle format!
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/0743246586/ref=kinw_rke_rti_1


----------



## Leslie

Please click for me!


----------



## Leslie

The picture is not coming up but please click for me!

Lover's Knot


----------



## LauraB

clicked for you Leslie


----------



## Batgirl

What?! NONE of S.E. Hinton's books are available for Kindle?!? I loved her books when I was a teenager! This one's my favorite. Please click.


----------



## robertlc

Please click for me!








Thing You Never Noticed About Lost


----------



## kevindorsey

Clicked.


----------



## Rie142

I went through all the list again and clicked those that still aren't on the kindle.


----------



## Christopher

I'd like to see more books designed specifically for boys like Only The Brave Dare or Canyon. Rowling's series would be great - after all Paolini made it with his Eragon series.


----------



## LauraB

Caught up on clicking.


----------



## F1Wild

Re-klicked a ton!


----------



## Rie142

I went through and clicked those still not on Kindle.


----------



## Shadowraven

Went through and klicked any that weren't on K yet. Wanted to add one of my own too that I just heard about.










Carr's The Boys are Back


----------



## Rie142

I went all the way back to the beginning and started clicking.  There are quite a few books that are on Kindle now.  However there are still a lot that need to be changed to kindle.  So come on everyone, pick a page and click the links on that page.  Another day do the next pretty soon you will have done all of them.


----------



## vrc84

I've read some good reviews for this one and would like to see it available for Kindle:


----------



## Rie142

Myth Alliances ('Myth-ing Persons' 'Little Myth Marker' & 'M.Y.T.H. Inc. Link)


----------



## summerteeth

This isn't a book, but I REALLY want Real Simple magazine on Kindle.


----------



## thor0298

The green mile
Stephen king


----------



## Rie142

Here is the link to click.



I clicked on it.


----------



## MLPMom

I have been trying to go through them and click them as well.


----------



## cagnes

Can't believe The Time Travelers Wife still isn't available for kindle!



A few others I'd like....


----------



## moreta

It would be great to have all the Richard Adams books in Kindle format. Watership Down although fantastic, is not even his best writing IMHO. I love Shardick.


----------



## moreta

Oops! Go to the Kindle bookstore at amazon and type in Richard Adams - Watership Down is available for Kindle. Enjoy!


----------



## Patricia

I'd like "The Mirror" by Marlys Millhiser on Kindle.  Also, books by Anya Seton.  Thanks!


----------



## Rie142

Here is a link for it.


----------



## ashash

Snapcat said:


> I love Watership Down! I actually own it already in print but I keep clicking on that one to request it for the Kindle because my copy of Watership Down is really worn out and falling apart. I also want to see his other books out on the Kindle because most of them are out of print. Probably not a priority to make them Kindle format for the publisher.


 Watership Down is my 2nd favorite book of all time!! I just want it on the kindle so i dont have to turn the pages and hold the book open! lol


----------



## pidgeon92

ashash said:


> Watership Down is my 2nd favorite book of all time!! I just want it on the kindle so i dont have to turn the pages and hold the book open! lol


It's been available for a few months....


----------



## Kevdog2834

I would love Networking Like a Pro for the Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Networking-Like-Pro-Contacts-Connections/dp/1599183560/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1QSXM0WCDZ0GO&colid=3RY9I0L3L4G8O


----------



## ladyvolz

A couple of weekends ago when it was really cold here, I too sat down and started at the beginning of this post and clicked all the way through to current.  I was surprised to see that many of the books that had been requested were now avail in kindle ed.  I was also happy to see that of those now available, many were older books which means some of the publishers really are working on their backlists.  Here's hoping that soon the every entry posted here will be avail in kindle ed.


----------



## Melonhead

The Once and Future King









This is the only version that had an ASIN. Really! I'm also experimenting with the link maker.


----------



## kevindorsey

There are a few foreign author books I would like on kindle, but I guess that's not going to happen for a very long time


----------



## drenee

Rie142 said:


>


I have been klicking on this one for over a really long time. Glad someone else wants it also.
deb


----------



## cheerio

Kevdog2834 said:


> I would love Networking Like a Pro for the Kindle
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Networking-Like-Pro-Contacts-Connections/dp/1599183560/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=I1QSXM0WCDZ0GO&colid=3RY9I0L3L4G8O


sounds good, just not sure about $9.99


----------



## loca

drenee said:


> I have been klicking on this one for over a really long time. Glad someone else wants it also.
> deb


I've actually searched for that book previoiusly too.


----------



## breeza27

I would like We Need to Talk About Kevin by Lionel Shriver.


----------



## thor0298

John Grisham 
Harry Potter

The Green Mile - Stephen King
Jurassic Park Michael Crichton


----------



## Rie142

breeza27 said:


> I would like We Need to Talk About Kevin by Lionel Shriver.


----------



## Rie142

thor0298 said:


> John Grisham
> Harry Potter
> 
> The Green Mile - Stephen King
> Jurassic Park Michael Crichton


----------



## Rie142

Rie142 said:


> I clicked. Hope everybody else does.
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking does help. YAHOO...
> Crocodile on The Sandbank will be on Kindle March first. You can pre-order it now.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

> Crocodile on The Sandbank will be on Kindle March first. You can pre-order it now.


Well, that's really bad news. . . . .because now I might be forced to re-buy this whole series on Kindle. . . .especially since I intend on giving my nieces my paper copies. . . . . .


----------



## Rie142

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, that's really bad news. . . . .because now I might be forced to re-buy this whole series on Kindle. . . .especially since I intend on giving my nieces my paper copies. . . . . .


Well you and I are both in trouble now. Book two _The Curse of the Pharaohs (Kindle Edition)_is also going to be available for kindle. You can pre-order it and it will be down loadable on March 1st. I am so excited.

I can see that my whole amount for books will be going going gone.


----------



## ginaf20697

Love this book. I already have 2 tattered paperback copies so I would really love to have one nice and clean in my Kindle


----------



## MLPMom

Rie142 said:


> Rie142 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I clicked. Hope everybody else does.
> 
> 
> 
> Clicking does help. YAHOO...
> Crocodile on The Sandbank will be on Kindle March first. You can pre-order it now.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited about this Kindle release! I have wanted to read this series for awhile now, I pre-ordered it.
> Just goes to show clicking does help!
Click to expand...


----------



## F1Wild

No ASIN for this but please click for this upcoming Anchee Min book!!!
http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-China-Novel-Anchee-Min/dp/1596916974/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1264550355&sr=8-1


----------



## Rie142

This is books one and two in a bundle.


----------



## MarthaT

F1Wild said:


> No ASIN for this but please click for this upcoming Anchee Min book!!!
> http://www.amazon.com/Pearl-China-Novel-Anchee-Min/dp/1596916974/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1264550355&sr=8-1


That looks wonderful


----------



## Rie142

Please click, I would love this book for Kindle.


----------



## MLPMom

I would love for both of these books to become available for the Kindle.

http://www.amazon.com/Thirst-No-Vampire-Black-Blood/dp/1416983082/ref=pd_sim_b_9

http://www.amazon.com/Thirst-No-Phantom-Creatures-Forever/dp/1416983090/ref=pd_bxgy_b_text_b

It is the vampire series by Christopher Pike. I loved reading him when I was younger and these look really interesting.


----------



## Winter9

I can't make it work, I mean, the click thing just isn't there on my amazon.. Can someone make a link for the books in Earth's Children series. Especially The Clan of the Cave Bear which I recommend to everyone by the way!

Please help me someone, and click click click!!!


----------



## pidgeon92

All you have to do is make the links to the Amazon product page (see the instructions in the first PM I sent you), and everybody will click for you....

Is this all of them?


----------



## F1Wild

MarthaT said:


> That looks wonderful


I loved Anchee Min's "Empress Orchid" so hopefully "Pearl of China" will be available on Kindle soon!


----------



## cat616

There is at least one more.



It has been a long time since I read them but I thought there was one more but I can't find another at Amazon.


----------



## Rie142

cat616 said:


> There is at least one more.
> 
> 
> 
> It has been a long time since I read them but I thought there was one more but I can't find another at Amazon.


As far as I can see book 6 hasn't been published yet.


----------



## bce

Recommended books for my class this semester:



And


----------



## angelad

Unless you are an engineer, that would be hard reads 



Oogie Pringle said:


> Recommended books for my class this semester:
> 
> 
> 
> And


----------



## liewling

It's my birthday today and I got a Kindle as a present!!!
Was so excited but was disappointed to find that the two books that i really wanted on Kindle was not on it!! 

It's  We Need to Talk About Kevin by Lionel Shriver and The Time Traveler's Wife!


----------



## 1131

Earth's Childrens series


Rie142 said:


> As far as I can see book 6 hasn't been published yet.


In an interview in June 2009 Jean Auel said she was finishing book 6 and would soon have it in her agent's hands. She expected it to be released in 2010 - probably summer or fall. I haven't been able to find any updated information. She also said she was going to start writing book seven when she got home - she was doing research in Italy. I've decided to be optimistic (fingers and toes crossed) and will start rereading the series in a few weeks so I'll be ready when (if?) it comes out this summer.


----------



## Winter9

imallbs said:


> Earth's Childrens series
> In an interview in June 2009 Jean Auel said she was finishing book 6 and would soon have it in her agent's hands. She expected it to be released in 2010 - probably summer or fall. I haven't been able to find any updated information. She also said she was going to start writing book seven when she got home - she was doing research in Italy. I've decided to be optimistic (fingers and toes crossed) and will start rereading the series in a few weeks so I'll be ready when (if?) it comes out this summer.


That's great news! So you have actually read them? Yay


----------



## bce

angelad said:


> Unless you are an engineer, that would be hard reads


And that's what I am. Have been for 28 years. I'm back in school to catch up for the next 28.


----------



## cheerio

Oogie Pringle said:


> Recommended books for my class this semester:
> 
> 
> 
> And


I could not imagine reading one of these


----------



## Winter9

Everyone please take two seconds and click on Jean. M. Auel's books


----------



## angelad

Oogie Pringle said:


> And that's what I am. Have been for 28 years. I'm back in school to catch up for the next 28.


Ok, that makes sense then


----------



## Meemo

Winter9 said:


> Everyone please take two seconds and click on Jean. M. Auel's books


I've read them, well, the first 3, but I clicked ;-) Good books!


----------



## Rie142

Come on in and Click a few. The squeaky wheel gets taken care of.


----------



## Winter9

Meemo said:


> I've read them, well, the first 3, but I clicked ;-) Good books!


Thanks


----------



## 1131

Winter9 said:


> That's great news! So you have actually read them? Yay


  Yes I've actually read them; and some are better than others. I've still got my fingers and toes crossed for a release this year, but I'll believe it when I'm holding the book. The name of the book has not even been released yet.


----------



## dnagirl

Please klick! I'd love to read this book again.


----------



## jglerner

pidgeon92 said:


> All you have to do is make the links to the Amazon product page (see the instructions in the first PM I sent you), and everybody will click for you....
> 
> Is this all of them?


I second you! It's bulky to carry all these books (and there's also a fifth):


----------



## F1Wild

dnagirl said:


> Please klick! I'd love to read this book again.


Clicked! Have you read her other/Kindle books? She's s fun author.


----------



## lulucello

I'm waiting for Gary Jenning's _Aztec_ books to be available for the Kindle. I'd also like this history book on my Kindle: _Mexico, Biography of Power_ by Enrique Krauze (in either English or Spanish). It weighs a ton. I'd really like to read it, but it's just too big a book to handle. (The Kindle has really spoiled me.)


----------



## dnagirl

F1Wild said:


> Clicked! Have you read her other/Kindle books? She's s fun author.


I haven't! Which would you recommend (for Kindle)?


----------



## Rie142

lulucello said:


> I'm waiting for Gary Jenning's _Aztec_ books to be available for the Kindle. I'd also like this history book on my Kindle: _Mexico, Biography of Power_ by Enrique Krauze (in either English or Spanish). It weighs a ton. I'd really like to read it, but it's just too big a book to handle. (The Kindle has really spoiled me.)


----------



## Selner

I did a search and didn't see this series listed. But I would like to read these on Kindle:

Steven Erikson's Malazan Book of the Fallen series. 9 books out currently in various paper forms, only five are in the Kindle Store.

Book 1 Gardens of the Moon : (on Kindle)
Book 2 Deadhouse Gates : (on Kindle)
Book 3 Memories of Ice (on Kindle)
Book 4 House of Chains : http://www.amazon.com/House-Chains-Malazan-Book-Fallen/dp/0765348810/ref=sr_1_8?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265722685&sr=1-8
Book 5 Midnight Tides : http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Tides-Malazan-Book-Fallen/dp/B001PO67IY/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265722727&sr=1-10
Book 6 The Bonehunters : (on Kindle)
Book 7 Reaper's Gale : (on Kindle)
Book 8 Toll the Hounds : http://www.amazon.com/Toll-Hounds-Eight-Malazan-Fallen/dp/0765348853/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265722966&sr=1-1
Book 9 Dust of Dreams : http://www.amazon.com/Dust-Dreams-Book-Malazan-Fallen/dp/0765316552/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1265723048&sr=1-1

There appears to be some oddness where some of the books are available in the UK, but not the US. Some sort of copyright issue I believe.


----------



## MarthaT

I just read Gardens of the moon, excellent read


----------



## angelad

MarthaT said:


> I just read Gardens of the moon, excellent read


I've seen it somewhere, had a good review.


----------



## Madcow

Here's one I'm hoping eventually gets on the Kindle


----------



## lorapb

I have been going through this forum and clicking - I love how many of the older books on this forum are now available on Kindle!! I love the Jean Auel (sp?) books that have already been mentioned. I would also love to see these books on Kindle someday:







I feel a little silly with all these great novels listed on here posting the 2 Judith McNaught books - but I loved these books years ago, and would love to have them on my Kindle!!  And, my husband is a big fan of the Monkey Wrench Gang, so once it is available, I will be downloading it too! Thanks!!


----------



## Rie142

lorapb said:


> I have been going through this forum and clicking - I love how many of the older books on this forum are now available on Kindle!! I love the Jean Auel (sp?) books that have already been mentioned. I would also love to see these books on Kindle someday:
> 
> I feel a little silly with all these great novels listed on here posting the 2 Judith McNaught books - but I loved these books years ago, and would love to have them on my Kindle!!  And, my husband is a big fan of the Monkey Wrench Gang, so once it is available, I will be downloading it too! Thanks!!


Don't feel silly. I like these books too. I try to go through the forum and click on all the books again every couple days.  I am happy to see so many of them starting to be available on Amazon.  Clicking on your books.


----------



## sociopharm02

I'm just finishing up The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins and now I really want to read Catching Fire which is the second book in the trilogy, but it's not available. Really enjoyed The Hunger Games.


----------



## Rie142

sociopharm02 said:


> I'm just finishing up The Hunger Games by Suzanne Collins and now I really want to read Catching Fire which is the second book in the trilogy, but it's not available. Really enjoyed The Hunger Games.


----------



## Rie142




----------



## Winter9

I so want to help you guys and some of these I want too, but can't you please post the link to your amazon, the window that show the option for clicking? I'm from Norway, and we don't seem to have the option, clicking on books, but if you post the link, then I can click on the window you get when you open your amazon, it worked...


----------



## mlewis78

This is a new hardcover that is not available for Kindle yet. Please help and click:


----------



## Winter9

Can't help, please everyone post a link instead or at least post it with the picture. A link to your amazon site of the book, where I can click. It works, but I can't click otherwise. So frustrating!


----------



## lorapb

Winter9 said:


> Can't help, please everyone post a link instead or at least post it with the picture. A link to your amazon site of the book, where I can click. It works, but I can't click otherwise. So frustrating!


Hey Winter9, here are text links for the books I like......
http://www.amazon.com/Paradise-Judith-McNaught/dp/0671776800/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1266418120&sr=1-3

http://www.amazon.com/Perfect-Judith-McNaught/dp/0671795538/ref=pd_bxgy_b_img_b

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=the+monkey+wrench+gang&x=0&y=0

Let me know if these work for you - thanks!!


----------



## Winter9

Okay, this is just really weird. Now it doesn't work.. The link to click on the amazon page just isn't there... No option that says I can click there.. It worked last time I clicked a link, this is really weird...


----------



## Blanche

Robin McKinley is my favorite author but not all of her books are available on Kindle. Since I re-read at least one of these books about once a year, I would love to have them in Kindle Format. They are worth reading over and over again!

The Blue Sword
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0441012000?ie=UTF8&a=0441012000

The Hero and the Crown
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_B000HL6SW6?ie=UTF8&a=B000HL6SW6

Sunshine
http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_B001VEHZSO?ie=UTF8&a=B001VEHZSO


----------



## LauraB

Caught up on Clicking


----------



## Rie142

I have caught up on my clicking and would like everyone to click on these too.


----------



## ulysses

I cant find any decent mesoamerican books for kindle besides a few, if anyone can help me out thanks. 










http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0804748179?ie=UTF8&a=0804748179










http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_1842125850?ie=UTF8&a=1842125850










http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0486236226?ie=UTF8&a=0486236226


----------



## ladyvolz

Rie142 said:


> I have caught up on my clicking and would like everyone to click on these too.


My Son the Wizard and Feline Wizard are both avail in kindle ed


----------



## Malweth

Please Click!!


Click here to Request


----------



## Rie142

ladyvolz said:


> My Son the Wizard and Feline Wizard are both avail in kindle ed


Thanks I fixed my post.


----------



## Winter9

The last links here worked! It seems like we in europe can't click for ourselves, so you will have to put the exact link there...


----------



## adamspencer

I want this book on Kindle!  (Come in and klick!) is very nice book


----------



## angelad

clicked Malweth.


----------



## hawkangel

I really want the Twilight Graphic Novel on the Kindle :



I have also made a Facebook page that petitions this as well, so please join ! -

http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=346015173124


----------



## Rie142

I went back to page fifty and clicked on all the books.  There are several that are now on Kindle that weren't the last time I did it last week.


----------



## loca

Rie142 said:


> I went back to page fifty and clicked on all the books. There are several that are now on Kindle that weren't the last time I did it last week.


Yea, books being added, but with the recent problems, let's hope the rate of additions doesn't drop by much.


----------



## bookoffers

can i have *"What to do until Love finds You*" by *Michelle McKenny Hammond* pleaseeeeeeeee.. I really love that book..


----------



## pidgeon92

bookoffers said:


> can i have *"What to do until Love finds You*" by *Michelle McKenny Hammond* pleaseeeeeeeee.. I really love that book..


Yes you can.


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Would it be helpful if people post the title when they find a previously requested book is now Kindle-ized? I know I have a long "why isn't this on Kindle?" wish list, and it's time-consuming checking back through all those titles to see if they've shown up!!


----------



## Rie142

Thalia the Muse said:


> Would it be helpful if people post the title when they find a previously requested book is now Kindle-ized? I know I have a long "why isn't this on Kindle?" wish list, and it's time-consuming checking back through all those titles to see if they've shown up!!


So I took the time to go back to page 50 clicked on all the links I could. Here is the list of books that I found in those links I clicked that are now for the kindle.

Zeitoun ~ Dave Eggers
Bloodsucking Fiends: A Love Story (Kindle Edition) by Christopher Moore (Author) 
Crocodile on the Sandbank by Elizabeth Peters
The curse of the Pharaohs by Elizabeth Peters
Tangled Web: An M/M Romance ~ Lee Rowan
Lovers' Knot: An M/M Romance ~ Donald Hardy (Author) 
Networking Like a Pro: Turning Contacts into Connections


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Wow, I'm way too lazy to do that! That was much more constructive than me whining, thanks!


----------



## Malweth

Thanks! I can't believe the rest of the series are available but not these three (my personal favorites).


Dragonsong: Click to "want"


Dragonsinger: Click to "want"


Dragondrums: Click to "want"


----------



## pandorum

I want "to your scattered bodies go" (riverworld saga) on Kindle !!
Please click !!!! thank you, much appreciated !!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0345419677?ie=UTF8&a=0345419677


----------



## SinCityReader

I would like to see all of Sara Paretsky's V.I. Warshawski books on a kindle. Most of them are already on kindle, except books 1-4 & book 12. 

So please click away!!


----------



## MLPMom

I went ahead and clicked a few pages worth but maybe since some of the books on this thread are now Kindleized it would just be easier (and way less pages to wade through) to start a whole new thread?


----------



## mlewis78

Rie142 said:


> So I took the time to go back to page 50 clicked on all the links I could. Here is the list of books that I found in those links I clicked that are now for the kindle.
> 
> Zeitoun ~ Dave Eggers
> Bloodsucking Fiends: A Love Story (Kindle Edition) by Christopher Moore (Author)
> Crocodile on the Sandbank by Elizabeth Peters
> The curse of the Pharaohs by Elizabeth Peters
> Tangled Web: An M/M Romance ~ Lee Rowan
> Lovers' Knot: An M/M Romance ~ Donald Hardy (Author)
> Networking Like a Pro: Turning Contacts into Connections


I can't believe they finally got around to kindle-izing Zeitoun. I got it in hardcover for Christmas and read it in January.


----------



## F1Wild

Al new ones clicked!


----------



## pawsplus

Could you guys go click on these ones? Thanks!!!

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_039592720X?ie=UTF8&a=039592720X

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0679777431?ie=UTF8&a=0679777431


----------



## esper_d

I don't know which one is better, do you? Klick both, please. Thanks!
http://www.amazon.com/Contact-Carl-Sagan/dp/0671004107/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268884214&sr=8-1
http://www.amazon.com/Contact-CARL-SAGAN/dp/B0010KX8F8/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1268884214&sr=8-2

ps- been klicking away for you all, as well


----------



## pawsplus

Could you guys please click on these, too? I've clicked on all of yours 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_140003065X?ie=UTF8&a=140003065X

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_037570342X?ie=UTF8&a=037570342X

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0060786523?ie=UTF8&a=0060786523


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Paws, our tastes are very similar -- I have already begged for all three of those on Kindle!


----------



## pawsplus

I'm starting to get a little frustrated by how much stuff ISN'T Kindleized. Why is it taking so long? <pout>  Should I complain to Jeff B?


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Sadly, I don't think there's much he can do. It's up to the publishers.

Brand-new stuff seems to mostly make it to kindle. All kinds of very old public-domain works are available. But I think a lot of mid- and late-20th-Century books are kind of in limbo because no one thought about digital rights when the publishing contracts were signed, and also because publishers never seem to be interested in promoting their back catalogues (even though e-books would basically be FREE MONEY for  them!). And then some writers don't want their work available on Kindle.

So, none of Salman Rushdie's major works, no Faulkner, no Eudora Welty or Colette, no Elizabeth Hand ... :-(


----------



## pawsplus

Thalia the Muse said:


> Brand-new stuff seems to mostly make it to kindle. All kinds of very old public-domain works are available. But I think a lot of mid- and late-20th-Century books are kind of in limbo because no one thought about digital rights when the publishing contracts were signed, and also because publishers never seem to be interested in promoting their back catalogues (even though e-books would basically be FREE MONEY for them!). And then some writers don't want their work available on Kindle.
> 
> So, none of Salman Rushdie's major works, no Faulkner, no Eudora Welty or Colette, no Elizabeth Hand ... :-(


OK, you and I are soul mates.


----------



## Laurie

pawsplus said:


> Could you guys please click on these, too? I've clicked on all of yours
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_140003065X?ie=UTF8&a=140003065X
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_037570342X?ie=UTF8&a=037570342X
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0060786523?ie=UTF8&a=0060786523


Never heard of any of those, but I clicked anyways. We're all in this together!! Gotta check to see if any one posted Harlan Coben's new book yet.....


----------



## Laurie

Laurie said:


> Never heard of any of those, but I clicked anyways. We're all in this together!! Gotta check to see if any one posted Harlan Coben's new book yet.....


Woo-hoo--- his new book (Caught) is now available for pre-order on Kindle too! I don't think it was there yesterday. Just made my purchase. [doing a happy dance......]


----------



## daphnedmm

Please click on this book for me. Thanks.

Daphne


----------



## pawsplus

Thalia the Muse said:


> So, none of Salman Rushdie's major works, no Faulkner, no Eudora Welty or Colette, no Elizabeth Hand ... :-(


Actually, The Enchantress of Florence (Rushdie) HAS been Kindleized (I'm reading it right now in fact!):


Also Shalimar the Clown (http://www.amazon.com/Shalimar-Clown-Novel-ebook/dp/B000FCKCCY/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1269283959&sr=1-2), and Grimus (http://www.amazon.com/Grimus-A-Novel-ebook/dp/B002QJZ9KY/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1269283959&sr=1-3). But NOT Midnight's Children, Satanic Verses, or most of the others. Maybe eventually?

PLEASE CLICK ON THESE:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0140366504?ie=UTF8&a=0140366504

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_0812976533?ie=UTF8&a=0812976533

http://www.amazon.com/Satanic-Verses-Novel-Salman-Rushdie/dp/0812976711/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1269284115&sr=1-2

http://www.amazon.com/gp/digital/fiona/detail/request-kindle-edition/ref=dtp_dp_su_009959241X?ie=UTF8&a=009959241X


----------



## Thalia the Muse

Done, and I threw in a request for The Ground Beneath Her Feet for good measure.


----------



## jonathanbloom

I take dancing and this is an invaluable resource for me. I'd love to have it wherever I am.


This is one I've been meaning to read. I would be way more motivated to read it on Kindle.

*Edit:* Added another book.


This one is one that's been suggested for me to read. I'll buy the DTB if I have to, but I'd like it on Kindle.


----------



## vrc84

I would love to see this on Kindle:


----------



## Imogen Rose

I would love PERFUME by Patrick Suskind on Kindle

http://www.amazon.com/Perfume-Patrick-Suskind/dp/0307277763/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1269735945&sr=1-3


----------



## amiblackwelder

I really love seeing new upcoming authors or Indie authors. Big house Publishers usually have a standard-true, nothing falls under the standard, but nothing goes above it either. With Indie authors, though you have to weed through them, I have found gems I could never have found under Big House Publishing. For Example, *Die A Dry Breath*. I first discovered her novel on authonomy and love it! But its exclusively with an Indie publisher for now.


----------



## angelad

Indie authors are really benefitting right now in comparison to bigger releases.  I say good.


----------



## Batgirl

I'd love to see all of Pat Conroy's books on Kindle, but this is one I haven't read yet (Beach Music).


----------



## F1Wild

It's been announced that Twilight author Stephenie Meyer's upcoming book, _The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner: An Eclipse Novella_, will be released on June 5th - please click so we can get a Kindle edition ASAP!!! Cheers! (sorry for the giant link, but the small one just looked like a black blob)


----------



## Tracey

I don't know how to put a link or if there is one for this series of books but I would love to see John Marsden's Tomorrow Series (12 books) on Kindle.  

I read the first book in about a day (which for me is quick having 2 kids, working and only reading at night).  

So if someone knows of a link they can help me out with then I will click it a million times to get the whole series on Kindle so I can finish it


----------



## Boston

Ciao Bella: A Novel 
by Gina Buonaguro andJanice Kirk

http://www.amazon.com/Ciao-Bella-Novel-Gina-Buonaguro/dp/0312379927/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IEP9FGIMELYOI&colid=39PIXXE8NR4LE

I read fell in love reading their book the Sidewalk Artist and been anxiously awaiting their latest on the Kindle (without luck so far)


----------



## Laurie

Batgirl said:


> I'd love to see all of Pat Conroy's books on Kindle, but this is one I haven't read yet (Beach Music).


Click...


----------



## Laurie

F1Wild said:


> It's been announced that Twilight author Stephenie Meyer's upcoming book, _The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner: An Eclipse Novella_, will be released on June 5th - please click so we can get a Kindle edition ASAP!!! Cheers! (sorry for the giant link, but the small one just looked like a black blob)


Not my type of book - but I clicked anyways.


----------



## Laurie

Laurie said:


> Click...





Boston said:


> Ciao Bella: A Novel
> by Gina Buonaguro andJanice Kirk
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Ciao-Bella-Novel-Gina-Buonaguro/dp/0312379927/ref=wl_it_dp_o?ie=UTF8&coliid=IEP9FGIMELYOI&colid=39PIXXE8NR4LE
> 
> I read fell in love reading their book the Sidewalk Artist and been anxiously awaiting their latest on the Kindle (without luck so far)


Click. Hope your luck improves.


----------



## Imogen Rose

F1Wild said:


> It's been announced that Twilight author Stephenie Meyer's upcoming book, _The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner: An Eclipse Novella_, will be released on June 5th - please click so we can get a Kindle edition ASAP!!! Cheers! (sorry for the giant link, but the small one just looked like a black blob)


Done!! Can't wait to read this one!


----------



## F1Wild

Thanks for the 'Bree Tanner' clicks and I know I had requested clicks for this book before, but wanted to get a push to the publisher as I really, really, really would love to read this (Min, and of course Buck are huge loves)...and I've heard of several other book clubs wanting it on Kindle as well.










BTW, there is no ASIN code for this book so tried just plugging in the ISBN-10 code instead and I think it worked!!


----------



## Boston

Laurie said:


> Click. Hope your luck improves.


Thank you...its now available!! Now if there were only an "I'd like to read this on my Kindle at a _lower price_" request link


----------



## MLPMom

F1Wild said:


> It's been announced that Twilight author Stephenie Meyer's upcoming book, _The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner: An Eclipse Novella_, will be released on June 5th - please click so we can get a Kindle edition ASAP!!! Cheers! (sorry for the giant link, but the small one just looked like a black blob)


I believe this one will be available for free on her site in June as well. Not sure if you knew that or not.


----------



## Rie142

Introducing Aunt Dimity, Paranormal Detective: The First Two Books in the Beloved Series (Aunt Dimity Mystery)


----------



## Rie142

Divided Allegiance (The Deed of Paksenarrion, Book 2)


----------



## Rie142

Her Majesty's Wizard

Image link is broken


----------



## Rie142

Gilpins Space



I really would love this book to be on my Kindle. Please everyone click.


----------



## Rie142

The Great Book of Amber: The Complete Amber Chronicles, 1-10 (Chronicles of Amber)


----------



## thor0298

how about stephen king the green mile

http://www.amazon.com/Green-Mile-Complete-Serial-Novel/dp/B000YA9LHE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1272027622&sr=1-3


----------



## CaroleC

Dr. Mary's Monkey: How the Unsolved Murder of a Doctor, a Secret Laboratory in New Orleans and Cancer-Causing Monkey Viruses are Linked to Lee Harvey Oswald, ... Assassination and Emerging Global Epidemics


----------



## cheerio

F1Wild said:


> It's been announced that Twilight author Stephenie Meyer's upcoming book, _The Short Second Life of Bree Tanner: An Eclipse Novella_, will be released on June 5th - please click so we can get a Kindle edition ASAP!!! Cheers! (sorry for the giant link, but the small one just looked like a black blob)


nice artwork


----------



## F1Wild

MLPMom said:


> I believe this one will be available for free on her site in June as well. Not sure if you knew that or not.


Cheers! Didn't know that - when I posted it was only offered in DTB form. Yeah for us Kindlers!


----------



## F1Wild

thor0298 said:


> how about stephen king the green mile
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Green-Mile-Complete-Serial-Novel/dp/B000YA9LHE/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&s=books&tag=kbpst-20&qid=1272027622&sr=1-3


Yes, especially since King is a Kindler!


----------



## F1Wild

F1Wild said:


>


I HATE when I receive a Mysteria notification that a Kindle book is available from Amazon only to find this:
_This title is not available for customers from:
United States_
Sucks!!!


----------



## loca

F1Wild said:


> Yes, especially since King is a Kindler!


He has had some problems with his publishers and Amazon though.


----------



## F1Wild

loca said:


> He has had some problems with his publishers and Amazon though.


Hmmm, I wonder if the answer (as to why no Kindle-form of The Green Mile) is on his website or discussion board?


----------



## F1Wild

Thank you so much for everyone that K-clicked - Pearl of China, by Anchee Min now has a Kindle edition!!


----------



## narcisse

I've been starting with the most recent posts and working backward clicking books that people want.
Here are some that I'd like to see on Kindle:


----------



## Malweth

(Want)

The Way of Aikido is already available... so hopefully this one will be coming soon.


----------



## Allen Rowe

It is disgraceful that the greatest novel of all time, "The Leopard", by Giuseppe di Lampedusa is nowhere available in electronic form. The novels of Robert Stone, also great classics, are equally unavailable. As for "Journey to Matecumbe" by a man called Taylor whose forename I have forgotten, it isn't even to be found in distressed cellulose form.


----------



## piglet

I would love to see this in my Kindle:

How Yoga Works

http://www.amazon.com/How-Yoga-Works-Michael-Roach/dp/0976546906/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1272833960&sr=8-1&tag=kbpst-20

Hope this link works!

Thanks!


----------



## rinlow

Has anyone read "And Ladies of the Club?"

I read it years ago and loved it.  It was very long, but I remember that I wasn't ready for it to end.  It is not available on Kindle.  I did go to Amazon and click that I wanted it on Kindle.


----------



## Rie142

rinlow said:


> Has anyone read "And Ladies of the Club?"
> 
> I read it years ago and loved it. It was very long, but I remember that I wasn't ready for it to end. It is not available on Kindle. I did go to Amazon and click that I wanted it on Kindle.


And Ladies of the Club


----------



## Capri142

John D Macdonald, one of the most prolific writers of all time. if you have never read a JD MacD treat yourself and you will be hooked. Sadly none of them are in kindle format.


----------



## F1Wild

Please click for this book:


----------



## Rie142

The Deep Blue Good-by 

Nightmare in Pink (Travis McGee, No. 2)


----------



## MarthaT

Capri142 said:


> John D Macdonald, one of the most prolific writers of all time. if you have never read a JD MacD treat yourself and you will be hooked. Sadly none of them are in kindle format.


It certainly is a treat to read his works


----------



## almeisan

I would love to see this book on Kindle:

A Murderous Procession by Ariana Franklin


It's the latest installment of one of my favourite historical mystery series.


----------



## Rie142

I went back to page one and clicked on all that needed to be clicked on.  Phew.  Took me a couple hours.    I wish we could clean this thread up.


----------



## F1Wild

Is there any way someone could go through the old requests and delete or archive the requests that have been made available on Kindle?  Or should I just mind my own beeswax?


----------



## Linjeakel

I'd just be happy if here in the UK we could get all the books that are already Kindled. If you think it's frustrating waiting for books to be Kindled, then try having to wait for books that are _already_ on Kindle but still not available to you. We don't even have a button we can press to say "Kindle me in the UK please".


----------



## Rie142

F1Wild said:


> Is there any way someone could go through the old requests and delete or archive the requests that have been made available on Kindle? Or should I just mind my own beeswax?


I would be happy to work on this if I had permission to do it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

F1Wild said:


> Is there any way someone could go through the old requests and delete or archive the requests that have been made available on Kindle? Or should I just mind my own beeswax?


Are you volunteering, F1? 

Betsy


----------



## cat616

Re: Cleaning Up This Thread

Wouldn't be easier and a lot less time consuming to start a new Thread?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

There are a lot of books here that have NOT been Kindled, I believe, so those would have to be added again. That being said, we could start a new thread or clean up this one.

We can do this either way...I'm open to ideas.

If Rie142 wants to work on it, Ann and I are ok with that. What we would need is for Rie, or whoever, to PM us a list with links to the posts that need to be deleted. So we can click on the link, delete the post. We won't be doublechecking, just taking the list and working down it.

And, in the future, as books get Kindled, if someone discovers that a book is now on Kindle, just PM us with the link to that post. You can copy the link for any post by right-clicking on the subject of that post, not the whole thread, and copying it, then pasting it into your PM.

We simply do not have the time to go through and do that kind of checking ourselves, sorry.  I appreciate that the list has gotten quite long and it will be easier if there are fewer books. And we appreciate everyone who klicks!

Betsy


----------



## Rie142

Betsy, Just sent you a PM.


----------



## dnagirl

I'll split the work with Rie, if that helps.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Folks, we're going to lock this thread for a short time while we set up a new system, thanks to Rhia and Dnagirl, for tracking the Books-to-be-Kindled.

Keep your eyes open for the new and improved I Want This Book on Kindle thread!

Betsy & Ann
Book Corner Moderators


----------

